# Eterna KonTiki - for adventurers and individualists



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

There are a few threads about different versions of KonTiki watches so perhaps a good idea to start a new thread for all KonTiki models.

With the recent KonTiki sales from WoW / TheWatchery announced in the "Heads Up - I saw a bargain" thread, as well as Black Friday sales from last year, I am sure there are many new owners that want to show off their new aquisitions. And existing owners wanting to share any KonTiki model pictures and information, strap and bracelet discussions, previous / current / new models and so on.

I am not an expert on all the models and will receive my first KonTiki in a day. The anticipation is difficult to deal with.

As usual, there is marketing involved but I like the adventure theme. And perhaps they have a certain tropical and explorer theme that is attractive as well.



> These watches are unfiltered adventure, absolutely reliable and precise. They are made for all those who go their own way with courage and determination. Like Norwegian Thor Heyerdahl, who crossed the Pacific Ocean in 1947 with his Eterna on his wrist on a simple raft, the KonTiki.


So... bring it on with discussions and lots of pictures. b-)


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I will start it off...pictures to follow tomorrow after delivery. I placed 3 orders b/c I wasn't sure what would get cancelled, etc. I ended up having a white on blue rubber ship, as well as a black on bracelet. The combo I really wanted was white on bracelet, so I may swap out the rubber for the bracelet, keep the OEM rubber as another option for the white and sell the black watch minus bracelet. I'd really like to find an OEM brown croc strap to throw on the black face, but I'm not sure that is possible.


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

I got two, but will keep only one. Now just trying to decide which to keep.





Cheers


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Andres...What strap is that n the white dialed one?

I have the white/blue on bracelet on the way. May sell off the bracelet...already ordered a blue bomber strap...wouldn't mind trying the OE blue rubber, as well.

That strap looks very nice though...just the right amount of color "pop".

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I ordered the black/orange off eBay, as I said in the "Heads Up" thread. I already received confirmation of the order and feedback from the seller, but had to ask that it not be shipped until after tomorrow because I am going out of town for the weekend. I will be eagerly watching others' come in while mine may not be here until a week from now  

I really wanted the white/blue, but was afraid to take my chances, as a late coming Kontiki 'vulture,' anywhere but eBay where short stock is usually not an issue. And all this seller had was black/white and black/orange. Anyway, dang it, I just got an SRP311 Black IP "Halloween" Monster two weeks ago. I guess it will be on the selling block soon, as I also have the Planet Orient, and I really think three black watches with orange trim is really pushing redundancy too far. 

Please post the pics so I can live vicariously through you as I await mine!


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Mark, the strap is by Combat Straps in Canada

Combat-Straps - GALLERY


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I am a big fan of Eterna and own an 1956 Eterna-Matic Centennaire; but sadly, Eterna has completely abused the KonTiki name and heritage for the sake of sales. Most of the KonTiki watches today have little to no relation to the original concept.

I like the KonTiki with the gold medallion on back with the 5 ball bearings on the sale.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Not yet an owner but I lust after the Royal KonTiki 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

buldogge said:


> Hey Andres...What strap is that n the white dialed one?
> 
> I have the white/blue on bracelet on the way. May sell off the bracelet...already ordered a blue bomber strap...wouldn't mind trying the OE blue rubber, as well.
> 
> ...


I have a blk and orange on the way i wonder if your bracelet will fit on mine coz i was planning on selling the strap and putting it on a bracelet .. 
Or if anyone wants to buy the black strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

I have black-dial Kontiki Date and think those of you who've managed to snag one are in for a treat. It's versatile -- completely at home at the beach but elegant enough to wear with a jacket to cocktails. The black dial is much more interesting than in any of the stock photos, but at the same time reserved: the silver indices and numerals play with the light, the lume triangles are often more cream than white, the red tip of the seconds hand adds a splash of color without distracting. I would usually never go for a dial with a picture on it, but the atoll topography in the center is subtle and works as well as a design element as any textured dial I've seen. Mine is on the brown gator strap, which it just about perfect for the watch: also elegant, but the double-stitching is a little adventurous. Oh, and mine keeps excellent time: +0.3 sec/day over the past week, and I don't think it's ever gained more than six seconds in a day of wear before losing a few while sleeping. My phone is not great at pictures but here's one:


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Some of us might be interested in bracelet, strap or even watch color swaps I imagine. Theoretically I have the blue dial on the bracelet (and a pair of sunglasses) on the way.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

A lot of interesting stuff there!

I'm guessing the quality doesn't come "cheap" though!!

-Mark



Andres Restrepo said:


> Hi Mark, the strap is by Combat Straps in Canada
> 
> Combat-Straps - GALLERY


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I think these might look pretty good on the Aevig firehouse straps, too: http://aevig.com/shop/firehose-strap/

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm digging that blue firehose strap...not digging the 15euro (on a 37euro strap) shipping though.

-Mark



accidentalsuccess said:


> I think these might look pretty good on the Aevig firehouse straps, too: Firehose strap - Aevig
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Let me know if anyone is looking to unload their brown croc strap.


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had a couple made by him and they are pricey, but really well made. Funny enough though, I got this particular one on the strap sales forum for a nice price


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Cancelled   very sad

I'm in the market for either blue or white/blue dials. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Your pics are the ones that sent me looking for a blue bomber strap...

Hoping (pretty sure) the Toscana strap is identical.

Strap arrives Saturday...but...no Kontiki until Monday! 

-Mark in St. Louis



yankeexpress said:


> On distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

My black and white is scheduled for delivery today! Anyone putting their Kontiki on a Nato/Zulu? I ordered mine on a black leather band but was thinking of changing it out. Open to any ideas at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

View attachment 7478714


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I've had mine on a few straps with more to try. I think this is a pretty versatile watch in that regard. I've got a black and white on a bracelet inbound.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

I had both the white and black dialed versions and personally preferred the black, as the reflections are just so beautiful on this watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been really curious as to how effective that black lume (on the white dial) is. Any insight (and/or pix) you'd be willing to share?



hedet said:


> I had both the white and black dialed versions and personally preferred the black, as the reflections are just so beautiful on this watch
> 
> View attachment 7481738
> 
> View attachment 7481746


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

'Cause you can never have too much orange (say the ginger)! This strap was actually a freebie, accidentally sent to me last year from Android watches, that they just told me to keep. Not the hightest quality strap, but not the worst, by any means, either. And I dig their integrated spring bars...but I digress; I never really had much use for it, but I'm glad I kept it, as I think it works quite well on the black and orange KonTiki.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> 'Cause you can never have too much orange (say the ginger)! This strap was actually a freebie, accidentally sent to me last year from Android watches, that they just told me to keep. Not the hightest quality strap, but not the worst, by any means, either. And I dig their integrated spring bars...but I digress; I never really had much use for it, but I'm glad I kept it, as I think it works quite well on the black and orange KonTiki.


That doesn't look too shabby .. I have a orange and blk coming in ( now updated to mon ) 
And i cannot stop browsing for straps for it ,love all the ideas being bounced around in this thread .. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> I've been really curious as to how effective that black lume (on the white dial) is. Any insight (and/or pix) you'd be willing to share?


I took a couple (bad) lume shots when I had the watch. The lume is decent but not great. I don't remember my black one having much better tho


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for that! Surprisingly enough, the orange lume on my black KonTiki is better than the "white" lume on my white/blue model.



hedet said:


> I took a couple (bad) lume shots when I had the watch. The lume is decent but not great. I don't remember my black one having much better tho
> 
> View attachment 7483610
> 
> View attachment 7483618


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Talking of straps, I commissioned one for my Kontiki.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/my-hand-made-maori-straps-;-632916-11.html#post19251649

















View attachment 5037817


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Np on the lume pics. 

Wow! That strap is so much win


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Any flippers (or anyone who bought on impulse and doesn't actually love the watch) who snagged a Kontiki Four Hand at the blowout price want to sell for a fair profit or trade straight-up for my like new white dial Kontiki Chronograph on black leather? Have been unable to talk Northland out of his, despite trying. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Talking of straps, I commissioned one for my Kontiki.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/my-hand-made-maori-straps-;-632916-11.html#post19251649
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how much it costs .. Its a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

halaku said:


> Wonder how much it costs .. Its a beauty


All of Spinach's straps typically cost between $100-150 including $10 for shipping, irrespective of the design.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Both of mine arrived today and I've got some decision making to do. I have no white faced watches, so I thought that was a shoe-in, but I'm surprised how much I like the black as well. I currently have the white on the bracelet, borrowed from the black one. I may actually keep the black one as well and order a dark brown croc strap...something like a brown Hirsch Grand Duke. I also have a gray Hirsch Knight croc strap with white stitching that looked pretty sweet on the white one as well.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

My KonTiki's arrived today as well and I couldn't be happier with both of them. I was looking for a white-faced watch for while but never found one I really liked. But the KonTiki Date was just what I was looking for. The croc strap is nice, even though it seems a bit short. It is on the second-to-last hole for my 7.5" wrist. The blue on the dial always seems bright in pictures but they appear almost black in regular light and even direct sunlight.










The Four Hands is simply stunning. Definitely the most unique design I have seen on a watch so far. The reflective coating is amazing, the crystal simply seems to disappear. The bracelet is still in plastic because I'll switch it out with leather and perhaps Nato strap. And no, I won't be selling or trading the bracelet. 

I have a few 44mm watches and these 42 KonTiki's are just right for me. They are pretty light in weight as well.

Sorry bkscott, I don't think I'll be parting with these anytime soon.

These are just a few quick pictures and more will follow. Finding and matching different straps will be fun as well. The only problem is... Am I going to wear the Date or the Four Hands??


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

A hard choice.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The wait is killing me but it's getting closer. Befrugal rebate is also pending so I'm feeling confident!


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

That four hands is awesome...

My black/white came today. It feels a little too formal for me on the black leather. I need to find something beach-worthy. Wearing it now regardless. So happy that I stumbled on the sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Keep the pics coming! Anyone that wants to sell one of these pm me 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

A few ideas for nato and zulu straps. Lots of possibilities!


----------



## dojoca (Jan 31, 2008)

Picked this one up in 2009 and still thrilled with it. 44mm but it wears perfect. Been on the bracelet since day one and couldn't be happier. One of the most comfortable bracelets going.


----------



## Landlockedindallas (Sep 1, 2012)

Not yet an owner, but white/blue is high on my must have list!


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

It didn't occur to me to put them on Natos, but these look great.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dojoca said:


> Picked this one up in 2009 and still thrilled with it. 44mm but it wears perfect.


So that's the XXL version with the 24mm lug width, right? Good to hear you're still enjoying it after so many years.

Trying the croc strap in the Four Hands and a Hirsch Liberty on the Date. The white Date visually appears to be a bit larger than the Four Hands, even though they have the same 42mm case size and 35mm dial. Hover, lug-to-lug of the date is 49mm while the Four Hands is 47mm. Height is 13mm on the Date and 12mm on the 4H so it is just a tad smaller.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm debating whether or not the gray Hirsch Knight works with the white...looks pretty good IMO. They look great on the OEM brown croc straps as well.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> I'm debating whether or not the gray Hirsch Knight works with the white...looks pretty good IMO. They look great on the OEM brown croc straps as well.


That is a great combination, the color and texture works very well with the white KonTiki. :-!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My blue one from the 2015 sales









On bomberjack

























I have the white/blue on bracelet from the last sales on its way


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

merl said:


> My blue one from the 2015 sales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have the white/blue one on the way (on alligator) and was sure it would be the only Kontiki I would ever need...

...until I saw yours!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Barry S said:


> I also have the white/blue one on the way (on alligator) and was sure it would be the only Kontiki I would ever need...
> 
> ...until I saw yours!


Well, I wanted the white/blue last year because I had the same thoughts as you have but couldn't get one. So I picked this one. Now I am not sure which one wins and if I am going to keep both or sell one. We will see


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Put my Kontiki on a slate blue oil-tanned leather strap yesterday to dress it up a bit.







The color is subtle but shows up more in natural light:


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, I was a little worried when I saw the box. 








But thanks to good packing by The Watchery,








everything inside was fine. 








The watch came in a plastic sleeve but with no stickers front or back. There's no evidence of it having been worn though. 
















On the wrist (Damn! Forgot to screw in the crown!)








And into the winder for the night.








I'll make sure everything's running properly tomorrow and work on some better photos.

Proud and happy to finally join the Kontiki club!

Thank you WUS!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

A few shots in the dark..


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine was packed the same...also appears to be completely new...hangtag was present on the bracelet, as well.

I stuck it straight onto the blue bomber strap...Really digging' it so far!

Quick wrist shot...









-Mark in St. Louis



Barry S said:


> Well, I was a little worried when I saw the box.
> 
> The watch came in a plastic sleeve but with no stickers front or back. There's no evidence of it having been worn though.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Mine was packed the same...also appears to be completely new...hangtag was present on the bracelet, as well.
> 
> I stuck it straight onto the blue bomber strap...Really digging' it so far!
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


So it does appear to be identical to the Strapped for Time version.

I love the brown alligator but I'll definitely be adding one of those as an option. Looks great!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah...I think it's the same strap, and it really does look like it was made for the watch.

Here's a direct link to it, on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CJW0GG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00

-Mark



Barry S said:


> So it does appear to be identical to the Strapped for Time version.
> 
> I love the brown alligator but I'll definitely be adding one of those as an option. Looks great!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Yeah...I think it's the same strap, and it really does look like it was made for the watch.
> 
> Here's a direct link to it, on Amazon:
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's in my cart.

And now for some better photos...
















And the the requisite lume shots...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Mine came in today with a little damage to the cardboard box , but everything inside was safely packed .
A very beautiful watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just now got a message from the eBay seller that mine is cancelled. I feel like crying, literally! This is such poor business practice. They had four available when I ordered and said that 'mine' was defective. I wrote back and said 'how could four be defective?" Just sick... this ruins my week off completely. If anyone gets more than one and wants to sell one, please let me know.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks to a great member letting me know, I've already ordered another from Jomashop, and it has already shipped! That's why I love this place... Great members!


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

I too have missed all the KonTiki sales... I would love to get one in the 400-500 range.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The KonTiki 3 man crew! I'm still thinking I might set one adrift, just not sure which one yet? Although I haven't worn it and it's vaguely similar to another 7750 in my collection, the chrono that arrived yesterday is really growing on me (and based off of all the recent web-sales, is actually appearing to be one of the more rarer in the KonTiki family, behind the 4 Hands, that is)!


----------



## Flonk (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello,
My new KonTiki is awesome! I think I'll change the leather strap for a NATO, soon.
Some pictures :









In the back, an engraving of the famous KonTiki : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kon-Tiki_inside.jpg


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mine from Jomashop is scheduled to be delivered Friday. I am excited to get it. It is the black/white Kontiki date on the bracelet. If any other new Kontiki owners decide you want to sell your leather strap, I might be interested. I think it looks great on leather.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

M111 said:


> If any other new Kontiki owners decide you want to sell your leather strap, I might be interested. I think it looks great on leather.


It's an alligator strap. I am not really impressed with this strap and feels more like plastic. It shows it is handmade in Louisiana though. I like my $30 Hirsch leather straps much better. The brown alligator looks nice on the KonTiki but I just expected better quality on a watch like this.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Northlander said:


> It's an alligator strap. I am not really impressed with this strap and feels more like plastic. It shows it is handmade in Louisiana though. I like my $30 Hirsch leather straps much better. The brown alligator looks nice on the KonTiki but I just expected better quality on a watch like this.


I love the look of the strap, in fact the white/blue/alligator was the specific combo I wanted. It's my first genuine alligator product so I don't know how it should feel. The strap is very stiff though I imagine like most natural products it will soften with time.

As as far as quality, I do have one significant issue with mine. The floating keeper seems to be coming apart.
I'll be contacting The Watchery to see what they can do.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Here is the beauty on a strapcode endmill. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

halaku said:


> Here is the beauty on a strapcode endmill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What endlinks did you use that fit?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Nice! What endlinks did you use that fit?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


The solid endlinks that that the bracelet came with just had to swap out the fat spring bar for a thinner one ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, so if skx endings fit I'm less than concerned about the stock bracelet. Thanks!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine just arrived today from Jomashop...









That's a lot of watch for $479! Glad the grey market finally gave me a reason to grab this beauty. I'd always meant to pick one up, but other acquisitions caused my attention to wander.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Two new KonTiki's just in from the JomaShop sale. The new PVD is very nice with a comfortable rubber strap. It is the same size as the older version but appears visually smaller because of the black case and bezel.

The new PVD is a cool watch and feels a bit more modern. Some seem to be concerned about the PVD coating and scratching but I am carefull with my watches. I have a Citizen watch in PVD and that one still looks like new.


----------



## MrPlaid (May 27, 2013)

M111 said:


> I just now got a message from the eBay seller that mine is cancelled. I feel like crying, literally! This is such poor business practice. They had four available when I ordered and said that 'mine' was defective. I wrote back and said 'how could four be defective?" Just sick... this ruins my week off completely. If anyone gets more than one and wants to sell one, please let me know.


I got the same BS message the other day


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm caving! I think that the chronograph is going to be a keeper (at least in the near term, for now....)! It really is stunning. And as nice as the 3 Hand/Date models are that I picked up, the finishing just seems to be even a step up on the chronograph. For example... stronger lume (compared to the white/blue), beefier crown, even little extra touchs like the "KonTiki" engraving on the buckle (vs. "Eterna" on the 3 Hand/Date). I'm also drawn to applied borders on the sub-dials and the "lathing" (for lack of a better word) on the 60 seconds sub-dial (both of which are reminiscent to the Tag Link chrono I've recently sold...but that also originally cost about 5x's more than what I paid for the KonTiki!).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

One tiny bit of a drag....the bracelet from the 3 Hand/Date will NOT fit on the chrono (taper and spring bar alignment is different).


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Just ordered a super oyster from strap code, I will let you guys know if it fits.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm caving! I think that the chronograph is going to be a keeper (at least in the near term, for now....)! It really is stunning. And as nice as the 3 Hand/Date models are that I picked up, the finishing just seems to be even a step up on the chronograph. For example... stronger lume (compared to the white/blue), beefier crown, even little extra touchs like the "KonTiki" engraving on the buckle (vs. "Eterna" on the 3 Hand/Date). I'm also drawn to applied borders on the sub-dials and the "lathing" (for lack of a better word) on the 60 seconds sub-dial (both of which are reminiscent to the Tag Link chrono I've recently sold...but that also originally cost about 5x's more than what I paid for the KonTiki!).


Nice Chrono! Awesome Gretsch kit too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I got it! I didn't want to say anything until it was in my possession, for fear of jinxing myself. I got the bracelet version, but I put it on this thick crock texture oxblood strap, and I think it looks good. I still want one of the cool double stitched ones though.


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone know where one can purchase just the kontiki strap in black or brown?


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Northlander said:


> Two new KonTiki's just in from the JomaShop sale. The new PVD is very nice with a comfortable rubber strap. It is the same size as the older version but appears visually smaller because of the black case and bezel.


Loving the new design, its a lot more "grown up" and practical. Minute hands is nice and long and the watch is easier to read and crisper, this was always an odd look on the older one with similar looking hands and a minute track that was too small. The sub-second markers are a nice touch, the lumed triangles are now more elegant IMO and a good way to keep the theme while modernizing it. Also I think this strap suits the watch a LOT better than the leather strap the older ones comes on. Enjoy


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got one with a bracelet today. Any trick to removing the extra links to resize? The screws just turn but don't back out. This seems to be the case on all of the screws for both sides.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

If they're screws on both sides style you need two screwdrivers, one to hold, one to turn. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Uroboros said:


> I just got one with a bracelet today. Any trick to removing the extra links to resize? The screws just turn but don't back out. This seems to be the case on all of the screws for both sides.





accidentalsuccess said:


> If they're screws on both sides style you need two screwdrivers, one to hold, one to turn.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Accidentalsuccess is correct, in that you need to use two screwdrivers, patience, elbow grease and some finesse! In short, it's a bit of a PITA! I've seen many here on the forums, as well as "Reviewers" (perhaps the less informed) knock friction pins on bracelets. I, for one, find bracelets with pins far easier to size (even with a cheap, $5 tool from Amazon) than those with screws.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The snow's long-gone here -- hopefully for good for the next 9 months or so, but in Michigan, you never know. But I liked this shot from January or February.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help figuring out the bracelet. I bought a small table vice to hold one of the screw drivers in place and it took awhile but I was able to get it done.

I wanted a Black/Orange on a bracelet but could only find one on a strap, before it arrived I grabbed a Black/White one in the second recent sale mainly because I wanted the bracelet that it came with for the Black/Orange. Out of the box, I didn't really fall in love with either of them at first. I was definitely going to flip the orange one, but now that I put the bracelet on, I'm really digging it. The Black/White actually looks better on the black strap than the bracelet which was a surprise. I was thinking of getting an Aqua Terra, but the Kon Tiki might have scratched that itch for now.

Before








After








Another angle








Before








After


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Uroboros said:


> I just got one with a bracelet today. Any trick to removing the extra links to resize? The screws just turn but don't back out. This seems to be the case on all of the screws for both sides.


I cannot get the half links removed. The bar, or whatever you call the long piece, is not coming of out of either on of the two. I guess I will try some WD-40.

It seems like a great bracelet.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Assuming you've already removed the screws, you'll need to CAREFULLY (so as not to damage the screw threads) tap the tubes out of the links using a jeweler's hammer and some sort of pin.



tommy_boy said:


> I cannot get the half links removed. The bar, or whatever you call the long piece, is not coming of out of either on of the two. I guess I will try some WD-40.
> 
> It seems like a great bracelet.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Assuming you've already removed the screws, you'll need to CAREFULLY (so as not to damage the screw threads) tap the tubes out of the links using a jeweler's hammer and some sort of pin.


I used a small unbended paper clip to push out the rods that were stubborn.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention!



Uroboros said:


> I used a small unbended paper clip to push out the rods that were stubborn.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

buldogge said:


> I stuck it straight onto the blue bomber strap...Really digging' it so far!
> 
> Quick wrist shot...
> 
> ...


I couldn't wait to put my blue bomber strap on when it arrived today until I found the two pieces mismatched. In person, the one piece does not appear to be distressed at all. I already began the exchange through Amazon.









Meanwhile, after two phone messages and one email with photos, I still have not heard back from The Watchery about my defective alligator strap.
After submitting the online form on 3/24, a message stated it "will be answered on 03/29/2016."


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^Sorry you're having strap "issues"...but...I'd probably just let that bomber strap "break-in"...doubt I would even notice after a coupla weeks (or even days!)...IMHO.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

buldogge said:


> ^^^Sorry you're having strap "issues"...but...I'd probably just let that bomber strap "break-in"...doubt I would even notice after a coupla weeks (or even days!)...IMHO.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I considered that, in fact I even tried flexing the one piece to see if it got closer. But the difference is too great -- it would've driven me crazy. It's much more obvious than the photo shows.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Strap issues are over. I've finally joined the Kontiki-on-Blue-Bomber Club.

As as far as the original strap, The Watchery has offered a discount as compensation since they don't have a replacement. They will be getting back to me with an amount.
















It'll be hard to take that blue strap off though!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm, of course, biased...but...that looks great! 

-Mark in St. Louis



Barry S said:


> Strap issues are over. I've finally joined the Kontiki-on-Blue-Bomber Club.
> 
> As as far as the original strap, The Watchery has offered a discount as compensation since they don't have a replacement. They will be getting back to me with an amount.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Received mine few days ago..

Anyone willing to sell the bracelet for reasonable price?


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

With hirsch liberty for a sportier look.

Still undecided on what is the best strap for this watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

For all you blue accent Kontiki owners, I think this strap is a better match than the bomber jacket, and higher quality too.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> For all you blue accent Kontiki owners, I think this strap is a better match than the bomber jacket, and higher quality too.


It looks great. Tell us more!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

bjjkk said:


> Just ordered a super oyster from strap code, I will let you guys know if it fits.


No, no it doesn't


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I like mesh on dive and sport watches so I tried it on my KonTiki 4 Hands. I think it looks good, but the 4 Hands is a beauty that would look good on almost anything.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

bjjkk said:


> No, no it doesn't


bummer 

1) thanks for trying and letting us know

2) on the plus side you have an awesome bracelet for your 007. You do have one, right?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> bummer
> 
> 1) thanks for trying and letting us know
> 
> 2) on the plus side you have an awesome bracelet for your 007. You do have one, right?


You can fit the skx strapcode bracelet on the kontiki .








Just switch the fat spring bars for thinner ones and u have to just gently pry it into the hole


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Uroboros said:


> I used a small unbended paper clip to push out the rods that were stubborn.


There is stubborn and there is immovable, lol.

I took it to a watch guy who not only removed the half links, he cleaned up the remaining links.










Many, many thanks to those in this forum who brought this beauty to my attention.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Topspin917 said:


> I like mesh on dive and sport watches so I tried it on my KonTiki 4 Hands. I think it looks good, but the 4 Hands is a beauty that would look good on almost anything.


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Since were talking straps and bracelets now, here's mine on its new polished stingray, just arrived today from Strapco, in case you missed it in the WRUW thread. They make a blue one too that I think would look fantastic on the white/blue.


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

halaku said:


> accidentalsuccess said:
> 
> 
> > bummer
> ...


Oh wow that's great news.. if you don't mind please post more pictures from different angle especially from the side.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

World of Watches shows Eterna watches come with 2-year manufacturer warranty. I checked with WoW and Eterna just to make sure. They both confirmed Eterna watches sold by WoW do have a 2-year manufacturer warranty. The warranty card does not have to be stamped or have a purchase date. The invoice from WoW is proof of warranty coverage.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

misterminkz said:


> Oh wow that's great news.. if you don't mind please post more pictures from different angle especially from the side.


Sorry about the delay in responding i wasint close to my kontiki ...
Here are the pics


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

halaku said:


> Sorry about the delay in responding i wasint close to my kontiki ...
> Here are the pics


Thanks for sharing the image.

I just read your previous post, it seems that you used the end-link from the original bracelet. So I assume the strapcode bracelet's end-link wouldn't fit =(.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Northlander said:


> World of Watches shows Eterna watches come with 2-year manufacturer warranty. I checked with WoW and Eterna just to make sure. They both confirmed Eterna watches sold by WoW do have a 2-year manufacturer warranty. The warranty card does not have to be stamped or have a purchase date. The invoice from WoW is proof of warranty coverage.


They will tell you anything, don't believe them.
I have had Kontikis from WoW/Watchery/Jomashop (grey market) and I have had Kontikis from ADs. Here is how the warranty card should look like (this is from my first Kontiki purchase long back) for an AD purchase - no month/date stamp = no warranty (as usual). It is important to keep in mind that except the service center in Vegas, Eterna has no presence in the USA now, all the ADs have dropped them or closed shop.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

misterminkz said:


> Thanks for sharing the image.
> 
> I just read your previous post, it seems that you used the end-link from the original bracelet. So I assume the strapcode bracelet's end-link wouldn't fit =(.


Nope i used the strapcode bracelet with its end links .. The solid endlinks .. Also for anyone interested you can also use the skx jubilee bracelet ... As i discovered from blowfishes pics ... And after talking to him about it ..


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> They will tell you anything, don't believe them.
> I have had Kontikis from WoW/Watchery/Jomashop (grey market) and I have had Kontikis from ADs. Here is how the warranty card should look like (this is from my first Kontiki purchase long back) for an AD purchase - no month/date stamp = no warranty (as usual). It is important to keep in mind that except the service center in Vegas, Eterna has no presence in the USA now, all the ADs have dropped them or closed shop.


A company in Ohio provides warranty repairs for Eterna.

Thread with more info: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/world-watches-thewatchery-ewatches-all-same-company-2185042.html


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

Can anyone describe how light or dark the blue dial date will tend to appear (or provide a side-by-side pic!)? I'm debating between a black or blue dial (and possible white/blue), and as you know, they're tough to see first hand unless you buy one. I'm a sucker for blue dials, and maybe I need a change, but if the Kontiki blue comes up more as a deep navy and black-ish in certain lighting conditions then maybe it will be the best of both worlds?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

halaku said:


> Nope i used the strapcode bracelet with its end links .. The solid endlinks .. Also for anyone interested you can also use the skx jubilee bracelet ... As i discovered from blowfishes pics ... And after talking to him about it ..


Well, now that you mentioned jubilee bracelet... I just realised that I DO have jubilee bracelet for skx and it fits very well . Looking close-up the end link does not fit perfectly but in real life it doesn't really bother me.

At first I tried to use slim springbar as you mentioned however I find the end link wobbles and it annoys me. Then I tried the seiko fat bar. It is much harder to fit the bracelet however once it is set the end link does not wobble anymore.

Anyway thanks again for the idea. I asked dealer and they wanted USD$650!! just for the bracelet. Now I can have multiple style bracelet for my kon-tiki


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The jubilee looks really good on a Kontiki, but yes, my super jubilee endlinks would flop around if touched or tapped. Seems that fat springbars can reduce that issue as per above.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

sprintamx said:


> Can anyone describe how light or dark the blue dial date will tend to appear (or provide a side-by-side pic!)? I'm debating between a black or blue dial (and possible white/blue), and as you know, they're tough to see first hand unless you buy one. I'm a sucker for blue dials, and maybe I need a change, but if the Kontiki blue comes up more as a deep navy and black-ish in certain lighting conditions then maybe it will be the best of both worlds?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


No side-by-side but excellent photos of the blue dial by *Merl* a few pages back:

Eterna KonTiki - for adventurers and individualists - Page 5

Good enough to make me want one!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

What, are you calling me a Buldogge??? 

Some more photos


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

The blue dial version really stands out for me. It brightens up on the stock blue strap, tones down a bit on a darker strap, stays somewhere in the middle on a bracelet, and really pops in all circumstances. I think my target has been identified!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

merl said:


> What, are you calling me a Buldogge???
> 
> Some more photos


Oops! That was embarrassing! I don't know what the hell I was looking at. (Post edited, sorry)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Oops! That was embarrassing! I don't know what the hell I was looking at. (Post edited, sorry)


No problem m8


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

What I meant by the strap code bracelet not fitting was the endlinks do not sit flush with the case.
Look at the pics the endlinks are almost 2mm fatter than the lugs. It just doesn't mesh with the watch. The lugs have such nice lines, the strap code endlinks do not. Not for me. I prefer the strap, or straight endlinks, gives it a vintage vibe.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

DDB post


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

Just putting a vibe out there in the universe . . . if anyone is selling a blue dial date on a bracelet, or knows of someone, send me a PM please!


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone have contact info for where I can purchase either a Eterna buckle or deployment?

Much appreciated!


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

rkubosumi said:


> Does anyone have contact info for where I can purchase either a Eterna buckle or deployment?
> 
> Much appreciated!


You can try
Pens & Watches: Aurora, Montegrappa, Namiki, ST Dupont, Visconti, Pelikan, Platinum, Nakaya, Omas, Ball, Maurice Lacroix, Glycine, Eterna, Porsche Design

I asked them about KonTiki bracelet and they are quite responsive.


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)

Speaks to a relatively rich history...


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

I've bee perusing this thread and now really regret not pulling the trigger when the getting was good. Anyone have one that they would part with for a reasonable price? White, blue, or black, they all look great.


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't have any pics at the moment, but I'm happy to report that I managed to snag a new Date with blue dial. What.A.Gorgeous.Watch! It's on a rubber strap, rather than the bracelet I was hoping to get. But, at the budget I set for myself this was a terrific buy. After 24 hours it does not appear to have lost more than 3-5 seconds, so, not bad.

This is simply one of the most distinctive but understated watches I've come across. What a treat.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

sprintamx said:


> I don't have any pics at the moment, but I'm happy to report that I managed to snag a new Date with blue dial. What.A.Gorgeous.Watch! It's on a rubber strap, rather than the bracelet I was hoping to get. But, at the budget I set for myself this was a terrific buy. After 24 hours it does not appear to have lost more than 3-5 seconds, so, not bad.
> 
> This is simply one of the most distinctive but understated watches I've come across. What a treat.


Congrats! It is indeed a great one.








Sizing the rubber strap is a treat, right?


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

The Date I purchased is exactly like the one pictured, with the, ahem, adjustable rubber strap. However, I punted. Rather than cutting the strap, I replaced it with a black HR silicone with blue stitching that I had already, and "saved" the stock strap for . . . I dunno what. I know, I know, useless without pictures. I will say that the black strap tones the package down in the right way and helps the blue dial to appear like a nice, rich navy blue. Just lovely.

I may try a Miltat SS bracelet wit straight ends that I have, and keep searching for that oh so elusive OE Eterna bracelet at something less than heart attack pricing. Or a nice leather strap . . .


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

There are several for sale at the moment on this and other sites, and there's always several available on Ebay.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

On the west coast of New Zealand on the Tasman Sea.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P5020270 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I just received this one: Eterna KonTiki Date.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Giving my 4 Hands a different spin on an aftermarket Beads of Rice.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Topspin917 said:


> Giving my 4 Hands a different spin on an aftermarket Beads of Rice.
> 
> View attachment 8040890


Here it is on a blk and orange


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

With some goats


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, love the lume on these ! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, love the lume on these ! 👍🏼


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a white on brown strap and black on bracelet. I thought the white on a bracelet would look a bit too plain but I am quite liking it now. I generally don't like bracelets but the one for the KonTiki is very comfortable.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree, this is a great bracelet.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

What do people think of the Shanghai homage of the KonTiki?

I have mixed feelings about it. I like the size much better than the current proper KonTiki but it's also a bit too close to the design of the real thing. Also it's $50...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Rivarama said:


> What do people think of the Shanghai homage of the KonTiki?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about it. I like the size much better than the current proper KonTiki but it's also a bit too close to the design of the real thing. Also it's $50...
> 
> View attachment 8051378


It looks nice, but I'd consider it more of a replica than a homage... Other than the size and labeling it's pretty much identical.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> It looks nice, but I'd consider it more of a replica than a homage... Other than the size and labeling it's pretty much identical.


Nope, the case and bezel are a far different shape and looks to be chrome plated.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Nope, the case and bezel are a far different shape and looks to be chrome plated.


The case is hardly far from different, the lugs are slightly thinner on the "homage". I'd say the crystal being raised is what gives the bezel a different look but it's still within the same style... That being said almost everything is an homage/copy of someone else's design, so each to their own.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

That Shanghai watch is a cheap Chinese replica/fake. Kill it with fire...!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd steer clear of that homage for a lot of reasons. Use the $50 as a starter in a fund to save for an actual KonTiki.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

The new ones are too big for me.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> That Shanghai watch is a cheap Chinese replica/fake. Kill it with fire...!


Agreed. If someone wants to buy it? Fine. But honestly, nothing beats the real KonTiki. Nothing.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

If it was 40mm I would already own one but my Eterna Vaughan is already borderline too big. I guess I could try one and return it if I don't like it.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

It's bold but wears really well.


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

A nte on my black/orange Kontiki.....

I bought mine when it first came out. I have used it regularly since. Its been all over the world, hunted in it, travleed in it, worn it with suits, fished with it, been in the salt water a bunch with it. Its my go to gonna be in harsh environments watch. Super tough, I have it on a mesh band. Looks good, keeps great time and water proof.....I recommend it a lot. I just can't speak highly enough for the watch, especially at its price point!

Its being slowly phased out for daily wear as I wear Tudors more....but its one I will keep. I still want a white one with black indexes. Thats a cool watch!


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> If it was 40mm I would already own one but my Eterna Vaughan is already borderline too big. I guess I could try one and return it if I don't like it.


The shape of the case makes up for the 42mm size very well. I have a small 6.25" wrist but I have no problems with the 42mm KonTiki even if some 40mm watches are too big for me. Low profile and modest lug-to-lug distance help a lot.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

cheshirecatiii said:


> *I still want a white one with black indexes. Thats a cool watch!*


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Just put an aftermarket bracelet. Fits nice. The links are nice and solid but the clasp and end links are kinda cheap. I'll look for a better alternative. Loving the Kontiki otherwise. It definitely a keeper, and I am a serial flipper, I haven't kept any of the watches I've bought in the last few months.



















Had it on a nice Fossil leather the other night. It looks good on anything










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

qcjulle said:


> The shape of the case makes up for the 42mm size very well. I have a small 6.25" wrist but I have no problems with the 42mm KonTiki even if some 40mm watches are too big for me. Low profile and modest lug-to-lug distance help a lot.


Do you have a wrist shot?

Here is my 42mm Vaughaun which is really pushing the envelope for me:


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 8060042


This looks great. Is the black lume?


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> Do you have a wrist shot?
> 
> Here is my 42mm Vaughaun which is really pushing the envelope for me:


Here's a couple.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Rivarama said:


> Do you have a wrist shot?
> 
> Here is my 42mm Vaughaun which is really pushing the envelope for me:


At the end of the day, it's your wrist and your choice. But honestly, the Vaughn looks great on your wrist. The KonTiki will look great, too.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> This looks great. Is the black lume?


Thanks.

The black areas are lumed and glow a light blue color. It's dim and doesn't seem to last very long but that's based on exposure to natural light for a short time. I've never tried to give it a fuller charge to see if the lume would be brighter and last longer.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

To all you lucky KonTiki owners out there - I'm very interested in picking up a Kontiki Date from f29, but all I see seem to be on straps. From what I can tell, I've only seen one bracelet sold on f29 and quotes for getting the bracelet from an AD at about the same price as the watch itself.... so, my question is, if I go for it and buy one of the KonTikis on a strap is there any hope whatsoever that I'll be able to pick up a bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fire_lantern said:


> To all you lucky KonTiki owners out there - I'm very interested in picking up a Kontiki Date from f29, but all I see seem to be on straps. From what I can tell, I've only seen one bracelet sold on f29 and quotes for getting the bracelet from an AD at about the same price as the watch itself.... so, my question is, if I go for it and buy one of the KonTikis on a strap is there any hope whatsoever that I'll be able to pick up a bracelet? Thanks!


Yes, there is always hope, but know that only a few lucky stiffs snagged the bargains that included the bracelet. Most of the bracelet equipped were bought at non-bargain prices AFAIK.

I just missed the last bargain with bracelet by a few minutes but am just pleased as punch to have a KonTiki in the colorway I wanted at under <$500US. And it is fantastic on a good leather strap and IMHO looks atleast as good too.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> With some goats


lol, with some goats. How random, but a nice watch indeed!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> lol, with some goats. How random, but a nice watch indeed!


Thanks, we were at a petting zoo so I figured they'd make a good addition to my wrist shot


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

fire_lantern said:


> To all you lucky KonTiki owners out there - I'm very interested in picking up a Kontiki Date from f29, but all I see seem to be on straps. From what I can tell, I've only seen one bracelet sold on f29 and quotes for getting the bracelet from an AD at about the same price as the watch itself.... so, my question is, if I go for it and buy one of the KonTikis on a strap is there any hope whatsoever that I'll be able to pick up a bracelet? Thanks!


I was in the same boat and basically I had to buy 2 Kontikis to get the combo I wanted. Of course I couldn't part with either...the short answer is just buy one on a bracelet if you can, there might be one more rush of these for sale but odds are it will go so fast you'll be lucky to get in on it.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

How do you find deals on these? At around $500 I will order one now.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Uroboros said:


> I was in the same boat and basically I had to buy 2 Kontikis to get the combo I wanted. Of course I couldn't part with either...the short answer is just buy one on a bracelet if you can, there might be one more rush of these for sale but odds are it will go so fast you'll be lucky to get in on it.


Lets hope the kontiki sale comes back soon


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Rivarama said:


> How do you find deals on these? At around $500 I will order one now.


I just bought one last week and the cheapest I could find one for was $625 here on the sales forum(pre-owned but unused).

It looks like Joma had a deep discount($500) but all of their stock has been depleted.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Good advice, much appreciated.



Uroboros said:


> I was in the same boat and basically I had to buy 2 Kontikis to get the combo I wanted. Of course I couldn't part with either...the short answer is just buy one on a bracelet if you can, there might be one more rush of these for sale but odds are it will go so fast you'll be lucky to get in on it.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> How do you find deals on these? At around $500 I will order one now.


People post deals in this thread.

You can also use the Watch Recon app.

I believe the Kontiki Date that you see featured in this thread is a discontinued model. A Chinese company now owns Eterna and they have new designs.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Uroboros said:


> I believe the Kontiki Date that you see featured in this thread is a discontinued model. A Chinese company now owns Eterna and they have new designs.


The Chinese company bought Eterna in 2011. The KonTiki Date shown frequently in this thread was introduced around 2009 so the fact that it's been discontinued is probably due to reaching the planned end of a product life cycle.

The current KonTiki Date definitely retains design cues from the discontinued model, most notably the triangle markers. I like it and think it's an updated look that still keeps the KonTiki connection. For anyone who hasn't seen it, here's a pic from the web.


----------



## MrPlaid (May 27, 2013)

When I look at my








It reminds me of








Images borrowed from www


----------



## FrozenTime (Dec 21, 2014)

To me, this is the most beautiful KonTiki - ever:









It has a perfectly balanced and unique look plus an impeccable finish.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

I am new to the watch collection world, but the Kontiki has jumped to the top of my list quickly.

If any of you watch flippers want to part with yours, please hit me up. 

Maybe one of the more experiences WUSers can point me in the right direction where to find one. Forum looks depleted right now, along with the grey market.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Love that strap.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> I am new to the watch collection world, but the Kontiki has jumped to the top of my list quickly.
> 
> If any of you watch flippers want to part with yours, please hit me up.
> 
> Maybe one of the more experiences WUSers can point me in the right direction where to find one. Forum looks depleted right now, along with the grey market.


I'd advise watching the deals thread and the watchrecon app. And a quick trigger finger on the buy button...they seem to go quick these days.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got my first perlon strap, I think it looks great on my kontiki and just in time for the hot weather here in Seattle!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Great perlon! What brand is it?


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Picked this one off of hellonatostrap, I think it's okay material though the buckle could be finished nicer. Only was like $12 so can't complain too much.



accidentalsuccess said:


> Great perlon! What brand is it?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

rkubosumi said:


> Just got my first perlon strap, I think it looks great on my kontiki and just in time for the hot weather here in Seattle!
> 
> View attachment 8147466


It really looks great on the Perlon!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweater weather today with the KonTiki.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

View attachment 8132106




FrozenTime said:


> To me, this is the most beautiful KonTiki - ever:
> 
> It has a perfectly balanced and unique look plus an impeccable finish.


No argument here (although, it is a toss-up between this and my white/blue on bracelet)!


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm really enjoying the looks of these Eternas, unique and classic.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Fri kontiki on clockwork synergy buffalo suede strap $12 ... Fits beautifully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Took some lume shots yesterday.







​


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Things have quieted down but the sales thread indicates some new KonTiki owners will soon be enjoying! Finally finishing the book...I highly recommend it!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

I'm still searching for one. If anyone can point in the right direction, please PM me.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> I'm still searching for one. If anyone can point in the right direction, please PM me.


There is a blk and orange that just popped up in the sales section an hr ago .. Also jomashop has some on sale too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Things have quieted down but the sales thread indicates some new KonTiki owners will soon be enjoying! Finally finishing the book...I highly recommend it!


----------



## Jball1125 (Sep 14, 2014)

The more I see this watch the more I like it


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I just want to say UUUUGGGGHHH what a beautiful watch.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

This combo is really killing me. Was that last flash sale really the last of the bunch?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

pook187 said:


> This combo is really killing me. Was that last flash sale really the last of the bunch?


Wow that watch makes me feel all warm and tingly. I need one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep, they are great


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I see Joma still has the older chronographs on sale for $995. I like them but not near as much as the Date. 

Tempted though.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Well I'm jealous, great watches!



merl said:


> Yep, they are great


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't decide which one I like better. I got one of the newer Four Hands on order through Joma so I probably should sell one. Or not.. b-)


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I can't decide which one I like better. I got one of the newer Four Hands on order through Joma so I probably should sell one. Or not.. b-)


Ill take the white face off you any time you want. Really, who needs three Kontikis in their collection?


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Where is the Memorial Day blowout deal on these? I want to pay $500 or less.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I must say I'm obsessed with this piece now.

As a noob aficionado, how does such a gorgeous watch like this slip through the cracks and end up in a fire sale?

As far as I'm concerned it's a modern classic and easily my #1 obsession.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Rivarama said:


> Where is the Memorial Day blowout deal on these? I want to pay $500 or less.


Me if you find out let me know. I'm reloading eBay, chrono24 and this forum like crazy.


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

I just purchased a Kontiki (white with rose gold numerals) I had such a hard time choosing. (I have too many black dial watches anyways.) Does anyone know if these can be modded? If in the future I wanted to change dials, could this be done?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Herman65 said:


> I just purchased a Kontiki (white with rose gold numerals) I had such a hard time choosing. (I have too many black dial watches anyways.) Does anyone know if these can be modded? If in the future I wanted to change dials, could this be done?


In principle you can mod any watch. It has a standard Swiss movement so you could presumably use other hands that fit sw200. Dials might be harder to source unless you want to use dial dots or solder your own feet on. Then anything is game.

Mine won't be getting any cosmetic work done; she's beautiful as is.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Herman65 said:


> I just purchased a Kontiki (white with rose gold numerals) I had such a hard time choosing. (I have too many black dial watches anyways.) Does anyone know if these can be modded? If in the future I wanted to change dials, could this be done?


Man, I find the dials so beautiful I would never think of touching them.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Herman65--I assume you mean changing to a different Kontiki dial at some point? The problem is that the dials will be really hard to find--and probably expensive. Probably better to spend extra up front to get your favorite dial.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

This has been the hottest May in Finland in the last 30 years. Fortunately the bracelet is nice and cool 







​


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Summer ready!


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Just put my Black Date up in the FS forum if anyone interested 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Traffic at a standstill, dreaming of tiki drinks.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally joined the explorers club!

BTW, I watched the 1950 Academy Award winning documentary about the Kon-Tiki expedition the other night. Very cool. It's available on Amazon for streaming free with your Prime membership. Or you can buy it for a few bucks. I'll be watching the 2012 movie next.



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice, I saw one of those for sale recently and thought of getting it to go with my black/white and black/orange. Is the strap as nice as it looks in pictures?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Uroboros said:


> Nice, I saw one of those for sale recently and thought of getting it to go with my black/white and black/orange. Is the strap as nice as it looks in pictures?


Yes, I think it's better than it looks. It's probably the best OEM alligator strap I've owned. It's pretty thick, but not padded. The finish is just the right balance between a matte finish and slight gloss. The stitching on the edges fits well, and the buckle is nice.

The only problem with my buckle is that one of the screws is missing. I've wiggled it and tried to see if it will come off, but it seems almost decorative rather than structural. Still, I'd like to find another screw. I contacted the US service agent for Eterna and asked to buy a screw, but they gave me the option of either buying a new strap or sending it in to them for "repair". I'll go see my watchmaker and see if he has a screw to fit it. It's barely noticeable that it's missing.

But to answer your question, yes the strap is very nice.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm constantly impressed by the accuracy of my watch. +1 second per day and the date switches promptly at 23:59.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qcjulle said:


> I'm constantly impressed by the accuracy of my watch. +1 second per day and the date switches promptly at 23:59.
> 
> View attachment 8410698


Cool photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

qcjulle said:


> I'm constantly impressed by the accuracy of my watch. +1 second per day and the date switches promptly at 23:59.
> 
> View attachment 8410698


Nice! Obviously a man of distinction, an adventurer and Olympian. I just swapped my E-M5 for the Mark II. Really nice step up.

Oh, and love your watch as well.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone ordered an Eterna from Jomashop recently with the 1-2 week shipping time frame?

Is that fairly accurate?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ordered my 4 Hand on 5/26, still waiting on shipping confirmation. Shortly after putting my order in, I received an email from Joma stating that it should ship within 2-3 weeks. If I don't see/hear anything from them by this Thursday (6/16, which will be 3 weeks), I'll surely be contacting them to see what the skinny is.



rkubosumi said:


> Has anyone ordered an Eterna from Jomashop recently with the 1-2 week shipping time frame?
> 
> Is that fairly accurate?


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, hopefully yours ships soon.

Guess I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ordered my 4 Hand on 5/26, still waiting on shipping confirmation. Shortly after putting my order in, I received an email from Joma stating that it should ship within 2-3 weeks. If I don't see/hear anything from them by this Thursday (6/16, which will be 3 weeks), I'll surely be contacting them to see what the skinny is.


I signed up for a when in stock notification and Jomashop informed me that they could get the watch. I waited about 3 weeks after purchasing before the watch shipped.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

rkubosumi said:


> Has anyone ordered an Eterna from Jomashop recently with the 1-2 week shipping time frame?
> 
> Is that fairly accurate?


I ordered 3 weeks ago and contacted them last week. They said it was going to be another 1-2 weeks. So it may be accurate if you order this week.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Was this for one of the KonTikis, or something else?



Uroboros said:


> I signed up for a when in stock notification and Jomashop informed me that they could get the watch. I waited about 3 weeks after purchasing before the watch shipped.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Was this for one of the KonTikis, or something else?


It was an older model Frederique Constant that was no where to be found new. I assume there is an insider network for watch dealers that Jomashop tapped into.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Lady luck must have been on my side last Friday. I happen to check eBay and found a listing for the blue Kontiki date that has been alluding me. These don't come around too often.

It arrived today. I am beyond thrilled! Sorry to those who I have bugged about the Kontiki. You won't be hearing from me again!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

stlwx21 said:


> Lady luck must have been on my side last Friday. I happen to check eBay and found a listing for the blue Kontiki date that has been alluding me. These don't come around too often.
> 
> It arrived today. I am beyond thrilled! Sorry to those who I have bugged about the Kontiki. You won't be hearing from me again!
> 
> View attachment 8442866


Congrats! That's a beauty, almost a pretty as mine. 

Seriously, that is very nice, and pretty rare, it seems.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

If anyone has an extra White Dial/Blue Hands KonTiki please let me know . It's my favorite combo so far.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

stlwx21 said:


> View attachment 8442866


Love that dark blue dial version. I still miss my black one!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## dojoca (Jan 31, 2008)

As a faithfull WUS enabler, heads up that World of Watches has the Eterna Kontiki Chronograph (newer version) with grey dial and bracelet for $699. Don't need another Eterna but can't say no. Make it eight and counting. Happy Father's Day !!!!!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Father's Day present, a 1950 edition (5th printing) of Kon-Tiki. Haven't read this since high school, so I'm looking forward to re-reading it.

KonTiki by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Has any watch been tied to an event--in this case Heyerdahl's voyage--as long as the Kontiki?

I haven't followed all its iterations but assume its case design, those sleek lugs, has been consistent. That defines Kontiki for me.

I imagine it's among the best marketing bargains ever Eterna licensing Kontiki 50 years on.


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice setup - watch and the book! Watch lume seems to be very good and nice looking!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This KonTiki Chrono just came in today. These newer versions are quite different from the older styles but I like the design and the classy look.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Took a few more photos of my KonTiki. I must confess it's been bumped from my wrist temporarily for my new Oris Divers 65, but the KonTiki is too beautiful to stay down long. Plus, I wear it when I read the book.

P6260047 by Russ, on Flickr

P6260038 by Russ, on Flickr

P6260040 by Russ, on Flickr

P6260041 by Russ, on Flickr

P6260046 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

Just picked up the blue dial kontiki on bracelet from WoW! Already got tracking so stoked to get the watch. Hope the blue is nice.

Will have to see if I keep my black dial on bracelet or not. Great watch.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Do they have any more??? How did you find this one?



KuboWUS said:


> Just picked up the blue dial kontiki on bracelet from WoW! Already got tracking so stoked to get the watch. Hope the blue is nice.
> 
> Will have to see if I keep my black dial on bracelet or not. Great watch.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

pook187 said:


> Do they have any more??? How did you find this one?


The blue one sold out.. But there still is a black on alligator strap: Eterna 1220-41-43-1183 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

long gone, sorry man, have to put your order in really quick.



pook187 said:


> Do they have any more??? How did you find this one?


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Damn! How did you find out about the blue? Did they send out an email?

I don't want to miss it if it happens again.



nordwulf said:


> The blue one sold out.. But there still is a black on alligator strap: Eterna 1220-41-43-1183 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> The blue one sold out.. But there still is a black on alligator strap: Eterna 1220-41-43-1183 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


Very tempting indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Couldn't resist posting a nice summer shot of my Super Kontiki Black


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

pook187 said:


> Damn! How did you find out about the blue? Did they send out an email?
> 
> I don't want to miss it if it happens again.


The black dial is sold out now too. Gotta move fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone have issues with theirs having a short power reserve and not winding well after a full day on the wrist? Obviously mine needs service but just wondering if others have had a similar problem. I bought mine here but it came from WoW back in the spring.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I ordered a blue tiki on a bracelet......I am not holding my breath. I have had tiki canceled before.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

rfortson said:


> Does anyone have issues with theirs having a short power reserve and not winding well after a full day on the wrist? Obviously mine needs service but just wondering if others have had a similar problem. I bought mine here but it came from WoW back in the spring.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


I've noticed the same issue with mine. Many times I've worn it almost the whole day, put it down, and the next morning it's stopped. I don't mind though, it's such a nice watch for the money!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

vegasvince said:


> I've noticed the same issue with mine. Many times I've worn it almost the whole day, put it down, and the next morning it's stopped. I don't mind though, it's such a nice watch for the money!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'll have my guy give it a good COA and that will probably take care of it. No telling when this watch was actually manufactured but it could have been sitting around for a while before being sold.

But yeah, it's a beautiful watch and certainly worth the effort to get it running at its best.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

rfortson said:


> Does anyone have issues with theirs having a short power reserve and not winding well after a full day on the wrist? Obviously mine needs service but just wondering if others have had a similar problem. I bought mine here but it came from WoW back in the spring.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


No problems with the 2 Kontiki Dates I have. Very accurate and I can skip a day without wearing it.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

rfortson said:


> Does anyone have issues with theirs having a short power reserve and not winding well after a full day on the wrist? Obviously mine needs service but just wondering if others have had a similar problem. I bought mine here but it came from WoW back in the spring.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


No problems with the 2 Kontiki Dates I have. I can skip a day without wearing it and it's still running accurately within a couple of seconds. Keeps pace with all of my best automatics.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really looking forward to getting my hands on a blue one. The only thing I am slighlty on the fence about is the white date window.

Everyone still enjoying theirs after having them for several months now? For those that sold theirs what changed? 

What is the lug width on these kontikis? I see 22mm some places and 23mm some places.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Really looking forward to getting my hands on a blue one. The only thing I am slighlty on the fence about is the white date window.
> 
> Everyone still enjoying theirs after having them for several months now? For those that sold theirs what changed?
> 
> What is the lug width on these kontikis? I see 22mm some places and 23mm some places.


Still loving mine.










Lug width is 22mm.

Sorry to say, you missed the blue dial just a few days ago at WoW/Watchery.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Still loving mine.
> 
> Lug width is 22mm.
> 
> Sorry to say, you missed the blue dial just a few days ago at WoW/Watchery.


Thank you for the reply.

Crazy thing is I could have got in on these back when those sales hit several month ago (even had it in my cart when first posted) however I knew nothing about them at the time and they looked odd to me. Even after all the madness of the sale I didn't really think much more of it.

Last week I got the itch for a blue (diver?) watch. Thought about a used helson for around $450 or some others in the sub $500 range and then these kontikis popped up. At first I hesitated a while and then I placed an order late Friday afternoon just for the heck of it. Thought I would check it out to see what the hype was and worse case scenario sell it. A few people reported getting tracking numbers already that Friday. I got nothing. At that point I began my 5 day wait to what I thought was going to be a definite cancel email. I then decided to make my pain worse by pouring through this thread and any other info and pics I could find. Fell in love with them, especially the blue on bracelet. Went from not really caring about a cancel to literally feeling like o| thinking a cancel was coming and these would likely not be available at a price I could stomach or the combo I wanted. However I received a shipped email about 15 minutes ago. :-!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Crazy thing is I could have got in on these back when those sales hit several month ago (even had it in my cart when first posted) however I knew nothing about them at the time and they looked odd to me. Even after all the madness of the sale I didn't really think much more of it.
> 
> Last week I got the itch for a blue (diver?) watch. Thought about a used helson for around $450 or some others in the sub $500 range and then these kontikis popped up. At first I hesitated a while and then I placed an order late Friday afternoon just for the heck of it. Thought I would check it out to see what the hype was and worse case scenario sell it. A few people reported getting tracking numbers already that Friday. I got nothing. At that point I began my 5 day wait to what I thought was going to be a definite cancel email. I then decided to make my pain worse by pouring through this thread and any other info and pics I could find. Fell in love with them, especially the blue on bracelet. Went from not really caring about a cancel to literally feeling like o| thinking a cancel was coming and these would likely not be available at a price I could stomach or the combo I wanted. However I received a shipped email about 15 minutes ago. :-!


Great news!! I'm sure you'll love it. That blue one was calling to me too -- it took all my willpower to let it go.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The pics really do not do this thing justice. Really want to take all the plastic off, size and wear asap however I want to make sure it's running well for a couple days first. Mine is very tight to wind as some others mentioned. To the point I feel as I am forcing it if I try. Anyone else find out what the issue was or have suggestions for me?


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Really looking forward to getting my hands on a blue one. The only thing I am slighlty on the fence about is the white date window.
> 
> Everyone still enjoying theirs after having them for several months now? For those that sold theirs what changed?
> 
> What is the lug width on these kontikis? I see 22mm some places and 23mm some places.


I've owned mine for a year and a half. Still love it every time I wear it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Small update regarding the winding. My Bulova Accutron has (as far as I know) the same (or similar) movement as this eterna. I rarely wear the Bulova and really never wind it. Just shake a little and go. I tried to wind it and it feels about the same as this Eterna. I guess I am used to the feel of my Seiko's or the other watches I have with miyota movements which feel very different when winding. 

Btw, thanks for all the info and pics in here everyone.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Mine is very tight to wind as some others mentioned. To the point I feel as I am forcing it if I try. Anyone else find out what the issue was or have suggestions for me?


It's a new watch with a fresh (tight) stem o-ring. It will loosen up over time. Whenever I have a watch serviced it always comes back feeling about 4X harder to wind than when I sent it in due to a new o-ring.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 8685922
> 
> The pics really do not do this thing justice. Really want to take all the plastic off, size and wear asap however I want to make sure it's running well for a couple days first. Mine is very tight to wind as some others mentioned. To the point I feel as I am forcing it if I try. Anyone else find out what the issue was or have suggestions for me?


Gorgeous watch, but you're wise to wait/check out the watch. I bought one here and power reserve is barely 30 hours and that's after a full hand wind. If I just get it going and then wear it all day and evening until bed, it will stop running mid day the next day. I suspect it's in need of a good COA. It keeps good time once it's running, and it's a beautiful piece. Plus, what I paid will easily cover a good service. But you might want to make sure as I figure these sat around for a while (hence the fire sale prices).

Also, some part of this I think is due to the SW200 movement. It has a power reserve of 38 hours, but I find that generous. I just bought a second SW200 movement watch (Oris Divers 65) which I know is "fresh". I has a PR of about 35 hours, though it does seem better at self-winding.

Still, I love this KonTiki. A lot of watch for the money (200m WR, beautiful croc strap, interesting dial, etc) and I love the backstory. I've loved the KonTiki story ever since reading it in high school back in the 70's.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Topspin917 said:


> I've owned mine for a year and a half. Still love it every time I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 8686586


I love that strap! I got the one with the RG accents and just love the look. Yours is very nice. Do you have a lume shot?

KonTiki 6 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Everything appears to be working fine. Power reserve lasted a little over 30 hours and seems to be keeping good time. However the bracelet is driving me nuts. Was finally able to get one link out and the others will not budge. Had the same screw set up on my hexa osprey which was no where near this difficult. o|

Any advice?

Edit: was finally able to get it adjusted with the assistance of another hand from my wife.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

rfortson said:


> I love that strap! I got the one with the RG accents and just love the look. Yours is very nice. Do you have a lume shot?
> 
> KonTiki 6 by Russ, on Flickr


Beautiful choice. That would be the next color scheme I would love to get my hands on.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

rfortson said:


> I love that strap! I got the one with the RG accents and just love the look. Yours is very nice. Do you have a lume shot?
> 
> KonTiki 6 by Russ, on Flickr


Thanks. I like your RG also. I'm not sure if it's just my watch or the black markers in general, but the lume is very dim even if I've been out in bright sunlight. There's a very faint glow that's bluish in color and it fades quickly. Consequently, I don't have a photo of the almost non-existent lume.

OTOH, my 4 Hands with the greenish markers has very good lume. I do have a pic of that.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Got a deal on this Hirsch strap. Any opinions?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 8705618
> 
> Got a deal on this Hirsch strap. Any opinions?


Looks like it was made for the watch!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Thought I'd go ahead and add my own Kon Tiki to this thread...🗿🗿🗿


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Man I should not have shipped my blue dial ground, arrives tomorrow finally!


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

After numerous deals mentioned and my own gradual infatuation with the brand and design, I gave in and purchased the new four hands model from Joma last week. Admittedly lacking in patience, I paid for the overnight shipping and received the watch Friday afternoon. This wasn't my first purchase from Joma, but I was honestly disappointed with the watch I received. 

I immediately noticed the box was broken and the manual included was for the "Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph," which is not the watch i purchased, obviously. Also, as I've noticed it has been discussed before, it is very difficult to manually wind the crown. I did not want to try and force the wind, but resistance was felt. I called Joma to request return shipping so I could exchange the perceived used watch for an actual new one. Joma explained to me that the watch was new, even after my complaints & concerns. Another bit I noticed is there wasn't the standard Joma tag on the clasp that I'm used to having to remove from the watches I've purchased previously. More the reason to believe it is a used/returned watch. I plan on dropping it off at UPS tomorrow, and hope to have a much better experience in round two. 

I did want to ask; would it be acceptable for me to request overnight shipping for the watch I am exchanging this one for? It's not a deal breaker, but I did pay for it initially. Also, has anyone had any experience with returns to Joma? Any timeframe I can expect? 

Thanks in advance.
RMK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Hero shot










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

kirkryanm said:


> After numerous deals mentioned and my own gradual infatuation with the brand and design, I gave in and purchased the new four hands model from Joma last week. Admittedly lacking in patience, I paid for the overnight shipping and received the watch Friday afternoon. This wasn't my first purchase from Joma, but I was honestly disappointed with the watch I received.
> 
> I immediately noticed the box was broken and the manual included was for the "Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph," which is not the watch i purchased, obviously. Also, as I've noticed it has been discussed before, it is very difficult to manually wind the crown. I did not want to try and force the wind, but resistance was felt. I called Joma to request return shipping so I could exchange the perceived used watch for an actual new one. Joma explained to me that the watch was new, even after my complaints & concerns. Another bit I noticed is there wasn't the standard Joma tag on the clasp that I'm used to having to remove from the watches I've purchased previously. More the reason to believe it is a used/returned watch. I plan on dropping it off at UPS tomorrow, and hope to have a much better experience in round two.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your unpleasant experience and I hope Joma sorts it out to your satisfaction; it does sound like the watch you received was not BNIB. I've never bought from that dealer so I can't help with what to expect in how your return is handled or timeframe. I suspect they'll balk at providing overnight shipping for the exchange even though it would seem to be the right thing to do given the situation. My advice would be to just take the standard/free shipping on the exchange&#8230;a few extra days isn't a big deal and fighting for overnight shipping may be more hassle than it's worth.

Both of my KonTikis (Date and 4 Hands) wind smoothly but every watch movement can feel different when wound.

The 4 Hands you bought is a great looking watch and I like the updated design. It sounds like your disappointment was because of the condition of the watch vs how the dealer represented it and not because you disliked the aesthetics of the watch. I've been very happy with mine and think you'll like the brand/watch once your issues are resolved. Buying from a gray market dealer can be a gamble and, unfortunately, someone else is probably going to receive the watch you're returning.

Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Newer style chrono picked up a few weeks back (thanks f73!). Finally have a chance to wear it and couldn't be happier with the purchase. Feels great on the wrist, keeps good time, and has a fantastic reserve (I'm getting 48 hours, which I didn't think was possible for a chrono).


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> I immediately noticed the box was broken and the manual included was for the "Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph," which is not the watch i purchased, obviously. Also, as I've noticed it has been discussed before, it is very difficult to manually wind the crown. I did not want to try and force the wind, but resistance was felt.


Mine arrived last week and appears to be in new condition. The bracelet is covered in plastic wrapping, there was a plastic cover on the crystal and back of the watch, as well as another piece of soft plastic wrapping. Did yours have this as well? The manual was missing so I'll have to contact Joma and see if they can send one.

Just a few pictures to show how I received mine. I returned a few watches to Joma and have had good experiences with their return process. If you're not happy with yours, definitely send it back.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Topspin917 said:


> Sorry to hear about your unpleasant experience and I hope Joma sorts it out to your satisfaction; it does sound like the watch you received was not BNIB. I've never bought from that dealer so I can't help with what to expect in how your return is handled or timeframe. I suspect they'll balk at providing overnight shipping for the exchange even though it would seem to be the right thing to do given the situation. My advice would be to just take the standard/free shipping on the exchange&#8230;a few extra days isn't a big deal and fighting for overnight shipping may be more hassle than it's worth.
> 
> Both of my KonTikis (Date and 4 Hands) wind smoothly but every watch movement can feel different when wound.
> 
> ...


First off, thanks for the feedback!

I agree with you - No need to cause a tiff over the shipping, but figured I might as well ask and see!

As for the difficult manual wind, I would say it was drastically noticeable and difficult to wind. But, that's not my problem any longer now that it's en route to Joma.

As for the watch itself, you are spot on! In no way was I disappointed with the appearance of the watch. Like others have said, the stock photos do ZERO justice for the watch when compared to holding it in person.

I'll be "patiently" waiting on my new one!

Thanks,
RMK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Mine arrived last week and appears to be in new condition. The bracelet is covered in plastic wrapping, there was a plastic cover on the crystal and back of the watch, as well as another piece of soft plastic wrapping. Did yours have this as well? The manual was missing so I'll have to contact Joma and see if they can send one.
> 
> Just a few pictures to show how I received mine. I returned a few watches to Joma and have had good experiences with their return process. If you're not happy with yours, definitely send it back.
> 
> ...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

kirkryanm said:


> First off, thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I agree with you - No need to cause a tiff over the shipping, but figured I might as well ask and see!
> 
> ...


Good luck! Here's hoping you get a pristine one the next time.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> Unfortunately I can't see the pictures. Probably bc I'm on Tapa.
> 
> Mine arrived similar to how's yours did, less mine packaged in a broken box, and very difficult to wind.
> 
> The plastic mine was wrapped in was pretty sloppy. Appeared to have been removed, and wrapped back up.


I think the pictures were set to private but they should show up now.

The Kontikis require a bit more effort to wind than some other watches that I have. The older KonTikis are slightly easier to wind than the newer ones but they all feel pretty much the same and none have a very light winding feel.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Finally got mine! Didn't want to deal with resizing so put it on my black alligator. Looks great! Bracelet is different though than my black dial one, the sides are brushed rather than polished.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I also got the blue version from the recent WoW sale.




























This came with a different style box and the blue is quite a nice color.










I have been buying a few too many KonTikis in the last six months so now I have 5.. So at least 2 have to go and possibly 3. The difficult part is that I like them all...! But the black Date and newer version chrono will probably be up for sale soon.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I think the pictures were set to private but they should show up now.
> 
> The Kontikis require a bit more effort to wind than some other watches that I have. The older KonTikis are slightly easier to wind than the newer ones but they all feel pretty much the same and none have a very light winding feel.


Yes sir! I can view them now! Gorgeous watch.

Wear it in good health!

RMK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought I was ok without a blue, now I'm not so sure...Great pics all!!

I think I'd trade black for blue straight up.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I wish the blue version would have the black date wheel with white numbers instead of the white with black numbers. You don't notice the date window on the black and the white version unless you really look for them. The date window on the blue version also seems slightly larger but that may be just because of the difference in color between the date window and dial.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> I wish the blue version would have the black date wheel with white numbers instead of the white with black numbers. You don't notice the date window on the black and the white version unless you really look for them. The date window on the blue version also seems slightly larger but that may be just because of the difference in color between the date window and dial.


You could always take the KonTiki to a watchmaker and have him put in a black date wheel. JakeJD did that with the Raymond Weil Freelancer he had put on sale a couple of months ago; he discussed this in his thread on his search for the "perfect daily wearer".


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> I wish the blue version would have the black date wheel with white numbers instead of the white with black numbers. You don't notice the date window on the black and the white version unless you really look for them. The date window on the blue version also seems slightly larger but that may be just because of the difference in color between the date window and dial.


Congrats on adding the blue dial to your collection. I agree that a dark background date would have looked better with that dial color. I always gave Eterna credit for doing a good job of integrating the date window into the dial on the Date models so that it was visible but unobtrusive.

OTOH, your newly acquired 4 Hands solves any issues associated with a date window. Congrats on that one also!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I have that perfect daily wearer thread bookmarked for a while now.  That actually would be a nice improvement on the KonTiki as well but it doesn't bother me that much to go through the expense and effort in finding a watch specialist who can do that.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

After missing the previous sales I decided to order the newer 4 hands model on bracelet before the sale ends and I miss out again. I'm very excited to finally own a Kontiki! I'll post pictures when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally received the 4hand new kontiki after months wait .. Much more of a watch than in pics ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine arrives next week. Can't wait!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Enjoying both of mine.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Enjoying both of mine.
> 
> View attachment 8749666


Beautiful pic!!!!


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

I posted these on the Eterna thread, but I guess it's even more appropriate for this thread:


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

New arrival..


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

The detail on the KonTiki dial is amazing!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

It was mentioned the 42mm would be too big for some but the new style visually looks quite a bit smaller on the wrist than the older styles. The outside bezel diameter is only 40mm. Mine gains about +7 spd so that's good. I am happy with anything under +10 spd for an ETA/Sellita.

Just a few pictures I just took of mine (7.5" wrist) on a black Hirsch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> It was mentioned the 42mm would be too big for some but the new style visually looks quite a bit smaller on the wrist than the older styles. The outside bezel diameter is only 40mm. Mine gains about +7 spd so that's good. I am happy with anything under +10 spd for an ETA/Sellita.
> 
> Just a few pictures I just took of mine (7.5" wrist) on a black Hirsch.


That strap really works for the Four Hands. Lovely. Wear it in great health!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally took the plastic off , since everything seems to be working fine .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Posted this in the "heads up" thread, but meant to post here.

Another Eterna four hands purchase from Joma issue.. an office colleague liked the look of the watch so much that he took advantage of the deal as well. His was just now received, and the wrong manual was included, missing Joma tag/strap on clasp, and no authenticity card. 

Makes you wonder what in the world is going on and Joma with these watches?! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I didn't get a manual at all with my Four Hands. Also no Joma tag on the bracelet but everything was wrapped in plastic and looked like new. Not sure what an authenticity card is but never received one from Joma before. Just the Joma warranty card. But all of that is insignificant in return for the great prices for these outstanding watches. And if you're real man, you don't read the manual anyways.  I am sure it can be downloaded from somewhere.

I tried mine on the alligator strap from the white dial date model. Never really liked it on that one but looks quite good on this Four Hands.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I didn't get a manual at all with my Four Hands. Also no Joma tag on the bracelet but everything was wrapped in plastic and looked like new. Not sure what an authenticity card is but never received one from Joma before. Just the Joma warranty card. But all of that is insignificant in return for the great prices for these outstanding watches. And if you're real man, you don't read the manual anyways.  I am sure it can be downloaded from somewhere.
> 
> I tried mine on the alligator strap from the white dial date model. Never really liked it on that one but looks quite good on this Four Hands.


Ha! Touché, my friend. Heck, I don't even know if the watch will come the Eterna card??? I just thought I remember seeing someone post a picture with everything the watch came with.

My colleague is very new to the hobby, which is mostly as a result of our offices backing up to each other.

This one did seem to wind MUCH smoother/easier than mine did. I'm sure he will keep the watch, just wanted to let everyone know this seems to be the norm as of late.

Looks gorgeous on that strap, btw.

RMK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

The book finally came today! Excited to give it a read and learn about the 4300 nautical mile voyage.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I received this new version from Jomashop yesterday, a week after I ordered it. It was wrapped in plastic, had an Eterna tag, bill of sale, thank you card and warranty card from Jomashop. It did, however, come with the wrong manual (for a Tangaroa three-hands). Not sure what is going on with that, but the watch does appear to be brand new. I actually prefer this new design to the older classic model with the larger triangular markers, but I like them both. The newer design seems more refined. I am very happy with the watch. The bracelet is very comfortable and of fine build quality (yes, I did sleep with it). I did have to take it to three jewelers before I was able to get it re-sized, however. After 15 hours on the wrist it is + 1 sec. Two separate emails to Eterna confirmed that the Sellita movement is elabore.
This one will get A LOT of wrist time.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> I received this new version from Jomashop yesterday, a week after I ordered it. It was wrapped in plastic, had an Eterna tag, bill of sale, thank you card and warranty card from Jomashop. It did, however, come with the wrong manual (for a Tangaroa three-hands). Not sure what is going on with that, but the watch does appear to be brand new. I actually prefer this new design to the older classic model with the larger triangular markers, but I like them both. The newer design seems more refined. I am very happy with the watch. The bracelet is very comfortable and of fine build quality (yes, I did sleep with it). I did have to take it to three jewelers before I was able to get it re-sized, however. After 15 hours on the wrist it is + 1 sec. Two separate emails to Eterna confirmed that the Sellita movement is elabore.
> This one will get A LOT of wrist time.
> View attachment 8789090


That's great news! Mine arrives sometime today and I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> That's great news! Mine arrives sometime today and I can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heres mine from last week on a BOR
Its one beautiful watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

halaku said:


> Heres mine from last week on a BOR
> Its one beautiful watch
> 
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes, it is beautiful watch, and that is a fine looking bracelet.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Where did you get the BOR bracelet? I've been trying to find one.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

BrentYYC said:


> Where did you get the BOR bracelet? I've been trying to find one.


Its a 22mm straight end from yobokies ..its an awesome fit and finish , goes well with so many watches .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I think I am going to look into that bracelet as well. It's perfect for that watch.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Another bit of an update on my experience/purchase from Joma..

Mine was returned last week due to the wrong manual/booklet and inability/difficulty to manually wind the watch. I was reassured that I would be sent a (new) replacement in exchange for the watch I had purchased, which I would gladly wait for.

Fast forward to today - The defective watch was delivered to Joma last Friday, and I was again told my replacement would ship out Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. I decided to check in on the status via the live chat option on the website, and apparently the watch is now out of stock. Bummer, and a bit of a let down as the watch seemed to be a swinging deal, and a gorgeous one at that. 

I guess I'll be on the lookout for it go back on sale in the future!

Congrats to everyone that received theirs in proper order and wear in good health!

RMK


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

kirkryanm said:


> Another bit of an update on my experience/purchase from Joma..
> 
> Mine was returned last week due to the wrong manual/booklet and inability/difficulty to manually wind the watch. I was reassured that I would be sent a (new) replacement in exchange for the watch I had purchased, which I would gladly wait for.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your experience. Did they offer a refund?

I feel a little guilty posting this in light of your news but my watch arrived a few minutes ago. It had all the original tags and was wrapped in plastic. It winds and operates smoothly. I have set the time and will keep an eye on it for the next few days before removing the plastic and tags and attempting to resize the bracelet.

I agree with all of the other posts about the finish and design on this piece. It is very nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your experience. Did they offer a refund?
> 
> I feel a little guilty posting this in light of your news but my watch arrived a few minutes ago. It had all the original tags and was wrapped in plastic. It winds and operates smoothly. I have set the time and will keep an eye on it for the next few days before removing the plastic and tags and attempting to resize the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Oh, don't feel guilty, at all! At the end of it all, some things just are not meant to be! This watch might be one of them.

I'm still patiently waiting my Glycine Combat Sub I ordered last month. Hopefully it will ship before long.

Enjoy the Eterna! I'm envious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Any tips on how to remove the screws on the KonTiki's bracelet (apart from taking it to jewellers)? It's such a pain to remove. I managed to get one screw out but I slightly damaged the screw so it worried me. 

Also what tools jewellers normally use to remove this type of screws? Do they use special tools or are they simply more skilful at using two screwdriver method?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

misterminkz said:


> Any tips on how to remove the screws on the KonTiki's bracelet (apart from taking it to jewellers)? It's such a pain to remove. I managed to get one screw out but I slightly damaged the screw so it worried me.
> 
> Also what tools jewellers normally use to remove this type of screws? Do they use special tools or are they simply more skilful at using two screwdriver method?


Very very carefully ... I used one screwdriver on each end which was a snug fit , should not have any play , also an extra pair of hands is always helpful to hold the bracelet or the other screwdriver, but steady hands and patience r the key . Good luck .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Save yourself all the frustration and just take it in. One of the best $15 I ever spent.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> Where did you get the BOR bracelet? I've been trying to find one.


The Yobokies BOR is a good looking, well made bracelet. Here it is on my 4 Hands.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Topspin917 said:


> The Yobokies BOR is a good looking, well made bracelet. Here it is on my 4 Hands.
> 
> View attachment 8796754


Thanks. What's the price?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

What he said!



halaku said:


> Very very carefully ... I used one screwdriver on each end which was a snug fit , should not have any play , also an extra pair of hands is always helpful to hold the bracelet or the other screwdriver, but steady hands and patience r the key . Good luck .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Lovely watches guys, how long is the OEM strap that comes with the first gens? 
TIA

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Watchyman said:


> Lovely watches guys, how long is the OEM strap that comes with the first gens?
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


The alligator strap is a bit shorter than all my other leather straps. I have 7.5" wrists and usually wear this strap on the second to last hole. Sometimes in hot weather, I have to move it to the last hole.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> The alligator strap is a bit shorter than all my other leather straps. I have 7.5" wrists and usually wear this strap on the second to last hole. Sometimes in hot weather, I have to move it to the last hole.


Thanks for the reply. I usually buy the 120/80 length aftermarket strap so I guess I won't have any problems with the Eterna strap. 
🙌🙌

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I used the watch box as a sturdy base when taking out links from the bracelet. You need two precision screwdrivers and the tips must fit exactly in the screw heads. I had to grind the tips of mine slightly because they were slightly too thick for the screw heads. The width of the tip must be the same as the screw head as well, otherwise you easily can slip and make marks on the screw heads.

I pushed the end of on screw driver in the palm of my hand and held with two fingers while pushing down on the links with an other finger. This gives a pretty firm grip and you can unscrew the other end without too much effort.

And yes, don't rush and take your time.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

nordwulf said:


> I used the watch box as a sturdy base when taking out links from the bracelet. You need two precision screwdrivers and the tips must fit exactly in the screw heads. I had to grind the tips of mine slightly because they were slightly too thick for the screw heads. The width of the tip must be the same as the screw head as well, otherwise you easily can slip and make marks on the screw heads.
> 
> I pushed the end of on screw driver in the palm of my hand and held with two fingers while pushing down on the links with an other finger. This gives a pretty firm grip and you can unscrew the other end without too much effort.
> 
> ...


This is first watch bracelet I've had to take to jewelers to size. I've always made do, but this one requiring exact screwdriver ends, couldn't do it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

How many days would you suggest testing a watch to ensure it is functioning properly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> How many days would you suggest testing a watch to ensure it is functioning properly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I test for 2-3 days before I remove any plastic or resize the bracelet.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BrentYYC said:


> I test for 2-3 days before I remove any plastic or resize the bracelet.


Thanks, Brent! That sounds like a good amount of time. It's been a little over 24 hours now and so far so good with my new watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Test it for at least the term of the advertised power reserve. I like to go for five days before taking off the tags. Watches that haven't been run often settle in after a couple of days and you can get a much better sense of how they're doing. It's an act of willpower not to wear your new watch, tho.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I see several of you have replaced the bracelet on the new version of the Kontiki. I am interested in replacing it with a steel mesh, but the tool I have used to replace leather straps on other watches does not seem to work here, and I am afraid to scratch it. I love the watch but wish the bracelet had a micro adjustment. Is this something any jeweler could do? The ones I took it to would not touch removing the links, and the one who could is far from me. However, maybe they could remove the entire bracelet. Also, would any straight 22 mm fit this watch?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Any straight end 22mm should fit fine. They take standard spring bars.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I always buy my watches on bracelet and like to change straps, this tool has been a game changer.

http://www.esslinger.com/horofix-watch-bracelet-springbar-pliers-band-tool/


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you. That should be great help!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I received the blue Tiki a few weeks ago and hadn't worn it yet as I had some other new watches in the last month. After running it for a week or so, it is about +5 spd so that's pretty good. Such a great color, perfect size, good bracelet and wonderful design.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

windupp said:


> Test it for at least the term of the advertised power reserve. I like to go for five days before taking off the tags. Watches that haven't been run often settle in after a couple of days and you can get a much better sense of how they're doing. It's an act of willpower not to wear your new watch, tho.


My watch ran for roughly 42 hours. I didn't plan to test the power reserve when I wound the watch so I didn't note the time exactly but I know it was approximately 8 am on Wednesday the 22nd. It ran until 1:50 am yesterday (the 23rd). It gained roughly 5 seconds in the first 24 hours. I must say that I'm quite happy with the results. Can't wait to have some time to remove the plastic and attempt to size the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> I used the watch box as a sturdy base when taking out links from the bracelet. You need two precision screwdrivers and the tips must fit exactly in the screw heads. I had to grind the tips of mine slightly because they were slightly too thick for the screw heads. The width of the tip must be the same as the screw head as well, otherwise you easily can slip and make marks on the screw heads.
> 
> I pushed the end of on screw driver in the palm of my hand and held with two fingers while pushing down on the links with an other finger. This gives a pretty firm grip and you can unscrew the other end without too much effort.
> 
> ...


Thanks to your amazing explanation (and procedure) I had no trouble resizing my bracelet. The 1/2 link allowed me to size it so it fits perfectly. I'm very pleased.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

New arrival on the wrist....Eterna Kontiki Chronograph!


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's a Lake Michigan wrist shot in honor of Nordwulf aka Mr. Kontiki. I must've passed somewhere close to your neck of the woods. We went through the UP yesterday and visited Escanaba and Gladstone. Today we drive down to Bay Harbor.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My work commute takes me under a number of overpasses -- which, on a sunny day, leads to a nice KonTiki lume show.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Jboston said:


> Here's a Lake Michigan wrist shot in honor of Nordwulf aka Mr. Kontiki. I must've passed somewhere close to your neck of the woods. We went through the UP yesterday and visited Escanaba and Gladstone. Today we drive down to Bay Harbor.


I am in Boyne City so just a bit south of Bay Harbor. Good to see another KonTiki (and owner) enjoying Lake Michigan.  Enjoy your time here, nothing better than summer in Northern Michigan and the UP.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Jboston said:


> View attachment 8838130
> 
> Here's a Lake Michigan wrist shot in honor of Nordwulf aka Mr. Kontiki. I must've passed somewhere close to your neck of the woods. We went through the UP yesterday and visited Escanaba and Gladstone. Today we drive down to Bay Harbor.


There's a lot KonTiki(s) roaming around the Great Lakes of Michigan!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I am in Boyne City so just a bit south of Bay Harbor. Good to see another KonTiki (and owner) enjoying Lake Michigan.  Enjoy your time here, nothing better than summer in Northern Michigan and the UP.


I was just up in Boyne two weekends ago! I concur on "Up North" in summertime.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My work commute takes me under a number of overpasses -- which, on a sunny day, leads to a nice KonTiki lume show.


so cool!!
My guess,...on 696, passing under the Detroit zoo at Woodward??


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I have to take some pictures with the Kontiki and the Great Lakes. For now, this will have to do. ;-)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

garydusa said:


> so cool!!
> My guess,...on 696, passing under the Detroit zoo at Woodward??


You're too far east; it's The Lodge north from downtown to 696 -- though those tunnels where you're talking would be cool for checking out lume.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice looking Kontikis. I hesitated and missed them. Was not meant to be

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Damn that looks awesome Gary. Might have to start looking for one of those myself.



garydusa said:


> New arrival on the wrist....Eterna Kontiki Chronograph!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> I am in Boyne City so just a bit south of Bay Harbor. Good to see another KonTiki (and owner) enjoying Lake Michigan.  Enjoy your time here, nothing better than summer in Northern Michigan and the UP.


I'm heading to Gaylord later this week for some golf. Always enjoy the break from the Houston summers to go up their. I'll be taking my KonTiki (along with some others to show my watch buddies).

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I am in Boyne City so just a bit south of Bay Harbor. Good to see another KonTiki (and owner) enjoying Lake Michigan.  Enjoy your time here, nothing better than summer in Northern Michigan and the UP.


I've been telling my East Coast friends for years that Northern Michigan in summer is just as special as Cape Cod or Martha's Vineyard. The lake is truly spectacular. We're enjoying Bay Harbor area for a couple of days and then heading to Traverse City for the film festival.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone found their bracelet to be squeaky? Mine squeaks a little when I shake my wrist or move the links around with my hands when I'm getting ready to put the watch on. It's not horrible but it is a bit odd. I thought about trying to clean or possibly even lubricate the links but I don't want to remove the bracelet and I'm afraid lubricating might harm something (or create a mess). 
Cheers,
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

The orange is not lonely any more 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes, mine squeaks a bit too, but I wouldn't do anything to it either. Very minor...


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Just arrived via FedEx today.
Looks great, really solid feeling watch and quality band.
The stem and crown have a little more play in them than some of my other watches (when unscrewed and in the time set position) but it winds fine, and the time/date set just fine so I'll keep an eye on it, no worries since I bought in BNIB from an AD and have the warranty if it causes trouble.
I should have an idea of the accuracy by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JodyH said:


> Just arrived via FedEx today.
> Looks great, really solid feeling watch and quality band.
> The stem and crown have a little more play in them than some of my other watches (when unscrewed and in the time set position) but it winds fine, and the time/date set just fine so I'll keep an eye on it, no worries since I bought in BNIB from an AD and have the warranty if it causes trouble.
> I should have an idea of the accuracy by tomorrow evening.
> ...


 The crown play (or wobble) is normal, present on my 2 Kontikis. stem play is not normal, which you know.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> The crown play (or wobble) is normal, present on my 2 Kontikis. stem play is not normal, which you know.


It appears to be all crown wobble, since it winds and sets fine I didn't get out the loupe to watch the stem (and my eyes aren't good enough to do it alone).
I'll just have to be extra careful to not cross thread the crown on this one.
No worries, if it's an issue later on that's what the warranty is for.
Thanks for the info that some crown wobble is normal.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JodyH said:


> It appears to be all crown wobble, since it winds and sets fine I didn't get out the loupe to watch the stem (and my eyes aren't good enough to do it alone).
> I'll just have to be extra careful to not c ross thread the crown on this one.
> No worries, if it's an issue later on that's what the warranty is for.
> Thanks for the info that some crown wobble is normal.


I imagine it's designed to wobble, it puts less stress on the stem.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Has anyone found their bracelet to be squeaky? Mine squeaks a little when I shake my wrist or move the links around with my hands when I'm getting ready to put the watch on. It's not horrible but it is a bit odd. I thought about trying to clean or possibly even lubricate the links but I don't want to remove the bracelet and I'm afraid lubricating might harm something (or create a mess).
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My strap squeaks.  Seriously.

But I love the strap. Well made, comfortable and matches the watch perfectly.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice! Too big for me though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I guess I'm an adventurer and individualist too


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

rfortson said:


> My strap squeaks.  Seriously.
> 
> But I love the strap. Well made, comfortable and matches the watch perfectly.


Just struck me as odd that the bracelet squeaks. The bracelet is so beautifully done I was surprised. I especially like the quality of the clasp how well integrated it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Just struck me as odd that the bracelet squeaks. The bracelet is so beautifully done I was surprised. I especially like the quality of the clasp how well integrated it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understood, wasn't trying to downplay your question. I've never handled their bracelet but everything I've read says they're nice. I just thought it was weird (it IS weird) that the strap squeaks on mine at the lugs. Doesn't do it when I'm wearing it, but when the strap is loose, it squeaks.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

rfortson said:


> I understood, wasn't trying to downplay your question. I've never handled their bracelet but everything I've read says they're nice. I just thought it was weird (it IS weird) that the strap squeaks on mine at the lugs. Doesn't do it when I'm wearing it, but when the strap is loose, it squeaks.


Thanks for your response! I didn't think you were downplaying my comment. I hope my reply didn't come across as if I was. That's funny, the bracelet squeaks at the same place on the lugs as your strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

My first kontiki date's bracelet squeaked a little at the end links too when I first got it. After I took the bracelet off for a bit to put it on alligator though, when I put it back on it no longer squeaked. Just my anecdotal experience.



JonS1967 said:


> Just struck me as odd that the bracelet squeaks. The bracelet is so beautifully done I was surprised. I especially like the quality of the clasp how well integrated it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tiki5698 said:


> My first kontiki date's bracelet squeaked a little at the end links too when I first got it. After I took the bracelet off for a bit to put it on alligator though, when I put it back on it no longer squeaked. Just my anecdotal experience.


Interesting. Thanks for sharing your experience. I suspect it will go away after a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

thechin said:


> I guess I'm an adventurer and individualist too


Hi. May I ask from where did you get your mesh bracelet? Do you have more pics on the mesh to share?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Has anyone found their bracelet to be squeaky? Mine squeaks a little when I shake my wrist or move the links around with my hands when I'm getting ready to put the watch on. It's not horrible but it is a bit odd. I thought about trying to clean or possibly even lubricate the links but I don't want to remove the bracelet and I'm afraid lubricating might harm something (or create a mess).
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! Mine squeaked too. I made a post asking about it awhile back actually. Somebody else said they had it in a Rolex bracelet too. But it seems to just go away slowly as its broken in. Mine still squeaks very slightly after about 3-4 weeks now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MontRoyal said:


> Yeah! Mine squeaked too. I made a post asking about it awhile back actually. Somebody else said they had it in a Rolex bracelet too. But it seems to just go away slowly as its broken in. Mine still squeaks very slightly after about 3-4 weeks now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, now that you mention it I once owned a Rolex Submariner (a 1999 model) that rattled and squeaked a bit too.

Glad to hear yours has settled in after a few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

As I'm wearing my KonTiki more often, I think it's getting more broken in. Power reserve is still shorter than I'd like (~32 hours max) but accuracy seems great. Checked it this morning after setting/wearing it all day yesterday and it was dead on. Gotta like that!

We're ALL individuals!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

These KonTikis are very nicely made!

First jumped on my wrist on Friday,....and now it's already Wednesday night!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

rfortson said:


> My strap squeaks.  Seriously.
> 
> But I love the strap. Well made, comfortable and matches the watch perfectly.


had the same with mine. have now put it on a Christopher Ward Orange strap. very happy with the look


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm thoroughly enjoying this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Loving mine as well.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

kyfra said:


> Loving mine as well.


Nice collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

New one in home...


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got my first kontiki

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Remior said:


> New one in home...


Love the caseback on the Kontiki!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisp1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Had mine for over 3 years now and still enjoying it 

Eterna 2 by Kris P, on Flickr


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Is there somewhere online selling these at a better than retail price? Seems there are a lot of them popping up as of lately and several over the past 6 months on the sales forum... So where is everyone purchasing from?


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> That bracelet looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great combination. I just received my 4 Hands on strap and will see about getting this bracelet.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

993RS said:


> That's a great combination. I just received my 4 Hands on strap and will see about getting this bracelet.


I contacted Harold / Yobokies, who said he was out of stock, but will have more in 6 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

i started out with the 3 Hand but switched to the 4. It wears much smaller for some reason, and fits my skinny wrist better. I like the busy look and the unusual date feature. To me it's a bit sportier than the 3 hand KT.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> It was mentioned the 42mm would be too big for some but the new style visually looks quite a bit smaller on the wrist than the older styles. The outside bezel diameter is only 40mm. Mine gains about +7 spd so that's good. I am happy with anything under +10 spd for an ETA/Sellita.
> 
> Just a few pictures I just took of mine (7.5" wrist) on a black Hirsch.


I agree. I purchased two Kontiki 3 hands-one white/gold and one orange/black but did not keep either one. I loved the black one in the box but not on my wrist. It just looked too big. I took a flyer and purchased a new 4 hands from Joma and it looks fantastic. Much better in person than in any photo. Plus it wears Much smaller and fits me perfectly. Very happy.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

It's weird how the new version looks smaller than the old version, even though they have the same case, dial, bezel and lug-to-lug size. I really like the detail on the new version but it unfortunately is a bit harder to see in low light conditions for my slightly aging eyes. I can imagine how the old version may look a bit big on smaller wrists and the new version is probably a better choice.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

To me the new version's dial looks cramped, busy and lacks the character of the old dial.
The large lumed triangles and textured center are what makes the KonTiki stand out from the crowd in my opinion.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

JodyH said:


> To me the new version's dial looks cramped, busy and lacks the character of the old dial.
> The large lumed triangles and textured center are what makes the KonTiki stand out from the crowd in my opinion.


Guess I like busy watches, because I prefer the new version. Maybe that explains why I sold my Panerai Pam 104 and bought a Pam 88.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your experience. Did they offer a refund?
> 
> I feel a little guilty posting this in light of your news but my watch arrived a few minutes ago. It had all the original tags and was wrapped in plastic. It winds and operates smoothly. I have set the time and will keep an eye on it for the next few days before removing the plastic and tags and attempting to resize the bracelet.
> 
> ...


I received my 4 Hands from Joma on Thursday. It was complete, and appears brand new, although the plastic wrap seemed like it was tampered with. Crown action seems fine and so far it is keeping good time. I really like it.


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

Just received my second 4 hander. The first one was damaged and jomashop took care of it no questions asked. When they received my first one, they told me it would be 3-7 business days before I would hear anything. Two days later they said my replacement had shipped. I just got it tonight. I was frustrated with the return, but they made it right. Now I'm just happy to finally have it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

993RS said:


> I received my 4 Hands from Joma on Thursday. It was complete, and appears brand new, although the plastic wrap seemed like it was tampered with. Crown action seems fine and so far it is keeping good time. I really like it.


That's great news. I was lucky to have received a good one the first time. It's a very nice watch. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally received mine!! I tried fitting it myself but those screws were tough. Had a local jeweler do it for $10. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

The lume is really nice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> It's weird how the new version looks smaller than the old version, even though they have the same case, dial, bezel and lug-to-lug size. I really like the detail on the new version but it unfortunately is a bit harder to see in low light conditions for my slightly aging eyes. I can imagine how the old version may look a bit big on smaller wrists and the new version is probably a better choice.


Lugs seem visually identical. Would you happen to know if the bracelets are interchangeable? Considering getting the newer 4 hand, and got the old kontiki date...Thanks!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Would you happen to know if the bracelets are interchangeable?


I don't know for sure but the case design including the dual holes in the lugs for spring bars is the same for both watches. I think it pretty safe to assume the bracelets are interchangeable.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I don't know for sure but the case design including the dual holes in the lugs for spring bars is the same for both watches. I think it pretty safe to assume the bracelets are interchangeable.


Thanks. I got the old Kontiki date on strap, and thinking about getting the newer 4 hand on bracelet...so might be an added bonus to be able to use the bracelet on the old Kontiki date.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I would check for you but I have the new version 4 hand on bracelet all packed up as I am planning to return it tomorrow. The bracelets are stamped with numbers so perhaps someone else can check their bracelet on the new 4 hand and see what numbers are on those.

bracelet: 0217
end links: 0268


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I don't know for sure but the case design including the dual holes in the lugs for spring bars is the same for both watches. I think it pretty safe to assume the bracelets are interchangeable.


Yep they are interchangable








This bracelet is from my black orange kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

halaku said:


> Yep they are interchangable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Good to know.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

I was worried this watch was going to look small on me, but I am pleasantly surprised.

Office bathroom selfie lol


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

My new 4 hands is keeping excellent time, has excellent power reserve and looks great. I love the look and feel of the rubber strap but kind of wish I had moved quicker and gotten the bracelet version. May get a Yobookies BOR when Harold gets them back in stock. Any other suggestions for a good aftermarket bracelet?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Picked up a hirsch pure rubber strap, blue on blue!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

As promised, a Lake Michigan shot with the perfect summer / boating /swimming watch. Unfortunately, not my yacht in the background..


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> As promised, a Lake Michigan shot with the perfect summer / boating /swimming watch. Unfortunately, not my yacht in the background..


That's my yacht. Can you see me waving? :-!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

BrentYYC said:


> That's my yacht. Can you see me waving? :-!


Awesome, you must be the founder of the Jimmy John's sandwich restaurants...! Must be nice to own a $100 million yacht. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/28094182554


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Awesome, you must be the founder of the Jimmy John's sandwich restaurants...! Must be nice to own a $100 million yacht.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/28094182554


We call it James John's around the office.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Thought I'd try the new 4 Hands on a Shark Mesh I had lying around. What do you think?


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Remior said:


> New one in home...


Nice, how tall is that kontiki chronograph?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

993RS said:


> Thought I'd try the new 4 Hands on a Shark Mesh I had lying around. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 8967801
> View attachment 8967809


After seeing your photos I put my Kontiki chrono (same look) on mesh, same as yours. It's a great look, more casual than the Eterna bracelet. Thanks for your photos!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

993RS said:


> Thought I'd try the new 4 Hands on a Shark Mesh I had lying around. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 8967801
> View attachment 8967809


 After seeing your photos I put my Kontiki chrono (same look) on mesh. It's a great look, more casual than the Eterna bracelet. Thanks for your photos!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got this last night and at the prices these are going for, they're unbeatable bang for the buck.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> Just got this last night and at the prices these are going for, they're unbeatable bang for the buck.
> 
> View attachment 8973737


The Chrono is awfully attractive. Nice pickup!! Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I posted this in the Bargain thread but may as well post it here for you KonTiki fans as well.

The KonTiki Four Hands has been back at Jomashop for the last few days. They had it listed for $1,495 which wasn't a good deal. But it now dropped to $695. Add GOOGLE20 to bring it down to $675. Unfortunately not on the bracelet but still a very good deal for the Four Hands. And that leather strap looks very nice.

Joma's eBay listing still shows $1,495 and 5 available. Not sure if this is the quantity they have in total but jump on this if you want an old style Four Hands. I did. 

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch...1-41-1116.html


----------



## Puhrist (Feb 8, 2016)

Perfect Vintage look with shark mesh!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

So tempting. I really like the old dial. I'm very happy with the new version though. It's very well made and keeps great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Been lusting over the old 4 hands, but it appears I missed the boat.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

RE the Joma deal for the old style 4 hands, I tried to order one but they were all out. The new version is still on sale, tho.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

alexgand said:


> Nice, how tall is that kontiki chronograph?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tall. Too tall for my taste, but it really is a handsome dial. I returned the chronograph and kept the four hand.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Got this a week ago and it has really grown on me

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Simply put ..." Mesmerizing "









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received the Four Hands from Joma last week. The black leather strap is nice but I pput it on a light brown strap to lighten it up a little.

Very accurate like most other Four Hands. I bumped it on a door knob yesterday so already got a tiny nick on the bezel. :-| I can't even really see it but just knowing it's there.. ah well, there is always the first nick/scratch so I guess I got that out of the way already.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I put my white KonTiki Date on a blue alligator strap. Chr. Ward is clearing these out and a good deal at about $50. It really brings out the blue in the hands and dial markers when in brighter light. It is nicer than the brown alligator Eterna strap the watch came with, especially with the deployant clasp.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And here's my KonTiki on a $10 mesh.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> I put my white KonTiki Date on a blue alligator strap. Chr. Ward is clearing these out and a good deal at about $50. It really brings out the blue in the hands and dial markers when in brighter light. It is nicer than the brown alligator Eterna strap the watch came with, especially with the deployant clasp.


Lol, I did the exact same thing! Got to love CW sales.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

bjjkk said:


> Lol, I did the exact same thing! Got to love CW sales.


This is amazing! So did I! When I saw nordwulf's pic I thought that someone stole my watch but then I realized that he had mounted the strap the other way round (the buckle end down, rather than up). Otherwise that is the exact same watch-strap combo, and the alligator strap bought at the CW sale as well


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Some pics of my seiko ss bracelet on the kontiki 4 hands older version .
Since the kontiki date bracelet dosent fit on this one . 
I had to press down on the inside of the lug ends to get a tight fit .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki on a cork strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

A pair:


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I have the four hands on bracelet. If I had both I would be hard pressed to decide too.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## That Impression (Jan 14, 2015)

Went from Eterna rubber to Staib mesh.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New strap came in today from Bas and Lokes, 'Brooklyn' with light blue stitching. Quality is outstanding and love the handwritten thank you card from Bas.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Off the Iyonk distressed leather and onto an Ague Trading Co. nato.

KT2 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

KT by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Anyone know a good place to get OEM straps for these? 

The one for the kontiki I recently acquired reeks too bad of smoke, and I can't get the smell out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This would probably be a good place to start: Service centers. However, after what I've read from numerous others looking for an OEM KonTiki strap or bracelet, after finding out what they cost, you may very well want to live with the smell or look into an aftermarket option!



cfcfan81 said:


> Anyone know a good place to get OEM straps for these?
> 
> The one for the kontiki I recently acquired reeks too bad of smoke, and I can't get the smell out.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> This would probably be a good place to start: Service centers. However, after what I've read from numerous others looking for an OEM KonTiki strap or bracelet, after finding out what they cost, you may very well want to live with the smell or look into an aftermarket option!


Thanks, guess I will have to look at everyone's pics to see what I prefer.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Have I bought too many straps....?


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> Have I bought too many straps....?


There's no such thing as too many straps


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

tiki5698 said:


> Have I bought too many straps....?


You haven't bought enough.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Off the Iyonk distressed leather and onto an Ague Trading Co. nato.
> 
> KT2 by Hank Blanc, on


I don't care what anyone says. That's a classic WUS pic that goes into the Best Of.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Tiki and Henry...bravo on the photos!! The versatility of the KonTiki is amazing and it's really interesting to see how it caught interest when they dropped the price. I'm convinced it's not because it isn't worth the higher price but because the buzz brought attention to it.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I don't care what anyone says. That's a classic WUS pic that goes into the Best Of.


Thank you.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Long shot but does anyone have an extra half link from their Eterna bracelet that they'd be willing to sell? Or I might be willing to buy the entire bracelet if you don't want to part with just one link. Thanks!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

RTea said:


> Long shot but does anyone have an extra half link from their Eterna bracelet that they'd be willing to sell? Or I might be willing to buy the entire bracelet if you don't want to part with just one link. Thanks!


I do. If you want to PM me maybe we can work something out.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## That Impression (Jan 14, 2015)

Does anyone have a blue factory rubber strap that they would be willing to part with?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

windupp said:


> A pair:
> 
> View attachment 9144714


Amazing how the new 4 hands looks so much smaller but is exactly the same size.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

My aftermarket rubber strap from amazon showed up today .. A very decent fit . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

halaku said:


> My aftermarket rubber strap from amazon showed up today .. A very decent fit .


looks like the same strap that comes on Fewsome watches:


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

If anyone has a kontiki date bracelet they are willing to sell, let me know, please....


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Its not a bad strap for 12.99 came with a leather strap included too .. I would really like to find smoother one without the bulges though ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

That strap looks like silicone. Do you think it will tear?


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

Can someone confirm if the Eterna bracelet for the Kontiki Chrono is the same size (end link fitment) as the bracelet for the Date?

Thanks.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're referring to the automatic (7750) chrono, then I can confirm that the bracelet is NOT compatible with the 3 hand, automatic date KonTiki.



sprintamx said:


> Can someone confirm if the Eterna bracelet for the Kontiki Chrono is the same size (end link fitment) as the bracelet for the Date?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

The quartz chronograph and date (large triangles) use the same bracelet. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> If you're referring to the automatic (7750) chrono, then I can confirm that the bracelet is NOT compatible with the 3 hand, automatic date KonTiki.


Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> The quartz chronograph and date (large triangles) use the same bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

Was it ever confirmed that the Strapcode skx007 Super Oyster curved endlinks fit the large triangle Kontiki Date, at least relatively well?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

bjjkk said:


> That strap looks like silicone. Do you think it will tear?


Its silicone .. But for $12 i just wanted to see how it fits and feels .. I am gonna have it on there for a couple of weeks and will let you know .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

sprintamx said:


> Was it ever confirmed that the Strapcode skx007 Super Oyster curved endlinks fit the large triangle Kontiki Date, at least relatively well?


I only saw one post that said they fit. I don't have one to try but I can say that mako/Ray bracelets don't fit. I ended up finding an Eterna bracelet on the sales forum rather than a cheaper gamble with the strapcode. I'd still like to know the answer, though, for the beads of rice because I think that would be perfect. Hopefully somebody will chime in with the answer.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I only saw one post that said they fit. I don't have one to try but I can say that mako/Ray bracelets don't fit. I ended up finding an Eterna bracelet on the sales forum rather than a cheaper gamble with the strapcode. I'd still like to know the answer, though, for the beads of rice because I think that would be perfect. Hopefully somebody will chime in with the answer.
> 
> I'm currently using a Strapcode / Miltat Oyster with straight ends. It looks and works fine, but I'd like to try flush fitting curved ends. The search continues . . .


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the strapcode endmill i had mounted on my black and orange a while back heres the pics ... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

halaku said:


> I have the strapcode endmill i had mounted on my black and orange a while back heres the pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a good fit. Very nice. I have a straight end version of their Endmill and I really like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pics Halaku!

Do the Endmill end links always sit a bit "proud" of the lugs?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

sprintamx said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Halaku!
> 
> Do the Endmill end links always sit a bit "proud" of the lugs?


Yep .. They sit a bit higher .. So does the curved end beads of rice ... But its very nice fit and extremely comfortable to wear .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation!

Wonder if a dremel adjustment would look awful or good...either way I may be looking for a BoR bracelet soon

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My Kontiki has come full circle. From the blue bomber jacket to the cheap mesh &#8230; and now back on its alligator.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

I finally determined that my cigarette smoke saturated oem strap is probably sailcloth and leather.

Ordered a similar non-oem one. 

Does anyone else know if some of the large triangle dates came on black sailcloth?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> I finally determined that my cigarette smoke saturated oem strap is probably sailcloth and leather.
> 
> Ordered a similar non-oem one.
> 
> Does anyone else know if some of the large triangle dates came on black sailcloth?


Yes, here it is on the chrono and I know it it was offered on the Date model as well.


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

This is a great thread. If anyone is looking to sell one of their Kontiki's please message me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recently noticed there are two different dials on the white dial/blue indices. Mine has the thicker font as here:



















While others have a thinner font:


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah,I can confirm in the metal. My black has thicker font, white thinner. I'll post a side by side later if anyone cares

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

After seeing the photos above I'll admit I wondered a little as I pulled out the watches...is the 'thin font' one genuine? I'm NO expert but after going over both under bright light and a loupe I've noticed no differences other than the font on the triangles, most noticeable by 12's connecting to the sides of the triangle on my black one and not on the white. The back engravings are MAYBE a TINY bit different, maybe, but they are different serial numbers (even the leading digits) so I'm not sure whether they should be identical. A quartz Kontiki chrono I picked up in the recent sale (and has been sitting around waiting for me to decide if I'm keeping it) has a slightly different case # (it is a chrono) and a slightly different medallion on the back. It seems possible that might be an anti-counterfeit measure by Eterna. Haven't found high enough resolution photos of the back on the web to compare with others. The case #'s are identical of the white and black KonTiki's.

I found an active ebay listing for the white with the small #'s, not that that would say anything about authenticity except it appears that person has box/papers, too.

There is also a stock image around the 'net that might have the 'small numbers' that was used on several watch sites where the blue has the big #'s and white the small. The slight dome to the crystal really plays havoc with small changes in viewing angle but it really does look like the font on the white one I have is smaller than some of the other ones out there. Seems unlikely that someone would fake ONLY the white-dialed ones, doesn't it? I'm done worrying about this for the night, though, and I'll put the photos I mentioned below in case anyone else cares.

said stock image (2013 according to the place I found it):








from the ABTW 2009 press release:


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's mine on a Strapcode superjubilee. The end links do sit up a tiny bit high relative to the lugs, but I think it looks great and goes well with the Kontiki.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> After seeing the photos above I'll admit I wondered a little as I pulled out the watches...is the 'thin font' one genuine? I'm NO expert but after going over both under bright light and a loupe I've noticed no differences other than the font on the triangles, most noticeable by 12's connecting to the sides of the triangle on my black one and not on the white. The back engravings are MAYBE a TINY bit different, maybe, but they are different serial numbers (even the leading digits) so I'm not sure whether they should be identical. A quartz Kontiki chrono I picked up in the recent sale (and has been sitting around waiting for me to decide if I'm keeping it) has a slightly different case # (it is a chrono) and a slightly different medallion on the back. It seems possible that might be an anti-counterfeit measure by Eterna. Haven't found high enough resolution photos of the back on the web to compare with others. The case #'s are identical of the white and black KonTiki's.
> 
> I found an active ebay listing for the white with the small #'s, not that that would say anything about authenticity except it appears that person has box/papers, too.
> 
> There is also a stock image around the 'net that might have the 'small numbers' that was used on several watch sites where the blue has the big #'s and white the small. The slight dome to the crystal really plays havoc with small changes in viewing angle but it really does look like the font on the white one I have is smaller than some of the other ones out there. Seems unlikely that someone would fake ONLY the white-dialed ones, doesn't it? I'm done worrying about this for the night, though, and I'll put the photos I mentioned below in case anyone else cares.


I believe both thin and thick are genuine. Probably different manufacture lines or possibly different dial suppliers.

Note the lines around the triangles are also slightly thinner.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jboston said:


> View attachment 9339858
> 
> Here's mine on a Strapcode superjubilee. The end links do sit up a tiny bit high relative to the lugs, but I think it looks great and goes well with the Kontiki.


That bracelet looks great. It's a bit more casual than the Eterna one. I think I'd prefer it.


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Found one more shot in my files. Shows a little bit how the end links sit a bit proud of the lugs.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

On the Commander300 project nato today.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

The Commander nato looks great! I am really happy with a Lorica strap which is thick yet supple

uploading pictures


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

New initiate into the eterna fraternity. Definitely up there for sure with my favorite watches I've ever worn. Very happy with this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

miscellaneousmicron said:


> New initiate into the eterna fraternity. Definitely up there for sure with my favorite watches I've ever worn. Very happy with this watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the bracelet. What is it?


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

ledr said:


> I like the bracelet. What is it?


It's a Deep Blue bracelet I picked up second hand. It's a little bulky, but ultimately not bad, and I like the look.









I think I paid 50 bucks for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

The only unmounted 22 mm strap I have besides Seiko dive straps is shark mesh with end links (hurry up bradystraps).

Yea or nay?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


great photo!

That's the same strap combo/bracket I've been using except I'm using blue perlon instead of leather.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey... I got 2 of those..!


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

The white dial/blue indexes and hands/CW alligator combo is a good idea, isn't it?

photo share


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Liking the bracelet very much, though sizing it was a tedious chore


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Loving mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite right now.









Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Loving mine too!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

wschofield3 said:


> Loving mine too!
> 
> View attachment 9391690


This one's sweet, somewhere between my favorite watch and my grail--working that out. Still I'm loving it, an elegant tool on my wrist, hard to pull that off design-wise. An example of "elegant tool" it's 200m WR.

Great photo, btw. Have you figured out where the bronze-ish color on the 5 min. indices comes from, it's a visual treat that comes and goes.

Easily the best bracelet I've worn, smooth as silk on the wrist, clasp seamless with the links. I put Eterna fit and finish up with Omega. These guys, Eterna, know Kontiki is their bread and butter, and deliver accordingly; they don't short change the Kontiki's. Truly underrated watches.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

My new version 4-hander has been super accurate so far.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> This one's sweet, somewhere between my favorite watch and my grail--working that out. Still I'm loving it, an elegant tool on my wrist, hard to pull that off design-wise. An example of "elegant tool" it's 200m WR.
> 
> Great photo, btw. Have you figured out where the bronze-ish color on the 5 min. indices comes from, it's a visual treat that comes and goes.
> 
> Easily the best bracelet I've worn, smooth as silk on the wrist, clasp seamless with the links. I put Eterna fit and finish up with Omega. These guys, Eterna, know Kontiki is their bread and butter, and deliver accordingly; they don't short change the Kontiki's. Truly underrated watches.


Yes, these play with the big boys with only one complaint...the AR is, if existent at all, not so good. If it were better, I would love this even more than I do which is a great deal!

Yes, i like that it's close to an all around watch with 200m WR too! The bracelet was squeaky when I got it but I went at it with WD40 three or four times, washed it down, and now it's like butter. My friend even commented on how "silky" the bracelet felt. Super build quality to rival Ball and others that make excellent, solid bracelets.

The bronzish color on mine may come from the Hawthorne yellow in the kitchen where I snapped the pic.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

wschofield3 said:


> Yes, these play with the big boys with only one complaint...the AR is, if existent at all, not so good. If it were better, I would love this even more than I do which is a great deal!
> 
> Yes, i like that it's close to an all around watch with 200m WR too! The bracelet was squeaky when I got it but I went at it with WD40 three or four times, washed it down, and now it's like butter. My friend even commented on how "silky" the bracelet felt. Super build quality to rival Ball and others that make excellent, solid bracelets.
> 
> The bronzish color on mine may come from the Hawthorne yellow in the kitchen where I snapped the pic.


I totally agree. I really like this watch. I get the bronze color as well and don't have a yellow kitchen. Something in the way the markers are polished, I think. I have several watches but find myself wearing this one and a Tangaroa almost all of the time. Eterna is still making excellent watches after 150 years.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> The only unmounted 22 mm strap I have besides Seiko dive straps is shark mesh with end links (hurry up bradystraps).
> 
> Yea or nay?


I did the same, though with open links. I think it looks fine. If you can get it to snap into the upper hole instead of the lower one on the lug without rubbing I think it would look even better.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

It is NOT easy to catch the blue color of the hands and the markers in the photos:

upload picture
host images


EDIT: I haven't touched the photos; they come straight from my phone except for cutting into shape.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thought my fellow KonTiki geek-ies might appreciate this....after months of "research" (which really means nothing more than my examining of other KonTiki images on WUS and elsewhere) prior to me deciding to make this "claim", I think I can now say with relative confidence that I am the proud owner of perhaps a truly "one of a kind" KonTiki!

How's that, you ask? Well, due in part to what I can only assume was a machining error at the factory, the Eterna logo on my bracelet clasp is upside down!!! Yeah, yeah, I know....this isn't the same thing, nor does it add any value as say a double die mistake from the U.S. Mint; but I still find it to be pretty cool, nonetheless!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My clasp, as they probably should be:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thought my fellow KonTiki geek-ies might appreciate this....after months of "research" (which really means nothing more than my examining of other KonTiki images on WUS and elsewhere) prior to me deciding to make this "claim", I think I can now say with relative confidence that I am the proud owner of perhaps a truly "one of a kind" KonTiki!
> 
> How's that, you ask? Well, due in part to what I can only assume was a machining error at the factory, the Eterna logo on my bracelet clasp is upside down!!! Yeah, yeah, I know....this isn't the same thing, nor does it add any value as say a double die mistake from the U.S. Mint; but I still find it to be pretty cool, nonetheless!


Nice Gretsch kit (and Kontiki too)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

But I've never been one for coloring between the lines, LOL!



yankeexpress said:


> My clasp, as they probably should be:


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I usually keep it on the bracelet or leather, but trying something different today with a bright blue Nato.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ETERNA KonTiki Chrono for Saturday


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted a pic of my KonTiki 4 Hands. It's a favorite and has a dial I never get tired of looking at.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ETERNA KonTiki for Wednesday, 









"Walking the Earth, like Kain in Kung Foo"...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The time of the day, when the decision is made....this one, this one again for Thursday.

















_Have a good day all!_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

New strap for the Kontiki&#8230;


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Today, I put my Kontiki Date on a Yobokies Beads of Rice bracelet. Recently, I received the Beads of Rice bracelet from Harold (Yobokies) for $80 shipped. Had good dealings and communication with Harold.

The straight end lugs are designed for Seiko 2.5mm fat spring bars, but I had a hard time getting the end of the fat spring bars into the lug holes, so I kept the standard spring bars which result in a little play/ looseness but not too bad.

Question for those who have the Beads of Rice bracelet on their Kontikis: do you use the regular spring bars or the fat spring bars?

Well, here it is...I think the Beads of Rice bracelet gives it even more of a vintage vibe.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

You can get fat spring bars with regular tips on the bay. I recommend them. Also, sweet look!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> You can get fat spring bars with regular tips on the bay. I recommend them. Also, sweet look!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

I just got these spring bars. Are these what you had in mind?

10 x22mm x 2.5mmx0.8mm FAT SPRING BARS FOR DIVE WATCHES


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dart1214 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just got these spring bars. Are these what you had in mind?
> 
> 10 x22mm x 2.5mmx0.8mm FAT SPRING BARS FOR DIVE WATCHES


They appear flangeless, requiring drilled lugholes to remove.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I guess they aren't going to work.



Sean779 said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess they aren't going to work.


Seller should mention this and didn't. Worth getting the right ones, you won't miss the play/looseness in the BofR.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks.

Edit: Got these in 22mm

http://m.ebay.com/itm/20-Fat-Boy-2-...354517?varId=530431061063&txnId=1368193052013



Sean779 said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input. I guess they aren't going to work.
> ...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Got these in 22mm
> 
> 20 Fat Boy 2 5mm Watch Spring Bars Pins 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 23mm 24mm 26mm | eBay


The bars in the link you posted should work because they have a smaller tip than the standard Seiko Fat Boys. I have my 4 Hands on the Yobokies BOR and got "Fat" spring bars with smaller tips from Crown&Buckle. They work great so that's an option for you if the ones you ordered don't work out. Here's the link:

Fat Spring Bars - 22mm | Crown & Buckle


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Topspin917 said:


> The bars in the link you posted should work because they have a smaller tip than the standard Seiko Fat Boys. I have my 4 Hands on the Yobokies BOR and got "Fat" spring bars with smaller tips from Crown&Buckle. They work great so that's an option for you if the ones you ordered don't work out. Here's the link:
> 
> Fat Spring Bars - 22mm | Crown & Buckle


Thanks for the advice. I will get some of those if the ones that I ordered don't work out.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Found this article today and thought it was cool, Maud Fontenoy, back in 2005 became the first woman to row across the Pacific Ocean and she was wearing an Eterna 4 hands! The adventurous spirit lives on 









Maud Fontenoy reste fidèle à sa Kon Tiki 4 Hands


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Shades of Thor! What a great story to add to the legend.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> Has any watch been tied to an event--in this case Heyerdahl's voyage--as long as the Kontiki?


Perhaps not quite as long, but the obvious contenders are:

Rolex Explorer.










Omega Speedmaster.










IWC B-Uhr Flieger.


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Really lusting after the Kontiki four hands... Like everything I like in life, they seem to become hard to find...Being in Canada doesn't help. Everybody seems to tell me to look on jomashop or worldofwatches but they don't even have it on their website anymore. On ebay they go for about 2500 CAD. Which is a bit crazy. I will keep an eye out but i'm afraid that all the past 'deals' are over. Pretty sure they are being discontinued.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Jncky said:


> Really lusting after the Kontiki four hands... Like everything I like in life, they seem to become hard to find...Being in Canada doesn't help. Everybody seems to tell me to look on jomashop or worldofwatches but they don't even have it on their website anymore. On ebay they go for about 2500 CAD. Which is a bit crazy. I will keep an eye out but i'm afraid that all the past 'deals' are over. Pretty sure they are being discontinued.


I found one on eBay.. I've had a saved search with e-mail notifications running for about a year, after first learning of the Kontiki line from a friend who owned a vintage one.

Anyway on eBay you mostly see people flipping the watches they got on Jomashop with a little mark-up. But then finally found a 4 hander, the silver dial model that -after some serious contemplation- I decided I liked, also because most of my other watches have black/dark dials already. And I like the hands and overall design of the 4 hander, as there's just a little bit more going on on the dial.

Was a risk though as the pictures weren't super clear from a seller without too many past transactions. Anyway the price was fine, I won the auction as the only bidder and it's on the way. I'm hoping for the best.  It'll be my first Swiss watch, assuming it makes it over here alright.

(Purchased in Greece and still under warranty apparently, shipping from up-country Bulgaria to up-country Thailand.. I suppose that's a fitting journey for a Kontiki, LOL. It must be said though that I have better experiences with shipping from Eastern Europe and Russian than I do with shipping from the USA, and I've bought lots of stuff from those places.)


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, nice find! Hope it arrives without any problems 

I'm still looking... Searching for a black dial + bracelet. I will try to be patient and hope for the best . (like I said, i get the feeling that I started lusting after it at the wrong time :S)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jncky said:


> Wow, nice find! Hope it arrives without any problems
> 
> I'm still looking... Searching for a black dial + bracelet. I will try to be patient and hope for the best . (like I said, i get the feeling that I started lusting after it at the wrong time :S)


Which version are you looking for? The newer or older version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Which version are you looking for? The newer or older version?


The older version with four hands (or even the date only. Although I prefer the four hands) I just love those green triangle (white for the date version)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jncky said:


> The older version with four hands (or even the date only. Although I prefer the four hands) I just love those green triangle (white for the date version)


They're both beautiful but I think I also prefer the older version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Jncky said:


> Wow, nice find! Hope it arrives without any problems
> 
> I'm still looking... Searching for a black dial + bracelet. I will try to be patient and hope for the best . (like I said, i get the feeling that I started lusting after it at the wrong time :S)


Would keep checking eBay.. Here is a cream dial one (I think based on the brown colored strap) with a low starting bid.

Eterna KonTiki Eterna-Matic Four-Hands Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

My first Eterna, also first swiss timepiece, gourgeous watch. Definitely a keeper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Time for some KonTiki Date...


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Love this thread. Contemplating a Kontiki Date for my next purchase if I can decide which variation will be most versatile for me.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Can anyone confirm the lug-to-lug size? Based on some crude measuring and scaling on a computer screen, it looks to be about 50mm. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfish (Apr 24, 2016)

Jncky said:


> Wow, nice find! Hope it arrives without any problems
> 
> I'm still looking... Searching for a black dial + bracelet. I will try to be patient and hope for the best . (like I said, i get the feeling that I started lusting after it at the wrong time :S)


Just found this thread.. What a great watch... I find myself with bad timing as well... Are these watches not in production any more? Thanks for info

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)

I have the same model as Tradecraft's photo above (older model Kontiki Date) and my caliper measurement lug-to-lug surprised me at 45mm. I thought it was closer to 50 before this. Anyone have a measurement to compare? 

Thx


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Surfish said:


> Just found this thread.. What a great watch... I find myself with bad timing as well... Are these watches not in production any more? Thanks for info
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the Kontiki date is no longer made, though you can still find them on the sales forum. However prices seem to be going up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfish (Apr 24, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> Unfortunately the Kontiki date is no longer made, though you can still find them on the sales forum. However prices seem to be going up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for info!

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Capt8ball said:


> I have the same model as Tradecraft's photo above (older model Kontiki Date) and my caliper measurement lug-to-lug surprised me at 45mm. I thought it was closer to 50 before this. Anyone have a measurement to compare?
> 
> Thx


Wow that is surprising. If so that would alleviate any fears I had about purchasing one. Hopefully someone can confirm.

Thanks for the reply!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I just measured with digital calipers and the lug-to-lug of the 42mm KonTiki Date is 50mm.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm getting 48mm with a ruler measurement. The case is 42mm and the lugs are quite profound. Here are wrist shots of my Kontikis vs Speedmaster, if that helps:


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Hmm, maybe this Datejust II (41mm) gets the angle a bit better. The DJ II definitely wears smaller than the Kontiki date:


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

windupp said:


> I'm getting 48mm with a ruler measurement. The case is 42mm and the lugs are quite profound. Here are wrist shots of my Kontikis vs Speedmaster, if that helps:


 Mind if I ask what your wrist size is? Mine is 7.5", and my watches with 46mm lugs fit fine, but I'm nervous about 50mm.


nordwulf said:


> I just measured with digital calipers and the lug-to-lug of the 42mm KonTiki Date is 50mm.


Thank you! Hmm, that makes the decision a little more difficult then. Since I can't try one on I would have to hope 50mm isn't too big for my wrist.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I have 7.5" wrists and the KonTiki Date fits just fine. And the most comfortable bracelet I ever had on a watch.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

"Mind if I ask what your wrist size is? Mine is 7.5", and my watches with 46mm lugs fit fine, but I'm nervous about 50mm."

I'm a little under 7.5", but flat. The kontiki fits fine.


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

windupp said:


> "Mind if I ask what your wrist size is? Mine is 7.5", and my watches with 46mm lugs fit fine, but I'm nervous about 50mm."
> 
> I'm a little under 7.5", but flat. The kontiki fits fine.





nordwulf said:


> I have 7.5" wrists and the KonTiki Date fits just fine. And the most comfortable bracelet I ever had on a watch.


Thank you, gentlemen!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)

Capt8ball said:


> I have the same model as Tradecraft's photo above (older model Kontiki Date) and my caliper measurement lug-to-lug surprised me at 45mm. I thought it was closer to 50 before this. Anyone have a measurement to compare?
> 
> Thx


My apologies to the rest of the board - I carelessly measured my Kontiki 45mm spring bar to spring bar - not lug to lug. I concur on the 50mm measurement for lug to lug. For further reference, my wrist measures 7" and the Kontiki date wears well on either bracelet or strap.


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Capt8ball said:


> My apologies to the rest of the board - I carelessly measured my Kontiki 45mm spring bar to spring bar - not lug to lug. I concur on the 50mm measurement for lug to lug. For further reference, my wrist measures 7" and the Kontiki date wears well on either bracelet or strap.


All is forgiven! Thanks for your input!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy the screw pins for the KonTiki bracelet? I had one arrive missing the short end and I cross-threaded another. 
I contacted the authorized US service center in Dayton and they insist I send the whole watch in for them to determine what service is required. Morons. I clearly know more about KonTikis than them based on the last few years of correspondence.


----------



## jonnypneumatic (Sep 24, 2015)

I saw that. I can't believe they stopped making the kontiki date!! It's such a cool watch and I've got to think it's their best seller. Anyone know if Eterna is planning to re-read release it?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

There is a new version, it just has smaller triangles with minutes in them. I doubt they'll rerelease the large triangle one anytime soon. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the screw pins for the KonTiki bracelet? I had one arrive missing the short end and I cross-threaded another.
> I contacted the authorized US service center in Dayton and they insist I send the whole watch in for them to determine what service is required. Morons. I clearly know more about KonTikis than them based on the last few years of correspondence.


Did you have any luck finding the pins?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

Made a trade of a few watches and have a kontiki four hands in the mail....quite eager to try it on


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the screw pins for the KonTiki bracelet? I had one arrive missing the short end and I cross-threaded another.
> I contacted the authorized US service center in Dayton and they insist I send the whole watch in for them to determine what service is required. Morons. I clearly know more about KonTikis than them based on the last few years of correspondence.


Call them and insist. They should eventually agree to sell you the part, but it will take a few months. My Kontiki (purchased here) arrived missing a screw from the buckle on the strap. The buckle was secure but it bugged me, so I called the service center. First, they wanted me to return the watch for service. After I refused, I told them exactly what I needed and a few days later they sent an email with a quote. $30 for a screw similar (but NOT the same) as an eyeglass screw. I gave them my payment info and waited...and waited...and forgot about it. Then, I remembered and called them to cancel. The lady went to cancel and then called back and said the part had just arrived, so I took it (note, they didn't charge me until the part came in).

After all that, I sold the watch. Oh well...It's a great watch and I almost regret selling it, but at 42mm it was just a tad out of my comfort zone. I've replaced it with a couple of others in the 38-40mm range (not Kontikis, of course).


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

alexgand said:


> Did you have any luck finding the pins?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was given some leads, but work has been usually busy the last two weeks. I'll track them down this week, hopefully.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys I bought this Kontiki over size today but cant find any info on it. Here are sum pics. I know the model no 1595.41 but cant find any info on the Sultan.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

It is to this day me eternal regret that I never picked up one of the old Eterna KonTiki diver models with a red dial. They were offered nearly 20 years ago no...they had several different colors as I remember...orange, green....but I really liked the red.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

cfw said:


> Hi guys I bought this Kontiki over size today but cant find any info on it. Here are sum pics. I know the model no 1595.41 but cant find any info on the Sultan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Qaboos bin Said is the Sultan of Oman.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qaboos_bin_Said_al_Said?wprov=sfsi1


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

cfw said:


> Hi guys I bought this Kontiki over size today but cant find any info on it. Here are sum pics. I know the model no 1595.41 but cant find any info on the Sultan.
> 
> View attachment 10218338
> 
> ...


That is the crest of the sultanate of oman and is the royal seal and appears on the country flag without the crown.

Cool find!

Source: Me. The UAE/Oman border is literally 1 and a half hours from me right now in two directions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarter7 (Dec 28, 2015)

I tried a new Kontiki in the store the other day and was very impressed with it. What an interesting design and style. However, it was too large for me. Can anyone say when the Kontiki was last made in a size of 40mm or smaller diameter?


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally picked one up in trade and love it! Much different than the rest of the collection, but fun to wear...


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*I've owned both the original and the re-edition...*

and FAR prefer the re-edition.

KPB


----------



## jklee369 (Jun 30, 2014)

Not an owner but heard good things about this brand


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

I have my blk and orange listed if anyone is interested...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

cfw said:


> View attachment 10300186
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eterna has some interesting dials. Definitely on the acquire list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I put mine up for sale so some parting shots for your enjoyment. I miss it already!


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> I put mine up for sale so some parting shots for your enjoyment. I miss it already!


Is it for sale now or you sold it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

MarcWinNJ said:


> Is it for sale now or you sold it ?


It is still for sale. I posted in the for sale forum but for some reason it doesn't seem to show up when you search for Kontiki. Strange..

It is a fantastic watch but I really have to sell some of my watches. I was a tossup between my blue Kontiki Date and this one. I am still not sure if I am making the right choice.


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> It is still for sale. I posted in the for sale forum but for some reason it doesn't seem to show up when you search for Kontiki. Strange..
> 
> It is a fantastic watch but I really have to sell some of my watches. I was a tossup between my blue Kontiki Date and this one. I am still not sure if I am making the right choice.


Thanks. 42mm is a bit smaller than I wear. Good luck with the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> It is still for sale. I posted in the for sale forum but for some reason it doesn't seem to show up when you search for Kontiki. Strange..
> 
> It is a fantastic watch but I really have to sell some of my watches. I was a tossup between my blue Kontiki Date and this one. I am still not sure if I am making the right choice.


You are making the correct choice. Think the blue would sell faster at the same price as the black.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

MarcWinNJ said:


> Thanks. 42mm is a bit smaller than I wear. Hosed luck with the sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to troll the thread but I have the xxl for sale. Just to big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

I love the black dial. I took advantage of Christmas sales.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> You are making the correct choice. Think the blue would sell faster at the same price as the black.


I was under the same dilemma of choosing between which of my kontiki to let go .. and i choose the blue dial and held on to the black 4 hander 








Nevertheless you are right about the fact that the blue would sell faster ..it was sold within a few mins of listing ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The blue dial and the white dials are much harder to find. 

And your buyer got a fantastic deal.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Joining the party. I just picked one up from someone here on the forums.

Looking for strap alternative recommendations. Let's see your pictures!


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Lume shot


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Changing straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I sold this black Kontiki a while ago and sometimes miss it.


----------



## enzo1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Blue lizard


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Four Hands has been sold so now just one KonTiki left. Haven't worn this one for a while but still a favorite in the collection.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Feeling inspired after returning home from 10 days in New Orleans; so off with the bracelet and on with some good ole' fashioned, genuine USA alligator!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> The Four Hands has been sold so now just one KonTiki left. Haven't worn this one for a while but still a favorite in the collection.


Also sold my 4 hand and got just this left









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Until a week ago, I had never even seen any Eterna in real life. At the AD, who just starting carrying the brand, I was delighted to see the display case. This Kontiki is the first model that caught my eye and the first one I tried on my wrist:



I had seen a few photos on this forum before, and really liked the Kontiki. What got me with this model, though, is the turquoise accents and also the extra hand which makes the Pointer Date.

Ended up with the Heritage Military 1939, but have since been back looking at the Kontiki. So far, there is not really a Kontiki - vintage or new - that I have not liked. Just that this one has a black dial, which I am partial to, and I love the turquoise accents.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerAl (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a vintage Eterna Kontiki that my father purchased new and used to wear.

(Pardon my poor photos - I'm not used to taking pictures of a watch.)














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I looked up the serial number online, and found that it was manufactured in 1960. It appears to be completely original, including the 5-dot crown and original bracelet.

When I discovered the watch abandoned in a drawer, I wound it but it failed to run. My local watchmaker looked at the watch. He told me it needed parts he was unable to find.

It once again lay dormant until something spurred me to pull it out of the safe last evening. I wound the watch and to my surprise, it took off!

I am - gingerly! - wearing it on my wrist today and it is keeping good time. But when I pull out and push in the stem, the whole movement appears to shift in the case!

It is a beautiful timepiece and obviously has sentimental value.

Therefore, I'd love find a reputable repair shop which specializes in these watches and which is more likely to have the parts to return the watch to a state where I could wear it regularly with pride.

I welcome all recommendations.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Decided to change up the strap on my white/blue yesterday...Panatime Galaxy...A bit thicker, and a bit brighter than the bomber strap.

The brighter blue makes the indices pop a bit more (although not terribly apparent in these feeble indoor shots).

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll find one some day!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

RangerAl said:


> I have a vintage Eterna Kontiki that my father purchased new and used to wear.
> 
> (Pardon my poor photos - I'm not used to taking pictures of a watch.)
> 
> ...


What a great find!

I would recommend not wearing or winding the Eterna until it's been serviced. Think of it as driving a car that's been sitting in a barn for decades. It can cause more damage without the proper seals and lubricants.

You might reach out to the vintage watch forum or the watch making forum for suggested watch makers.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore mine proudly today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

withdrawn...


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone know where one can get the blue rubber strap for the Kon Tiki?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New bronze kontiki for Basel 2017!!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice! However (and color me ignorant here)...what is going on with that bezel???



tiki5698 said:


> New bronze kontiki for Basel 2017!!!
> 
> View attachment 10960250


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Only 300 being made. Such a pretty watch, and I'm not usually a fan of bronze. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice! However (and color me ignorant here)...what is going on with that bezel???


I know next to nothing about diving, but my first thought was something to do with staged decompression timing... maybe an actual Diver will be able to fill us in.

Either way, it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> I know next to nothing about diving, but my first thought was something to do with staged decompression timing... maybe an actual Diver will be able to fill us in.
> 
> Either way, it's a beautiful watch.


It's not a standard timing ring for sure. Given this is for the 70th anniversary, maybe those are particular years of note?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I found an article in Dutch and translated it. Below is what it said regarding the bezel:
"A unidirectional rotating bezel frames the dial with decompression meter. It provides divers with a handy backup because it indicates how long they can stay under water."


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Another nice bracelet option for the older kontiki 4 hands.. orient mako bracelet fits really well ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the screw pins for the KonTiki bracelet? I had one arrive missing the short end and I cross-threaded another.
> I contacted the authorized US service center in Dayton and they insist I send the whole watch in for them to determine what service is required. Morons. I clearly know more about KonTikis than them based on the last few years of correspondence.





alexgand said:


> Did you have any luck finding the pins?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ChiefWahoo said:


> I was given some leads, but work has been usually busy the last two weeks. I'll track them down this week, hopefully.


Well, in the "better late than never" category, I did just receive two pins and can now use both bracelets without swapping links. Fantastic service from CWJ Brands, the new US distributor of Eterna. (The delay was on my end - junk mail filter had eaten their reply back in January and I didn't reach out again until late March.)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I bought my Kontiki with the beautiful alligator strap:










I soon replaced it with the popular Blue Bomber Jacket leather:










Tried it for a short time on this cheap Amazon mesh:










And finally settled on this deBeer Sport Distressed leather:










Browsing Watchgecko recently, I came across this blue mesh bracelet and wondered how it might look with the Kontiki.










Opinions???


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

That DeBeer blue strap looks very nice. I have been looking for a strap for my blue dial KonTiki and that may be a good fit as well. Either that or a FLuco Record.

Is it comfortable with the padding?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Barry S said:


> I bought my Kontiki with the beautiful alligator strap:


I love that OEM gator strap. I had one with the gold markers. Loved it, but it was just a hair too big at 42mm. Great watch, though, and I regret selling it. The strap was a big plus for me.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Barry S said:


> I bought my Kontiki with the beautiful alligator strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm....I don't know if I'm feelin' it. But then again, I'm not a big fan of straight end links against a curved case to begin with. However, at least (from the images) the color match looks pretty close. If the cost of the blue mesh is reasonable, then why not....give 'er a go. I'm sure if you don't like it on the KonTiki, you can probably burnish off the blue PVD and have another brushed 22mm mesh to use on something else, LOL!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> That DeBeer blue strap looks very nice. I have been looking for a strap for my blue dial KonTiki and that may be a good fit as well. Either that or a FLuco Record.
> 
> Is it comfortable with the padding?


Thanks, I do find it quite comfortable. It's not too stiff and has a nice soft leather lining.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Great looking watch too bad aboutmthe company.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

On a original bracelet, great EDC watch


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

there was a nice gold on white one for sale the last few weeks but couldn't quite pull the trigger. Hoping to get one with a bit more color ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Color is what I crave as well. I tried to add the blue to my collection, but the seller wasn't looking for trades. Would have swapped my grey chrono for it. I'm sure I'd have regretted it later. LOL


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Color is what I crave as well. I tried to add the blue to my collection, but the seller wasn't looking for trades. Would have swapped my grey chrono for it. I'm sure I'd have regretted it later. LOL


I guess I'll be competing with you the next time a blue/white KonTiki comes available ... ?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone know what the state of Eterna is? Been trying to read up on the latest with them but its so hard to find any info on Eterna. I am hunting for either blue/white kontiki variation as well. I just picked up a soleure chrono moonphase with the valjoux 7751 and its incredible. Just seems like a combo of lack of marketing, and overpricing their products to the point that people that enjoy the brand wont buy them at retail prices because they are aware of discounts that can be had and the hit they will take on resale. I'm hooked after the one I just got so I hope they make it. It is hard to believe how little is posted about the brand even on WUS after getting my first Eterna.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Anyone know what the state of Eterna is? Been trying to read up on the latest with them but its so hard to find any info on Eterna. I am hunting for either blue/white kontiki variation as well. I just picked up a soleure chrono moonphase with the valjoux 7751 and its incredible. Just seems like a combo of lack of marketing, and overpricing their products to the point that people that enjoy the brand wont buy them at retail prices because they are aware of discounts that can be had and the hit they will take on resale. I'm hooked after the one I just got so I hope they make it. It is hard to believe how little is posted about the brand even on WUS after getting my first Eterna.


I'am also thinking about getting Soleure Moonphase Chrono as my second Eterna. Do you think I should pull the trigger ?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Stupe dupe.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

traczu said:


> I'am also thinking about getting Soleure Moonphase Chrono as my second Eterna. Do you think I should pull the trigger ?


Errrrrrrr, asking that question here is like walking into the dispensary and asking if you should buy some smoke today, lol!


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Errrrrrrr, asking that question here is like walking into the dispensary and asking if you should buy some smoke today, lol!


Yeah, you are probably right  This Eterna is one of many on the list what should I get next. There is a chance it will be The One


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

traczu said:


> Yeah, you are probably right  This Eterna one of many on the list what should I get next. There is a chance it will be The One


sorry to have hijacked the thread everyone, LOL... my original post did mention I'm wanting to pick up a kontiki though.

Traczu - I would say go for it if you want the soleure moonphase. Comparable watches using the valjoux 7751 are over 2 grand and I can't imagine they are nicer. The soleure has a nicely modified 7751 which I saw somewhere is the "top" model to start out with. For reference, an invicta with a base 7751 movement still costs north of $1000. At the current price, you normally wouldn't be in the range of this movement. I'll PM you the deal I got, it was cheaper than anywhere else right now and I had it in 2 days. I was interested in the kontiki before this watch, now the kontiki will likely be a must add down the road.







(Picture taken before I set the date)


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> sorry to have hijacked the thread everyone, LOL... my original post did mention I'm wanting to pick up a kontiki though.
> 
> Traczu - I would say go for it if you want the soleure moonphase. Comparable watches using the valjoux 7751 are over 2 grand and I can't imagine they are nicer. The soleure has a nicely modified 7751 which I saw somewhere is the "top" model to start out with. For reference, an invicta with a base 7751 movement still costs north of $1000. At the current price, you normally wouldn't be in the range of this movement. I'll PM you the deal I got, it was cheaper than anywhere else right now and I had it in 2 days. I was interested in the kontiki before this watch, now the kontiki will likely be a must add down the road.
> View attachment 12275490
> ...


Thanks. I' ll check PM than. The only thing that bothers me is monochromatic moon, but I guess I can live with that


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

traczu said:


> Thanks. I' ll check PM than. The only thing that bothers me is monochromatic moon, but I guess I can live with that


i am going to ask a watchmaker about that. It's a 7751 valjoux, I'm wondering if I can buy the moonphase subdial for a different 7751 and have them swapped out. I saw one on eBay for around $12, it just isn't one I'd be interested in trying to swap.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> i am going to ask a watchmaker about that. It's a 7751 valjoux, I'm wondering if I can buy the moonphase subdial for a different 7751 and have them swapped out. I saw one on eBay for around $12, it just isn't one I'd be interested in trying to swap.


Great idea. It can work very well.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wearing my Kontiki Date today


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Hey guys! Checking back into this thread after a year or so. Still loving my blue dial Kontiki Date. With that, I'm looking for a brown alligator or croc strap. Any suggestions? 

I'm assuming the OEM brown strap is too $$ and hard to get a hold of?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

stlwx21 said:


> Hey guys! Checking back into this thread after a year or so. Still loving my blue dial Kontiki Date. With that, I'm looking for a brown alligator or croc strap. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm assuming the OEM brown strap is too $$ and hard to get a hold of?


Not sure how hard it is to get the OEM but it would look awesome if you can find it. I love the double stitch and built to last.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't bother with the brown OEM alligator strap. It feels really cheap, almost like plastic. And the buckle is very thin metal with rough edges and feels even cheaper. Maybe worth paying $10 but that's it.

Instead get a Hirsch Duke for under $50. It's Alligator Embossed Leather and quality is awesome. I have a black one on another watch but thinking of getting a dark blue Duke for my blue Kontiki.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I recently purchased this Eterna Kontiki Chrono, which came on a rubber strap with croc inlay. I bought a Taurus mesh to use with a Seiko mod, and tried it on the Eterna. I think it pops! Now thinking of a nicer Staib, or even an Eterna mesh from a Super Kontiki if I can find one. I've been unsuccessful in locating a bracelet for this. Hint hint. Please PM if you want to part with one.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Eterna will happily sell you a KonTiki bracelet for about $700. LOL


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Eterna will happily sell you a KonTiki bracelet for about $700. LOL


Ha fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Don't see these everyday


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Don't see these everyday


 I picked up my new Eterna KonTiki Diver two weeks ago. How long have you had yours? Where did you get the strap as all I have is the stock rubber strap. I love the watch, it has an amazing build, but bracelets and straps are limited and difficult for this watch I have read.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

tallnthensome said:


> I picked up my new Eterna KonTiki Diver two weeks ago. How long have you had yours? Where did you get the strap as all I have is the stock rubber strap. I love the watch, it has an amazing build, but bracelets and straps are limited and difficult for this watch I have read.


I got it from Patrik at Clover Straps. Made of canvas only at about 3mm thick to fit into the lug thingies. I like the buckle, except it doesn't take much for the diver extension to release.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have two. A vintage and this one. And yes I am happy to say that it is on an Eterna blue rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## enzo1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

enzo1 said:


> Mine


So wished I grabbed one of these during the fire sales a year ago


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

traczu said:


>


The bracelet on that watch is better than many on watches 3 or 4 times the price. A solid piece of steel. I find it helps the balance of the feel on the wrist.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Recently got this blue Fluco strap and matches with the blue KonTiki quite nicely.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> The bracelet on that watch is better than many on watches 3 or 4 times the price. A solid piece of steel. I find it helps the balance of the feel on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I'm super impressed with the entire watch and I agree that the he bracelet is amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

jenyang said:


> The bracelet on that watch is better than many on watches 3 or 4 times the price. A solid piece of steel. I find it helps the balance of the feel on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I have to agree. It feels and wears great.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Soon to be KonTiki Date owner in a couple of days. A few quick questions:

1. I'm getting the cream dial/gold hands/indices, etc... version. Don't see a lot of those being shown--is that version harder to get, less popular, etc...?

2. The watch has as oversized "collectors box" with a 1 oz. silver commemorative coin--any one have any info. on that vs. the standard box? Limited edition, more $$$, etc...?

3. Which model is the true reissue of the original? I'm guessing the black face but with what color triangles?

Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

All of the images I have seen of the "original" version of the KonTiki have a black dial and cream colored triangles, with production starting in 1958, 11 years after the Heyerdahl expedition. It also appears that version had no date. The link below refers to it. However, the one you are getting is one of the most beautiful IMO.

http://www.wristchronology.com/eterna-holy-grail-watch-lovers/









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

jenyang said:


> All of the images I have seen of the "original" version of the KonTiki have a black dial and cream colored triangles, with production starting in 1958, 11 years after the Heyerdahl expedition. It also appears that version had no date. The link below refers to it. However, the one you are getting is one of the most beautiful IMO.
> 
> http://www.wristchronology.com/eterna-holy-grail-watch-lovers/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, very interesting read. Do you have the model, or reference, number of the reissue that matches the original? I've seen a black face with orange triangles, cream?, white? Not sure what I'm looking at as the same watch can look different depending on lighting, the photographer/photography equipment, etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Mudmasterman said:


> Thanks for the link, very interesting read. Do you have the model, or reference, number of the reissue that matches the original? I've seen a black face with orange triangles, cream?, white? Not sure what I'm looking at as the same watch can look different depending on lighting, the photographer/photography equipment, etc...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This link to an old thread contains another link to a site with old serial numbers for eterna watches. You might also contact Eterna directly. I've had a pretty good response on occasion. Peter at the eternafanatic.com site might also be worth a try.
https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/1212394

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Just in... Still not clear on the oversized box, coin, etc... as I haven't seen anyone else with that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Mudmasterman said:


> Just in... Still not clear on the oversized box, coin, etc... as I haven't seen anyone else with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen that box either but it looks like it might be an older version. Looks awesome. The leather strap is the same OEM one that came with mine.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Really enjoying my KonTiki


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone have a side-by-side shot of a Date and a 42mm Four Hands? I'm trying to determine if the 3-6-9-12 triangles are larger on the Date than on the Four Hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks like the Four Hands XXL/44mm mirrors the Date dial (except for the date) whereas the Four Hands 42mm has a minute track and perhaps smaller 3-6-9-12 triangles (older version, not new, where they're obviously quite a bit smaller if not tiny)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It’s a good, ole’ fashioned thread revival, lol! Originally bought this Martu leather for an Alpnach chrono, but thought I’d try it on the KonTiki. Not an exact color match, but I think it looks pretty decent nonetheless.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

The watch community owes much to Eterna.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Been wearing mine today as well.








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

(not my pics)

Back in the 90s I had the Kontiki 1958. I really liked the watch. It's considered tiny by today's standards at 36mm. It wore similar to the Rolex 6694 I had. That was 34mm. That means the Kontiki 1958 wore a bit small. It was a watch that saw frequent wearing in my rotation.

I wouldn't mind having it again, except the prices that they fetch on the used market are higher than I'd like. Especially considering I think I paid under $400 back then. (of course I paid a lot less for a bunch of watches back in those days)

I'm not as enamored with the current version of the Kontiki though. It's too big for my tastes. Plus I prefer the bracelet I had on the 1958.


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

Here is mine... I've always loved the kontiki story, so when I got into watches I made it a point to find one of these. I am glad I actually did, as I have not seen one since.
I reached out to Eterna and got the following information. 
Calibre 1424
Reference 130 T
Year of production 1960
Original sales price CHF 290.-


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

The one that got away, I really regret not buying one


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

mharris660 said:


> The one that got away, I really regret not buying one


I regret not getting a white dial blue hands.

I ordered one from BlueFly when the craze was going on...but they never had any to actually sell. Had I known that I would have gone with another dealer.

I honestly think that would have REALLY slowed down my watch buying since I consider it a "GADA" style.

I keep looking at the sales forum a well as watchrecon for a decent priced one...but alas none to be found.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Stupid question: what is GADA style?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Stupid question: what is GADA style?


Go anywhere do anything

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> On distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com


Fixed the pic links above


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

After lusting over these pics in this thread for the better part of 3-4 months, I've finally been able to acquire an Eterna KonTiki Date Four Hands (old model, large triangles) on OEM bracelet. Now, I am absolutely convinced that I want to own the Kontiki Date now or the Kontiki Date Chrono at the right price - fit and finish is amazing caseback is so cool and the watch overall punches way above it's weight. The bracelet is probably the highest quality I've ever owned, I have no idea what some reviewers are talking about when they say it has "sharp edges" (2 major downsides: no micro-adjustment and very tough to size). I have a 6.25 inch wrist and the Kontiki wears very well, better than my SARX 033 which has similar dimensions (and is also quite a comfortable watch).

I'll post pics when I get a chance, I was inspired by some of the pics in this thread and also picked up a Yobokies BoR bracelet to pair with the watch. To anyone else considering this watch as a "blind" purchase without handling it beforehand - go for it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*KonTiki Fest*


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: KonTiki Fest*

Sorry, not impressed. I always wanted the COSC Ti Diver.

... just kidding  .... impressive collection.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

In House


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

38mm polished bronze Ladies KonTiki....I want one of these for me:










Interesting contrast


----------



## horgo99 (Jun 11, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > On distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com
> ...


Just wanted to say- they look all look brilliant but I really dig the white face blue strap combo and the bronze brown leather rocks too!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I have scoured this thread (and many others) and the dark webs for any potential sellers having a Kontiki Date bracelet or OEM rubber strap to no avail so I have decided to be a Guinea pig and try a Crafter Blue (seiko skx) in navy blue for my KD white dial with blue indices. I love this watch but it has been a torrid affair as I just cant seem to find a strap combo I can be happy with - leather single pass zulus were ok but I really want something rubber so I can enjoy this piece around the water. I also have issues with straight edge straps on this watch as it's more sporty and too large to pull off the vintage vibe IMO. I suspect the fitment will be closer than the strapcode super oysters I've seen mounted but my OCD runs deep so if it doesn't look right, I'll ship it back. Strap shows up next week so I'll post picks when it comes in and we can all see the verdict. My Kontiki currently mounted to a Bradystrap and though a good strap, I really want something that conforms to those lugs.....fingers crossed.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hooliganjrs said:


> I have scoured this thread (and many others) and the dark webs for any potential sellers having a Kontiki Date bracelet or OEM rubber strap to no avail so I have decided to be a Guinea pig and try a Crafter Blue (seiko skx) in navy blue for my KD white dial with blue indices. I love this watch but it has been a torrid affair as I just cant seem to find a strap combo I can be happy with - leather single pass zulus were ok but I really want something rubber so I can enjoy this piece around the water. I also have issues with straight edge straps on this watch as it's more sporty and too large to pull off the vintage vibe IMO. I suspect the fitment will be closer than the strapcode super oysters I've seen mounted but my OCD runs deep so if it doesn't look right, I'll ship it back. Strap shows up next week so I'll post picks when it comes in and we can all see the verdict. My Kontiki currently mounted to a Bradystrap and though a good strap, I really want something that conforms to those lugs.....fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Howdy! Curious as to how your made out with that Crafter Blue strap? While I'm one of the fortunate ones who managed to score my Kontiki on a bracelet, I must admit it's a bit heavy and warm to wear in the summer (the absence of micro-adjustments doesn't help, either). Anyhoo, with my newly acquired affinity for NATO straps, I today received this Clockwork Synergy "premium" in navy blue with brushed hardware from their July 4th sale. Feels great, looks pretty spankin' good, priced right and I won't be afraid to get it wet!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Howdy! Curious as to how your made out with that Crafter Blue strap? While I'm one of the fortunate ones who managed to score my Kontiki on a bracelet, I must admit it's a bit heavy and warm to wear in the summer (the absence of micro-adjustments doesn't help, either). Anyhoo, with my newly acquired affinity for NATO straps, I today received this Clockwork Synergy "premium" in navy blue with brushed hardware from their July 4th sale. Feels great, looks pretty spankin' good, priced right and I won't be afraid to get it wet!


Good ole' USPS tracking has my Crafter Blue due for tomorrow delivery - but I see it has been received at my local post office already so maybe this afternoon (fingers crossed!). I'll be sure to post some pics and hopefully the fitment will look right (yet another fingers crossed).


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Have had this for over two years now. Still enjoy it very much. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> Good ole' USPS tracking has my Crafter Blue due for tomorrow delivery - but I see it has been received at my local post office already so maybe this afternoon (fingers crossed!). I'll be sure to post some pics and hopefully the fitment will look right (yet another fingers crossed).


Well - the Crafter Blue strap arrived on Saturday and to my disappointment, the fitment was not even close (the curvature/circumference of the case against the strap was the only part that matches - but if you pull the strap down to get the springbars to hit the lug holes - it pulls the strap away from the case - no bueno) which surprised me a bit since the Strapcode super-oyster end-links seem to fit fairly well from the pics I've seen; I figured this would be a walk in the park. I probably won't return the strap as I took a gamble, and I can always use it on my SKX009 instead. The strap itself is actually very nice and would have made a great water sports strap option if the fitment was close. However, for all those interested - if you're looking for a suitable replacement to the Eterna OEM bracelet or rubber, you'd better off looking elsewhere. Back to the drawing board for me I guess - sigh.


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Love the watch, but with about 17 cm or 6 3/4" roundish wrists, I think 42 mm diameter and 51 mm L2L might be too big. Especially, as I prefer the white/blue dial, and white tends to wear even bigger than dark colors.

Any of you with small wrists who have the white dial versions? Also, does it wear larger with bracelet or bands? I find that bracelets sometimes wrap the wrist at a more harmonious angle on my small wrists.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah the Kontikis! You lucky folk!! I’ve been looking for them from quite sometime but haven’t been able to find them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dannyking said:


> Ah the Kontikis! You lucky folk!! I've been looking for them from quite sometime but haven't been able to find them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume you REALLY mean you haven't been able to find them new, or at a price you want to pay, lol : - ) ...because various versions are on eBay all the time!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

nuru said:


> Love the watch, but with about 17 cm or 6 3/4" roundish wrists, I think 42 mm diameter and 51 mm L2L might be too big. Especially, as I prefer the white/blue dial, and white tends to wear even bigger than dark colors.
> 
> Any of you with small wrists who have the white dial versions? Also, does it wear larger with bracelet or bands? I find that bracelets sometimes wrap the wrist at a more harmonious angle on my small wrists.


We're both in the same boat. 51mm will never be comfortable with an under 7" wrist.

I love the look of the eternal Kon Tiki, would purchase one in an instant if it was a 38mm & 46mm overall length. Oh well, can't have them all.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the Kontiki 3-hands and the chronograph and both watches wear very comfortable on my 17,5cm (flat) wrist.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Switching it up a little bit. My 4 Hands on OD canvas.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swapped out the stock bracelet for this Rios strap. I'm really liking it. Although I love the stock bracelet, I wish it had micro adjustments. I also have come to prefer tapering straps and bracelets... too bad there's no taper on the stock bracelet. Oh well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Did you use the SKX end links?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Herman65 said:


> Did you use the SKX end links?


???
Quoting the original post would help


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone know where I can source a set of hands for an eterna kontiki date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

RobMc said:


> Anyone know where I can source a set of hands for an eterna kontiki date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be tricky? Honestly I might try some calls to Eterna or hit up feebay and you might get lucky searching Eterna 'parts' or something similar? On a flip, I finally gave up on finding a suitable OEM bracelet as a saw my Kontiki Date model on an OEM bracelet and it just looked all sorts of wrong to me (I confess it looks amazing on the darker Kontiki Date models, especially the black/orange). Anyways, I finally settled on a shark skin from Kain. Good luck with your search and I'll keep my eyes peeled.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

hooliganjrs said:


> That might be tricky? Honestly I might try some calls to Eterna or hit up feebay and you might get lucky searching Eterna 'parts' or something similar? On a flip, I finally gave up on finding a suitable OEM bracelet as a saw my Kontiki Date model on an OEM bracelet and it just looked all sorts of wrong to me (I confess it looks amazing on the darker Kontiki Date models, especially the black/orange). Anyways, I finally settled on a shark skin from Kain. Good luck with your search and I'll keep my eyes peeled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the white dial version best. Great strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

In early 2017, I finally acquired one of my grail watches, the Eterna KonTiki Date white dial with blue accents. Mine came on the OEM rubber strap, not the Eterna bracelet which would have been preferred. The OEM bracelet is just about impossible to find and even if you do, can be rather expensive depending upon condition. The Eterna rubber strap is excellent quality but not my thing. So, I immediately swapped it for a blue leather strap with white accents and that's where it has stayed.

Recently, I purchased a Seiko SARB017 "Alpinist", same issues in finding a bracelet as the KonTiki but read a post by *Yankeexpress *where he had found an inexpensive 3rd party bracelet on ebay that worked (though it did require some "persuasion").

Hmmm&#8230; That got me to thinking about the KonTiki so I started going thru my watch collection and spare bracelets hoping to find one that would work with the KonTiki. After a dozen or so unsuccessful combinations, tried a spare bracelet from a Seiko SARY055/SRP527 and, "BAM", it fit!!! The solid end pieces are close to a perfect fit with the curvature of the case and spring bar tips snapped into lug holes easily. The bracelet / end pieces are secure on the watch with minimal play. The only negative is that the top surfaces of the end pieces do not perfectly match the contours of the KonTiki lug tips. Other than that, I think it looks pretty good.

The Seiko bracelet does have a couple of negatives though. (1) The original clasp only has two micro adjustment holes so getting a perfect fit can be hit or miss. It is attached by spring bars so that can be replaced. (2) The center portion of the link is high polish and a real scratch magnet. Still, I greatly prefer the KonTiki on this bracelet over the rubber or leather straps.

For those interested, the case number on my SARY055 is 4R36-03H0. After a little research, there are two versions of the bracelet: (1) M0VJ111J0 pictured here has the polished center link; and (b) M0VJ113J0 which is all brushed. The bracelets are used on other case numbers 4R38-00W0 and 4R38-00S0; and other models SSC255, SRP527, SRP529, SRP531, SRP534, SRPB69, SRPB71, SSA247, SSA249, SSA252, SSA257, SARY051, SARY053, SSA355 and SSA357. Found a couple bracelets offered on ebay around $100-120. Note: the bracelet uses pins and collars on the sizing links.

Hope this thread will motivate other KonTiki owners to check compatibility with other bracelets and post up any matches they find.

Here are the requisite pics:

On the blue leather strap









And the Seiko bracelet


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

@ MacInFL, 
I think the PCL bracelet looks great on your Kontiki. Well done! And thanks for providing all the information too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Can anyone with the black dial variant (ref 1220.41.43.1183) tell me if the dial is a matte black or a gloss black? TIA!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

yellowbear said:


> Can anyone with the black dial variant (ref 1220.41.43.1183) tell me if the dial is a matte black or a gloss black? TIA!


I just happen to be wearing mine atm. The dial is definitely not gloss black, but I wouldn't call it a matte black either. It's more of a satin black. Between your two options it's more a matte finish than gloss if that helps.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Just wanted to bring this thread up! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Just wanted to bring this thread up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I'll help! That blue dial is one of the nicest in what I consider the best version, based on the 1958 original issue.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

jenyang said:


> Ok I'll help! That blue dial is one of the nicest in what I consider the best version, based on the 1958 original issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love this model, in every color combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RobMc said:


> Just wanted to bring this thread up!


Good idea.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Good idea.


Love it! I'd love to find a white dial variant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed! Great idea!! Been wearing mine a lot lately. One of my favorites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Close-up of the beautiful dial details of the white/gold version.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore mine yesterday... and am wearing again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Wore mine yesterday... and am wearing again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure can't blame you. It's a great GADA if you ask me.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> Sure can't blame you. It's a great GADA if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think this watch compares nicely to the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra, Rolex Explorer I and some Grand Seiko models. Movement probably isn't as good, but it wouldn't take much for Eterna to up its game and compete more with those players.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks great! I'd be curious to hear what sort of accuracy you have in each of your KonTikis?



RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Miller Time II said:


> Looks great! I'd be curious to hear what sort of accuracy you have in each of your KonTikis?


Mine runs pretty typical to most of my other SW200 (& 2824, for that matter) powered watches, approx. +5 to 7 seconds/day.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Mine runs pretty typical to most of my other SW200 (& 2824, for that matter) powered watches, approx. +5 to 7 seconds/day.


Same for my blue dial Kontiki. I haven't observed the white dial enough to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound, should arrive in a few days


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if a micro adjustable clasp is available for the Kontiki? Mine could benefit from a little fine adjustment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Does anyone know if a micro adjustable clasp is available for the Kontiki? Mine could benefit from a little fine adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, negative. Half links help though. 
Nice watch, btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

RobMc said:


> As far as I know, negative. Half links help though.
> Nice watch, btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply... and the compliment. I've tried the half link and unfortunately it is either too loose or too tight. Not quite enough adjustment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Miller Time II said:


> Looks great! I'd be curious to hear what sort of accuracy you have in each of your KonTikis?


I got mine serviced last week. I'm not sure it needed it but I usually do when I get a pre-owned watch. As of this morning it's running -2 sec. For a $250 movement, you just can't beat that!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

While contemplating the steep prices of the new blue Seiko Alpinist with a lowly 6r15 movement on watchrecon, noticed this white/black Kontiki for much less money and a much better movement. It arrived in mint condition with the OEM bracelet in the nice box along with an extra strap in addition to this cordura:


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> While contemplating the steep prices of the new blue Seiko Alpinist with a lowly 6r15 movement on watchrecon, noticed this white/black Kontiki for much less money and a much better movement. It arrived in mint condition with the OEM bracelet in the nice box along with an extra strap in addition to this cordura:


You made the right choice. It's a classic in any color.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> While contemplating the steep prices of the new blue Seiko Alpinist with a lowly 6r15 movement on watchrecon, noticed this white/black Kontiki for much less money and a much better movement. It arrived in mint condition with the OEM bracelet in the nice box along with an extra strap in addition to this cordura:


Congrats! I've always been admirer of the white dial Kontikis.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> While contemplating the steep prices of the new blue Seiko Alpinist with a lowly 6r15 movement on watchrecon, noticed this white/black Kontiki for much less money and a much better movement. It arrived in mint condition with the OEM bracelet in the nice box along with an extra strap in addition to this cordura:


Love it! I love these white white dials!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jenyang said:


> You made the right choice. It's a classic in any color.





Mr.Jones82 said:


> Congrats! I've always been admirer of the white dial Kontikis.





RobMc said:


> Love it! I love these white white dials!


Thanks guys, it has been a pleasure to wear it these couple of days:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Seeing all these new Kontikis inspired me to wear mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> While contemplating the steep prices of the new blue Seiko Alpinist with a lowly 6r15 movement on watchrecon, noticed this white/black Kontiki for much less money and a much better movement. It arrived in mint condition with the OEM bracelet in the nice box along with an extra strap in addition to this cordura:





JonS1967 said:


> Seeing all these new Kontikis inspired me to wear mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been awhile since I logged in but found my way back to this thread. Great find *YE*!!! And *Jons1967* post jolted me out of the doldrums....the SARB033 came off the wrist and on went the KonTiki. It's not an "everyday" watch but when I put it on, I always take a long moment to let its unique design sink in. What a special piece.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Been awhile since I logged in but found my way back to this thread. Great find *YE*!!! And *Jons1967* post jolted me out of the doldrums....the SARB033 came off the wrist and on went the KonTiki. It's not an "everyday" watch but when I put it on, I always take a long moment to let its unique design sink in. What a special piece.


Beautiful version of this awesome model! Glad to see you back and to see that beautiful Kontiki on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

After 3 Dates now it is time for 4h


----------



## Chaos_meme (Mar 16, 2019)

These are really attractive.

How is the magnetic resistance? I’m thinking about an Aqua Terra in the future and the more recent ones are supposedly very resistant. Name recognition and movement aside, these seem to compete quite well against the AT. Maybe even better dimensions as the Multiple AT I’ve tried on are either too large or too small (at first sight of course)

i could get over it not being a top recognized brand like brand O. The dial on these looks like it would signal WIS like the bat signal. I feel that at least in the USA, anyone choosing a kontiki is aware of the market.


----------



## greasy8 (Dec 14, 2016)

RobMc said:


>


I want this exact model / colorway so badly! I can't find it anywhere though, not new or used. Any suggestions about how I might go about finding it? I've got Watchpatrol and ebay alerts set up, but they never fire...


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

greasy8 said:


> I want this exact model / colorway so badly! I can't find it anywhere though, not new or used. Any suggestions about how I might go about finding it? I've got Watchpatrol and ebay alerts set up, but they never fire...


Watch these for sale forums religiously. This one popped up in the FS forum and I pounced on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Sunset with KonTiki


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

fargelios said:


> Sunset with KonTiki
> 
> View attachment 14074653
> 
> ...


Love it! I love the embossed Raroia atoll in the center of these dials!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is my kontiki diver


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Fresh in, from Antwerp. NOS Limited Edition in Rose Gold. I love the Kontiki dials, but they always wear a bit too big for my 7" wrist. This model is 40mm, and only 10.2mm thick and 200m WR. A definite keeper!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

mumblypeg said:


> Fresh in, from Antwerp. NOS Limited Edition in Rose Gold. I love the Kontiki dials, but they always wear a bit too big for my 7" wrist. This model is 40mm, and only 10.2mm thick and 200m WR. A definite keeper!
> 
> View attachment 14088773
> View attachment 14088775
> ...


Very interesting version compared to the 42mm. Seems to have an in house movement, quite a bit thinner, no embossed Raroia atoll, and the date window sits near the bezel instead of on the minute markers at the edge of the inner perimeter. Not sure I prefer all of the differences compared with the 42 but a beautiful watch nevertheless.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

jenyang said:


> Very interesting version compared to the 42mm. Seems to have an in house movement, quite a bit thinner, no embossed Raroia atoll, and the date window sits near the bezel instead of on the minute markers at the edge of the inner perimeter. Not sure I prefer all of the differences compared with the 42 but a beautiful watch nevertheless.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It has an in house modified 3010. And does have the embossed Raroia atoll, just needs the right light


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

mkeric1 said:


> here is my kontiki diver
> View attachment 14086951
> 
> View attachment 14086955


That's the way a lumed dial should work. I had one of the Citizen lumed dial divers, but they also lumed the hands and markers. Sort of defeated the purpose and you just wound up seeing slight variations of lume.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

mumblypeg said:


> Thanks. It has an in house modified 3010. And does have the embossed Raroia atoll, just needs the right light
> 
> View attachment 14089199


That's gorgeous! I love the fact that it's 40mm. I had the 42mm original version and wound up selling it. Wish I still had it.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> Thanks. It has an in house modified 3010. And does have the embossed Raroia atoll, just needs the right light
> 
> View attachment 14089199
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

mumblypeg said:


> mumblypeg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. It has an in house modified 3010. And does have the embossed Raroia atoll, just needs the right light
> ...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have my 4 Hands back on mesh for a while. KonTiki's seem to look good on any strap or bracelet!


----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Vintage and neo-vintage KonTikis: 37mm KonTiki 20 and 45mm Super KonTiki 1973 re-issue.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

mumblypeg said:


> Thanks. It has an in house modified 3010. And does have the embossed Raroia atoll, just needs the right light
> 
> View attachment 14089199


That looks awesome, is the case solid or plated rose gold?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

The case and buckle are both 18k rose gold (not plated). Price scare ya off a bit? 



bjjkk said:


> That looks awesome, is the case solid or plated rose gold?


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I am at a place with my watches where I am appreciating the ones I have for a while. However, sometimes a new strap can bring out a new appreciation of an old favorite. Kontiki on new quality alligator strap.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

jenyang said:


> I am at a place with my watches where I am appreciating the ones I have for a while. However, sometimes a new strap can bring out a new appreciation of an old favorite. Kontiki on new quality alligator strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap fits the watch perfectly, well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## staple (Mar 1, 2019)

Mid bike commute with the newest addition to my collection 









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Great collection. It's a shame the bronze is to large for my wrist, or else I'd be all over it. Enjoy them in the very best of health.


yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

Any one has experience with Royal Kontiki GMT? want to buy one but would like to know how the Eterna movement is.


----------



## OnlyNow (Oct 20, 2019)

tycdavd said:


> Any one has experience with Royal Kontiki GMT? want to buy one but would like to know how the Eterna movement is.


I own the Royal KonTiki GMT Caliber 3945A. I'm in love with it and have been wearing it at least 3 days per week for past several months.

Here's my review thus far:


Feels "built like a tank", nice weight to it.
Has a strong presence while at the same time discreet and not showy. Ideal in business and casual.
Manual winding has a very pleasant ticking sound and feel, and it's subtle, but I can note when it's done winding as it makes a slight little tick and lets you keep winding, but that tick will repeat.
date window flips rather than transitions and is very matter of fact and confident about it.
I got the steel version, originally I had bought the gold version and I had noticed slight discoloration, and wouldn't recommend the gold version.
It came with the rubber strap, it's very high quality and has even a sweet pleasant smell to it. I plan to buy the custom metal bracelet Eterna makes just for the steel version.
It has lume, but not very bright... it's enough to read it at night in bed.
In quality it feels more like a $10K+ type of watch to me so far. Every detail.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My Spidey Senses tell me this thread will start getting pretty active again in the coming weeks&#55358;&#56784;...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> My Spidey Senses tell me this thread will start getting pretty active again in the coming weeks��...


Anything to do with the Ashford sale?
I put 3 KonTiki models in the shopping cart yesterday ... each under $800 with the coupon ... but I decided to respect my self-imposed buying freeze ... 
I went back this morning with fresh temptation, and thankfully all three are already out of stock ...
I will surely regret this some day ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Anything to do with the Ashford sale?
> I put 3 KonTiki models in the shopping cart yesterday ... each under $800 with the coupon ... but I decided to respect my self-imposed buying freeze ...
> I went back this morning with fresh temptation, and thankfully all three are already out of stock ...
> I will surely regret this some day ...


Oh boy, this sale isn't going to be good for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

INCOMING!!! I've been lusting after this beautiful flyback column wheel chronograph since it was released. At 60% off I couldn't pass it up... but I also got another 10% off!! Wow! I struggled to choose between the black and blue versions but went with the black thinking it would be more versatile. Hope I made the right choice! Maybe time to thin the herd a bit with this bad boy on the way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> My Spidey Senses tell me this thread will start getting pretty active again in the coming weeks��...


Bingo!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Bingo!


Wow! Nice work!! Does the new clasp have micro adjustments? It looks like it in your photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Inspired to wear this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> INCOMING!!! I've been lusting after this beautiful flyback column wheel chronograph since it was released. At 60% off I couldn't pass it up... but I also got another 10% off!! Wow! I struggled to choose between the black and blue versions but went with the black thinking it would be more versatile. Hope I made the right choice! Maybe time to thin the herd a bit with this bad boy on the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





yankeexpress said:


> Bingo!


Yep, those are the ones I had in the cart! Nicely snagged guys! 
I think I mentioned regret earlier ... it's coming on strong now.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Yep, those are the ones I had in the cart! Nicely snagged guys!
> I think I mentioned regret earlier ... it's coming on strong now.


Looks like the black dial chronograph is gone now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Nice work!! Does the new clasp have micro adjustments? It looks like it in your photos.


Yes, in the manner of the glidelock clasps.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, in the manner of the glidelock clasps.


That's a major improvement and the only thing my Kontiki is lacking. I wonder if the clasp is available separately. I'd love to swap mine out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Bingo!


Very sharp indeed. Interesting that Eterna decided to go with polished center links unlike previous versions of the Kontiki bracelet.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Looks like the black dial chronograph is gone now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank god ... my cursor has hovered over the Ashford bookmark a few times today, but I am holding it together ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Bingo!


Well played, sir! Which one you likin' better? I was torn between them both on Friday at 15% off, but snoozed too long and the black went OOS. However, by waiting, until Saturday morning, I was able to snag the white dial at 20% off. I imagine with the holiday, it won't ship until tomorrow, which means I'll hopefully have it by the weekend or early next week. Really stoked now after seeing your pix...and that clasp looks the balls!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Thank god ... my cursor has hovered over the Ashford bookmark a few times today, but I am holding it together ...


You're a stronger man than me. I'm actually considering selling off a few pieces to help fund the purchase as well as to help make some room in my watch box. Might let my Hamilton Intramatic LE Chronograph and Pan Europ Chronograph go. Perhaps a few Russian chronographs with 3133 movements. We'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

What is a lug to lug and lug width on the kontiki divers? Is it 50mm and 22mm? 
Can someone share a wristshot on their 7inch wrist please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

The black (?) orange dial is a bit tasty isn't it?
I've always had half an eye on the Kon Tiki, but this has definitely got my attention.
Congrats


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

OnlyNow said:


> tycdavd said:
> 
> 
> > Any one has experience with Royal Kontiki GMT? want to buy one but would like to know how the Eterna movement is.
> ...


Thanks for the review! Ordered a silver dial on strap. On its way. Fingered crossed. Already started thinking of getting the bracelet from Eterna. Assume it is expensive.


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

Vioviv said:


> JonS1967 said:
> 
> 
> > INCOMING!!! I've been lusting after this beautiful flyback column wheel chronograph since it was released. At 60% off I couldn't pass it up... but I also got another 10% off!! Wow! I struggled to choose between the black and blue versions but went with the black thinking it would be more versatile. Hope I made the right choice! Maybe time to thin the herd a bit with this bad boy on the way.
> ...


I also added the white dial diver to the cart and removed it! Now it is gone...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been enjoying this beauty while waiting for my new watch. I think Eterna is the most underrated and under appreciated brand on the market. I'm amazed at how much they struggle given how amazing most of their line is. I sure hope they can return to their former glory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well played, sir! Which one you likin' better? I was torn between them both on Friday at 15% off, but snoozed too long and the black went OOS. However, by waiting, until Saturday morning, I was able to snag the white dial at 20% off. I imagine with the holiday, it won't ship until tomorrow, which means I'll hopefully have it by the weekend or early next week. Really stoked now after seeing your pix...and that clasp looks the balls!


Better? Like choosing which child one favors. Have taken to wearing both for the time being, something I enjoy and have no problem doing.

The Clasp is friggin' awesome! Can't believe how good the quality is at these prices....and while these prices are certainly low, I have an inkling they may go even lower as the holiday season approaches, shades of 2015 when the Kontiki prices shocked us on the day before Black Friday (Thanksgiving Day in the US) when, while watching football at a relatives house, I remembered I had my iPad with me, went online and snagged my original Kontiki new under $500 and just missed out getting the bracelet version at that price, as other faster clickers scored them.

Stay tuned.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Been enjoying this beauty while waiting for my new watch. I think Eterna is the most underrated and under appreciated brand on the market. I'm amazed at how much they struggle given how amazing most of their line is. I sure hope they can return to their former glory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat....errrrr, raft, lol, while at meetings on the 32nd floor


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm in the same boat....errrrr, raft, lol, while at meetings on the 32nd floor


Raft...nice! Lol! Love your white dial version. What do you have on order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

First time on bracelet for my original Kontiki


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> First time on bracelet for my original Kontiki


It's just for the wristshot or you will keep the bracelet on for a while?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Raft...nice! Lol! Love your white dial version. What do you have on order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. White lume dial diver inbound.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks. White lume dial diver inbound.


Cool! I'm looking forward to seeing some pics after it arrives. Mine isn't due to arrive until Tuesday of next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Let me try one more time, anybody has calipers to measure lug to lug on the diver please? Also any 7 inch wrist shots? Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw a YouTube out there, its in Czech I think, but anyway, the guy puts the specs up and it looks like he states its 52mm. Its about 6:20 into the video.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

jmarkpatton said:


> I saw a YouTube out there, its in Czech I think, but anyway, the guy puts the specs up and it looks like he states its 52mm. Its about 6:20 into the video.


Thanks! 
Yeah looks like 52 and 21 lug width. That sucks for me. Gorgeous watch though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

3 divers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lvt said:


> It's just for the wristshot or you will keep the bracelet on for a while?


Gonna keep it on for awhile. Really like it.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Gonna keep it on for awhile. Really like it.


Very courageous decision, try not to scratch it then


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> 3 divers


what, no blue?


----------



## oskarduke (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello guys, can you give me your opinion about this model, there is here someone who owns this watch and have real photos on the wrist? Thanks









Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Uhhhhh a Royal Kontiki, I think this model is completely in house, with Eterna movement.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone have a blue rubber strap for the Kontiki date that they’d part with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

So this beauty just arrived! It's one serious piece of steel! I'm surprised that I haven't seen one on the forum yet. My first impressions are very favorable. I wound it fully and set the date. Now for the painful part... waiting to test the power reserve to make sure everything is ok before wearing it.

The Milanese bracelet is really nice! I also have a WatchGecko Tropic strap I picked up specifically for this watch. Gotta have all the bases covered. Right?

I'm super happy to finally have this watch in my possession after lusting after it for several years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GreatScott said:


> what, no blue?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The new bronze LE have the inhouse movement


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> The new bronze LE have the inhouse movement


I love this watch, best bronze in production by far.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Kissing cousins!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore two Kontikis today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A few more shots. I would have preferred a 42 mm case, but like my Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono (sane size), it wears smaller than its size suggests due to the compact lugs. It's a serious hunk of steel, but it's actually pretty comfortable. The Milanese bracelet is beautifully made and has infinite micro adjustments. I think it might be even more comfortable on rubber so I'll be trying that at some point. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks good, enjoy it


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

By far the highest quality Kontiki ever made. The late 90's Super Kontiki 300m COSC was a watch that hit so high at the time and was as expensive at the time as the omega seamaster and equal to it in every way.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I've had this watch 3 years already....time flys.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to WatchGecko Tropic. It definitely shed some weight and is more comfortable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> 3 divers


What is the length on the stainless models from tip of the lug to tip of the other lug. I searched everywhere and cannot find it, so frustrating.

Thanks.


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

The Royal Kontiki GMT finally arrived today! A very solid watch. Sporty but still elegant. The rubber strap is very soft.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

tycdavd said:


> The Royal Kontiki GMT finally arrived today! A very solid watch. Sporty but still elegant. The rubber strap is very soft.


Beautiful watch. Congrats.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GreatScott said:


> What is the length on the stainless models from tip of the lug to tip of the other lug. I searched everywhere and cannot find it, so frustrating.
> 
> Thanks.


They are 51mm


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been interested in this model Super Kontiki for sometime, but unfortunately it sold out before I decided to pick it up. (Photo from internet)








Since I already own the Milanese bracelet (that came with my Super Kontiki Chronograph), I figured the NATO on this watch would be ok since I could use the Milanese (or another shark mesh bracelet I own) or put it on a Tropic strap if I wanted. I didn't mind the additional bit of color on the second hand and around the bezel so I ordered this version. (Photo from internet)








So my final sale item, the Super Kontiki Diver, arrived today. I wound her up, tried her on and took a few pics and then I realized the hands also have the orange accent (I was hoping for white). Now I'm conflicted and am uncertain if I like it. Hmmmm... what to do now. Should I keep it or return it?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> I've been interested in this model Super Kontiki for sometime, but unfortunately it sold out before I decided to pick it up. (Photo from internet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the hands lumed?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Are the hands lumed?


Not as much as the indices, but yes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just discovered that it is a Limited Edition. Only 100 of this specific model were made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Keep it, looks nice, lume on hands could be stronger but no big deal


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

xherion said:


> Keep it, looks nice, lume on hands could be stronger but no big deal


It's definitely growing on me and being an LE is pretty cool. I think I was a little shocked when I opened the box since I was expecting the white hands. I realized that I already have plenty of black dial watches with white hands and indices so the orange gives me some variety. And it's the perfect watch for Halloween on the OEM NATO  Plus, I have this Russian diver with orange and I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

So I decided to keep this beauty. Put it on shark mesh. I really like it on the mesh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A two Kontiki day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Put original Milanese bracelet back on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The latest (and hopefully last for a while, for my wallet's sake!) to land on the atoll. Swapped out the leather for a Watch Gecko Shaldon bracelet (pretty much a Super Engineer II). Heavy, man!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> The latest (and hopefully last for a while, for my wallet's sake!) to land on the atoll. Swapped out the leather for a Watch Gecko Shaldon bracelet (pretty much a Super Engineer II). Heavy, man!


Nice! I looked at that version too, but ended up with this one instead. I'm actually wearing it now but took the photo Saturday. I put mine on shark mesh. I like your Sheldon bracelet. Looks very sharp!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Kinda diggin' it on the jubilee....for now, anyways


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Switched to WatchGecko Tropic. It definitely shed some weight and is more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch looks great on the tropic strap
It's a perfect pairing


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

I saw one like this for sale here, did some searching and found a new one. I really like it, but I don't think I'm going to hold on to it. I like everything about it, but for some reason I don't reach for it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> The watch looks great on the tropic strap
> It's a perfect pairing


Thanks! I really like the Milanese bracelet too so it's nice to have options 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone know where I can source a blue rubber Kontiki strap, with deployant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure I posted this one. My only Eterna.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

At first I was a little disappointed with the orange hands (was expecting white as was advertised), but I'm really liking the orange now. It's also a limited edition of 100 pieces... whatever that's worth 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Latest pairing (and yes, I know it's a little late for Halloween!)... on a Barton Ellite. Me likey!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Latest pairing (and yes, I know it's a little late for Halloween!)... on a Barton Ellite. Me likey!


Looks sharp! It's still Fall so the color palette is perfect? Is your Super Kontiki a limited edition model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Also sporting fall colors 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Looks sharp! It's still Fall so the color palette is perfect? Is your Super Kontiki a limited edition model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and negative on the limited edition (not to my knowledge, anyways).


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trying it on WatchGecko Tropic. Looks great to me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My latest acquisition (and hopefully last for a while).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

My first eterna as was not that impressed with the over all feel of it a regretful purchase , thought eterna was not for me but had the opportunity then to buy this










Well I'm smitten big time the feel , the quality , and style wow eterna really hit the mark in 1973 and this remake is sensational, eterna are on my radar now big time these heavily built and very utilitarian for any use

Very very impressed just need to be careful in your purchase as all eterna are not the same but wow when they hit the mark they hit bulls eye well done eterna in producing something you can really wear every day all day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jonbe67 said:


> My first eterna as was not that impressed with the over all feel of it a regretful purchase , thought eterna was not for me but had the opportunity then to buy this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I love my Super KonTiki. Actually, all 3 of them.

I now have 6 Eternas and they are all beautifully made. I can see where some of their entry level pieces may not impress, but all mine are really nice. Here's my Eterna collection in the order I purchased them.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

Got my Super Kontilki GMT for two months. The top of the bezel is polished as other parts are matt. Nicely finished and blingy.


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

I've got a bit of a love hate thing going on with this watch. I love it when I'm wearing it but I'll go months not giving it a second thought.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Haven't been wearing this one much lately but it remains a favorite.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> I've had this watch 3 years already....time flys.


I think these are a great option in the popular adventure watch/GADA-segment, it's strange that they never seemed to really take off.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

JimSclavunos said:


> I think these are a great option in the popular adventure watch/GADA-segment, it's strange that they never seemed to really take off.


I agree. There are so many beautiful KonTiki versions. I have four different versions and I love all of them. There are really nice models in both the KonTiki and Super KonTiki lines. I'm not sure why they aren't more popular. I'm wearing this one right now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm wearing my four hand tonight (old pic... didn't really have an opportunity to take a pic tonight). Might wear it to work tomorrow, we'll see. Cheers, Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Does anyone have any knowledge about this kontiki? I really like the look of it but know next to nothing about older Eterna's.

I guess my biggest question is if it looks legit?

Thanks in advance









listing: https://www.chrono24.com/eterna/ete...ta-smeralda-yachting-club-1856--id7284121.htm


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Used to sport Kontiki GMT Worldtimer that I thought had one of the nicest lume.
Just a tad too big for my taste.

My wife still loves her Kontiki Royal Quartz tough.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very cool. What does the small Apple button at 7 o'clock do?


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry. Both the camera and I were more interested in the doctor fish below me, than the watch which is one of my two quartz KonTiki grab and goes.

P1161021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

The watch and I also these, amongst other things.

P1160993 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1162193 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1160426 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1160920 copy copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1162142 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Hirsch Mariner


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

On an inexpensive, yet near perfect match, Fossil silicone strap.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Evening switch.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore both of these today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Does anyone know if the new eterna bracelets with the adjustable clasps are available for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

RobMc said:


> Does anyone know if the new eterna bracelets with the adjustable clasps are available for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you can. Try reaching out to your AD. They should be able to order one for you. I recently inquired about ordering a deployant clasp and was told I could with the Croc strap.

I recently ordered this Super KonTiki from Gary at Arizona Fine Time (I have no affiliation with them) and was very pleased with the service. You may want to inquire with Gary. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Winding up my Eterna week with my favourite Eterna; the ref. 244 three hand auto KonTiki. It is truly an adventure watch for me. It has swam with sharks and rays, it has dived wrecks, it has hiked mountain paths and trekked through tropical rain forests and boreal woodlands. It was on a small fishing boat when I encountered a 13 foot American Alligator. It has stayed out past 3:00 am in minus 40 weather to get that perfect shot of the crescent moon. It has been to countless rock and roll shows that involved too much dancing, too much noise and too much liquor and a long stumble home later. If only it were 40 mm instead of 42...

P2071323 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Winding up my Eterna week with my favourite Eterna; the ref. 244 three hand auto KonTiki. It is truly an adventure watch for me. It has swam with sharks and rays, it has dived wrecks, it has hiked mountain paths and trekked through tropical rain forests and boreal woodlands. It was on a small fishing boat when I encountered a 13 foot American Alligator. It has stayed out past 3:00 am in minus 40 weather to get that perfect shot of the crescent moon. It has been to countless rock and roll shows that involved too much dancing, too much noise and too much liquor and a long stumble home later. If only it were 40 mm instead of 42...
> 
> P2071323 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Cool story, bro....but actually meant with the utmost sincerity and (seriously) no snark whatsoever....just a cool story!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

My kontiki's

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeta (May 25, 2014)

Nice... got me hooked up with one as well 🙂


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

RobMc said:


> Does anyone know if the new eterna bracelets with the adjustable clasps are available for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been looking for one also, no luck. If I remember right Eterna quoted me over $700 for the old Kontiki bracelet. The new bracelet would be in the same ball park if not more. Considering I picked up the new blue dial on rubber for $600 (made Ashford an offer they accepted) it be better just to buy a black or white dial next time they come on sale.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Leeta said:


> Nice... got me hooked up with one as well ?


I'm loving my Super KonTiki. Yours looks great! How do you like it?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today. Loving this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Kontiki Adventure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Winding up my Eterna week with my favourite Eterna; the ref. 244 three hand auto KonTiki. It is truly an adventure watch for me. It has swam with sharks and rays, it has dived wrecks, it has hiked mountain paths and trekked through tropical rain forests and boreal woodlands. It was on a small fishing boat when I encountered a 13 foot American Alligator. It has stayed out past 3:00 am in minus 40 weather to get that perfect shot of the crescent moon. It has been to countless rock and roll shows that involved too much dancing, too much noise and too much liquor and a long stumble home later. If only it were 40 mm instead of 42...
> 
> P2071323 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Wow. Looks to be in pretty good shape after all that. Mine hasn't even been through a thick fog.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

jenyang said:


> Wow. Looks to be in pretty good shape after all that. Mine hasn't even been through a thick fog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has more than a few scuffs, but it has proven surprisingly durable. I also light it to flatter the watch when I shoot a picture of it. I usually wear it on a custom distressed leather or whenI am diving I put it on the bracelet from the quartzTiki or a nato. That's saved the strap.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing this today. Gotta love my new home office... my front porch! For some reason I don't have any cell service in my home office so I am forced to make calls from my front porch. LOL



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Mine since 16 days: Eterna Matic 1856 KonTiki Professional Diver Chronometer from 1994


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

New shoes for this KonTiki 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


I've always loved this one. I'd prob have one by now if it was 40mm instead of 42mm.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> I've always loved this one. I'd prob have one by now if it was 40mm instead of 42mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have one & love it but with that silver dial and thin bezel I would be lying if I didn't admit that a mm or two smaller would _probably_ be even better than it is for me.

Not a big deal though and I threw it on this morning and took some new pics:


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

catlike said:


> I have one & love it but with that silver dial and thin bezel I would be lying if I didn't admit that a mm or two smaller would _probably_ be even better than it is for me.
> 
> Not a big deal though and I threw it on this morning and took some new pics:
> 
> ...


That would be the one for me. White dial is gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

catlike said:


> I have one & love it but with that silver dial and thin bezel I would be lying if I didn't admit that a mm or two smaller would _probably_ be even better than it is for me.
> 
> Not a big deal though and I threw it on this morning and took some new pics:
> 
> ...


Excellent photos!

Note there are two different dials....the font size of the numbers in the indices vary! Both versions are legit. It would be interesting to know the reason for the variety.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Excellent photos!
> 
> Note there are two different dials....the font size of the numbers in the indices vary! Both versions are legit. It would be interesting to know the reason for the variety.


Wow! Great pickup - so there is.

I also now wonder what the reason for that was?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

KonTiki Lady Diver (wife's)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)

yankeexpress said:


> Excellent photos!
> 
> Note there are two different dials....the font size of the numbers in the indices vary! Both versions are legit. It would be interesting to know the reason for the variety.


I had both versions at same time and I think that thin digits Kontiki Date was manufactured at the end of production. I received it (and couple more Dates) in blue box and "thick" versions in wooden. 
I think that Eterna probably changed dial supplier near end of production or just changed production method.








I also noticed other differences. "Thin" has got: 
- a little bit deeper atoll (or it was optical illusion with exact comparison), 
- brighter dial, 
- 3d effect triangles (on "thick" version only top surface of triangles is painted). 
For me thick digits and triangles are better corresponding with thick straight indices so I kept "thick" one.

I have also "thin" white dial with gold indices and there is interesting thing. Straight indices are yellow gold but hands, triangles and digits are rose gold. 
Normally it's unnoticable and doesn't bother me.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

A couple of throwbacks to the 90's (or maybe early 2000's)


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

If I were a watch I'd be my Eterna Kon Tiki........


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

M.Mikey said:


> I had both versions at same time and I think that thin digits Kontiki Date was manufactured at the end of production. I received it (and couple more Dates) in blue box and "thick" versions in wooden.
> I think that Eterna probably changed dial supplier near end of production or just changed production method.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I do believe the gold on the version I have is yellow all around. Made me look, though.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)

I just noticed that my previous photo is corupted so again









@mumblypeg - grail 



jenyang said:


> Interesting. I do believe the gold on the version I have is yellow all around. Made me look, though.


I'm not sure about hands.
From my experience many of thick digits KonTiki hands are rose gold  
e.g. photos from WUS sales corner from Feb 3rd, 2017, topic no 4009338: NIB! Eterna KonTiki Men's Watch Model 1220.41.67.1183

At 3 and 4 photo there are rose gold hands I think. 

















At 7 photo there is different watch (different patern on strap) and definietly hands are yellow gold.









Sorry if photos are not loading, WUS doesn't allow me to post photos and urls due to new account


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

This is my first Eterna, and I have to say the Kontiki has become a favorite.


----------



## SDor (Mar 7, 2019)

VaEagle said:


> This is my first Eterna, and I have to say the Kontiki has become a favorite.
> 
> View attachment 15076435


Wow. That's a beautiful watch.

One question: do you find it hard to read? It doesn't seem like there is much contrast between the hands and the face. There was a time when I didn't care if I liked the watch, but now it frustrates me when I can't read a watch "at a glance".

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Its no problem to read. That first picture I posted is one that captures the dial from the darkest angle. Here's another shot straight on. The dial is less dark and less vibrant from this angle, but also perfectly fine to read the time. I like the way it looks like a different color or hue from different angles.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I love divers, charcoal gray dials, and also have a thing for light blue dials or accents. So I jumped at the chance to buy this one when I saw it.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

M.Mikey said:


> I just noticed that my previous photo is corupted so again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do see those differences in the hands color. I looked at mine again and it's definitely all yellow all around. I don't know why Eterna would do that, as the disparity is pretty obvious. It would bother me.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

If I could only wear one watch this would most likely be it.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> If I could only wear one watch this would most likely be it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice if I do say so myself. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> If I could only wear one watch this would most likely be it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing mine today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Enjoying a quiet moment with this one.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## StingF18 (Jan 14, 2020)

jenyang said:


> Enjoying a quiet moment with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting watch. I may have to look into them.


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

Eterna KonTiki Date series are really stunning watches. Do not understand why Eterna does not bright it back with in-house movement


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening switch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

JonS1967 said:


> Evening switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought this one yesterday, and just to confirm, the bezel insert is aluminum right?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sotelodon said:


> I just bought this one yesterday, and just to confirm, the bezel insert is aluminum right?


Yes, it's aluminum. I bought mine on a bit of a whim on a Black Friday special and I love it! It's very comfortable and the finishing is great; typical from Eterna. It has actually become a favorite and is definitely a keeper. Post your impressions when yours arrives if you get a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sold my Kontiki 20 a few years back and have been regretting it ever since. So when this pop up for trade I threw everything I had in for a trade and luckily the guy went for it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been wearing this a lot lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

My latest KonTiki acquisition courtesy of forum member Cheddar. This makes my fourth so I guess, at least for me, one can never have too many KonTikis.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

M.Mikey said:


> I just noticed that my previous photo is corupted so agai
> 
> At 7 photo there is different watch (different patern on strap) and definietly hands are yellow gold.
> 
> ...


Photo 7 is my photo. This guy used it without my permission. It's not the first time that has happened with that photo. I can tell you that however you imagine those hands to be yellow gold it is at best a trick of the light. I can assure you that my Eterna has both rose gold hands and markers.

PC051781 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Photo 7 is my photo. This guy used it without my permission. It's not the first time that has happened with that photo. I can tell you that however you imagine those hands to be yellow gold it is at best a trick of the light. I can assure you that my Eterna has both rose gold hands and markers.
> 
> by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


That is a sweet dial!!. Love it.
Is this an active model still sold?


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

iddaka said:


> That is a sweet dial!!. Love it.
> Is this an active model still sold?


It is not. It is from the mid to late 2000s.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Photo 7 is my photo. This guy used it without my permission. It's not the first time that has happened with that photo. I can tell you that however you imagine those hands to be yellow gold it is at best a trick of the light. I can assure you that my Eterna has both rose gold hands and markers.
> 
> PC051781 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Hi Henry, always enjoyed your photos and your Rado knowledge. I had that same Eterna and sold it. I regret it as it was gorgeous. I loved the strap, the dial, the whole enchilada.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

rfortson said:


> Hi Henry, always enjoyed your photos and your Rado knowledge. I had that same Eterna and sold it. I regret it as it was gorgeous. I loved the strap, the dial, the whole enchilada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Nice to see you! The KonTiki is one that will stay with me, not only because it's such a great watch, but I have a lot of history and memories with this watch. I have had countless adventures with it and hope to have many more, though now I dive with one of several Quartz KonTiki chronograph.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Henry Krinkle said:


> It is not. It is from the mid to late 2000s.


Can you share the reference# of it please?


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

iddaka said:


> Can you share the reference# of it please?


11122041671183

I think if you look up 1220. 41 you will find the numerous variations


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Henry Krinkle said:


> 11122041671183
> I think if you look up 1220. 41 you will find the numerous variations


Will check that, thanks!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Only had this one for a couple of weeks, but it has fast become a favourite!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Finally joined the club!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Finally joined the club!
> 
> View attachment 15434718


This is my favorite watch, also one of the best books I've read. The graphic lines in the centre of the dial show the topographic silhouette of the Polynesian Raroia Atoll, where the KonTiki expedition successfully ended.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

BobMartian said:


> This is my favorite watch, also one of the best books I've read. The graphic lines in the centre of the dial show the topographic silhouette of the Polynesian Raroia Atoll, where the KonTiki expedition successfully ended.


An iconic design. That strap reminds me of the one on the Crostopher Ward Rapide.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

BobMartian said:


> This is my favorite watch, also one of the best books I've read. The graphic lines in the centre of the dial show the topographic silhouette of the Polynesian Raroia Atoll, where the KonTiki expedition successfully ended.


That book looks great I'll need to try finding it somewhere. In the meantime I went on a Tetris adventure with the kontiki today


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought this new 5 years ago and it's still my favorite KonTiki!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Out in the sun with the four hands.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## adamikael (Apr 27, 2016)

I had a 36mm kontiki automatic "gilt" that was amazing. Just wish the bracelet fit. It was super accurate.



nordwulf said:


> There are a few threads about different versions of KonTiki watches so perhaps a good idea to start a new thread for all KonTiki models.
> 
> With the recent KonTiki sales from WoW / TheWatchery announced in the "Heads Up - I saw a bargain" thread, as well as Black Friday sales from last year, I am sure there are many new owners that want to show off their new aquisitions. And existing owners wanting to share any KonTiki model pictures and information, strap and bracelet discussions, previous / current / new models and so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Got a ridiculous deal on this last year on Black Friday. It's become a favorite.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Got a ridiculous deal on this last year on Black Friday. It's become a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The overall design and orange accents on this watch are outstanding. I really like the arrow-tipped seconds hand.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Got a ridiculous deal on this last year on Black Friday. It's become a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, especially the bracelet. Haven't seen a mesh quite like that.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> I like it, especially the bracelet. Haven't seen a mesh quite like that.


Thank you! I wore again today... I really love this watch. It's very comfortable on the mesh. It's is an aftermarket mesh bracelet I got on Amazon years ago. I can't even remember who made it. LOL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Bought the book!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Sure makes for a good photo prop


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

After you read the book you can watch the movie


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this Monday. 








And this yesterday (although this pic wasn't taken yesterday). There's a lot of variety in these beautiful KonTikis! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Wore this Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of that four-hander. Wearing mine today. Seems like you have quite a few very nice Eternas.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> Nice pic of that four-hander. Wearing mine today. Seems like you have quite a few very nice Eternas.


Wearing mine again too. Let's see a wrist shot of your beautiful four-handler.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

New (to me) Kontiki........pleased as punch, chuffed to bits, and all that


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

iddaka said:


> New (to me) Kontiki........pleased as punch, chuffed to bits, and all that
> View attachment 15456569


Congratulations on your beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Wearing mine again too. Let's see a wrist shot of your beautiful four-handler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet on this watch is worth the price of admission IMO.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

iddaka said:


> New (to me) Kontiki........pleased as punch, chuffed to bits, and all that
> View attachment 15456569


An iconic design and it looks great on you. I've had mine on a couple of different straps over the years, like this alligator.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

KonTiki flyback chronograph. One of my favorite details is the crown logo has five ball bearings encased in a clear material


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> The bracelet on this watch is worth the price of admission IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, the bracelet is beautiful... but I do wish it had some micro adjustment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BobMartian said:


> KonTiki flyback chronograph. One of my favorite details is the crown logo has five ball bearings encased in a clear material


Beautiful watch! I love mine, the design of this watch is awesome IMHO... it's one of the best looking chronos I've ever seen. The flyback in house movement with Spherodrive technology seals the deal for me. I'm surprised this watch isn't more popular.

The only flaw I see is this watch is that it's a bit on the thick side. But I think Eterna intentionally made a chronograph movement that would easily replace the 7750 without companies having to modify their cases leaving them with a thick movement. I've wondered if they would be able to come out with a thinner iteration of this movement for their own use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cattusmaru (Jul 23, 2020)

Topspin917 said:


> The overall design and orange accents on this watch are outstanding. I really like the arrow-tipped seconds hand.


The orange accents adds to the designed for sure.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

iddaka said:


> New (to me) Kontiki........pleased as punch, chuffed to bits, and all that
> View attachment 15456569


Congratulations! Great color combo on the dial.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BobMartian said:


> KonTiki flyback chronograph. One of my favorite details is the crown logo has five ball bearings encased in a clear material


Wore mine today. I agree, the crown is really cool. This watch has great wrist presence. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Goin' with some 'gator today.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

dumberdrummer said:


> Goin' with some 'gator today.


So jealous. I love that variation of the Kontiki but I always miss the chance when people sell theirs. Still happy with my black one though


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> So jealous. I love that variation of the Kontiki but I always miss the chance when people sell theirs. Still happy with my black one though


Was lucky enough to score mine on a bracelet during The Watchery madness of 2015!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Just got this in yesterday, came across a deal I couldn't refuse and I've had it on my radar since going to the Sea Time book's launch party. This watch has so many things that I avoid in watches, but I'm still somehow drawn to it. The stock bracelet is a little loose on my 6.5" wrist but I think I can live with it; I run all my straps and bracelets a little loose anyway. Also I think with the high polish case it looks pretty good on the alligator straps I have that do fit me.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tsujigiri said:


> Just got this in yesterday, came across a deal I couldn't refuse and I've had it on my radar since going to the Sea Time book's launch party. This watch has so many things that I avoid in watches, but I'm still somehow drawn to it. The stock bracelet is a little loose on my 6.5" wrist but I think I can live with it; I run all my straps and bracelets a little loose anyway. Also I think with the high polish case it looks pretty good on the alligator straps I have that do fit me.
> 
> View attachment 15467768


Congratulations! I love mine. It looks awesome on leather too. I found this picture online and keep promising myself I'll source one similar soon. I think this combo looks amazing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations! I love mine. It looks awesome on leather too. I found this picture online and keep promising myself I'll source one similar soon. I think this combo looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aquadive sells a nice 22mm leather strap.



https://shop.aquadive.com/product/vintage-leather-sheet-22mm-strap-for-aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-models/


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations! I love mine. It looks awesome on leather too. I found this picture online and keep promising myself I'll source one similar soon. I think this combo looks amazing.


It's very adaptable! I think the non limited version that they released after this model came on a vintage looking tan strap like that. I'm trying it out on black alligator today. The combo looks pretty good and feels right, but I don't know how much I'll experiment with straps on this once since it feels like a waste not to use the stock mesh with that unusual seatbelt clasp.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Two Kontiki(s) - separated by 50 or so years!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tsujigiri said:


> It's very adaptable! I think the non limited version that they released after this model came on a vintage looking tan strap like that. I'm trying it out on black alligator today. The combo looks pretty good and feels right, but I don't know how much I'll experiment with straps on this once since it feels like a waste not to use the stock mesh with that unusual seatbelt clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15471132


It looks really good on alligator! I agree, it's sort of hard to abandon that beautiful mesh! I thought the seat belt clasp was a bit awkward at first, but is super nice once you get used to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to Tropic strap. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just love this watch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> I just love this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 100% agree. Mine came on a rubber strap. The buckle is awesome. It has a polished edge like the case & a cutout so the strap sits flush in it. The actual strap isn't very long. Fits my 7 inch wrist perfectly. I think if your wrist is any bigger than 8 inches it'll get real tight.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BobMartian said:


> I 100% agree. Mine came on a rubber strap. The buckle is awesome. It has a polished edge like the case & a cutout so the strap sits flush in it. The actual strap isn't very long. Fits my 7 inch wrist perfectly. I think if your wrist is any bigger than 8 inches it'll get real tight.


The OEM rubber straps looks really nice! I remember reading about how the clasp is flush with the strap. Very cool engineering detail! I wish they included both the strap and the mesh bracelet with the watch. The mesh is really well-made and is beautiful, but it's very heavy. It's not super comfortable on this watch so I'm interested in trying it on some lighter watches to see if it's more comfortable. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Trying on a new nato that I think matches the bezel just about!


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey Kontiki entusiasts - are there any that are 40mm and under? Or fit / feel smaller despite a larger size? I basically wear only 35-39mm these days and have completely given up on anything larger (just found the best proportions for me). Almost went for a Royal Kontiki a couple years ago, because it was a really good deal (ended up going for under 700 EUR), but it's still over 42mm...


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

MisterV said:


> Hey Kontiki entusiasts - are there any that are 40mm and under? Or fit / feel smaller despite a larger size? I basically wear only 35-39mm these days and have completely given up on anything larger (just found the best proportions for me). Almost went for a Royal Kontiki a couple years ago, because it was a really good deal (ended up going for under 700 EUR), but it's still over 42mm...


There are a bunch 40mm and under but they will be the older ones from the 90's. There is the kontiki anniversary model which is 40mm but only 50 were made and msrp was $20k. I am the same way as you, I only really wear 36-39mm stuff now but I just love the kontiki watches so much that they are the one exception to my rule. The 42mm kontiki dates wear bold but well if you've got 49mm across the top of your wrist. The lugs on them curve down really well.

There are the woman's kontiki models and I own one of them. It's a 36.5mm quartz model but still fits fine on my 6.9" wrist.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Has it been confirmed by anyone that the clasp from the bracelet of the 44mm Kontiki divers can be taken off and fit on the steel bracelet of the 42mm Kontiki date models? I just want to be sure before I try seeing if I can get one from Eterna. I really want the "glidelock" style clasp on my Konitik date


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

My Eternal KonTiki Chronograph with cool brown croc and rubber strap. Mm chocolate.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Has it been confirmed by anyone that the clasp from the bracelet of the 44mm Kontiki divers can be taken off and fit on the steel bracelet of the 42mm Kontiki date models? I just want to be sure before I try seeing if I can get one from Eterna. I really want the "glidelock" style clasp on my Konitik date


Turns out the diver bracelet clasp will not fit as that bracelet tapers to 18mm at the clasp. So for those wondering it is not possible to swap them, and the lug holes are slightly different positions so the diver bracelet probably will not fit on the Kontiki date models. Thanks to @yankeexpress for this information.

Also for anyone wondering, from my emails with Eterna, a fitted rubber strap from the original 42mm Kontiki date models is $144 (if they even have them still), the clasp for the rubber is $81, a clasp for the Kontiki diver is $81, and the complete bracelet for the Kontiki diver is $351. Plus I was quoted $50 shipping. And it can take over 8 weeks to get them because apparently, they are only working 2 days a week.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

The white Kontiki date just arrived. Really happy to finally own one of these after searching forever. Still gotta resize the bracelet


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

BobMartian said:


>


That strap with the red edges matches well and looks good!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Topspin917 said:


> That strap with the red edges matches well and looks good!


The strap is a Hirsch Ayrton


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Really enjoying this KonTiki.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Forgot to change the date woops


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Put it on the bracelet now. LOVE THIS WATCH


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Put it on the bracelet now. LOVE THIS WATCH
> 
> View attachment 15516322
> 
> ...


There's a lot to love. Beautiful watch!! I'd like to get my hands on the black or silver dial four hands version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Latest purchased









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

whoagorgeous said:


> Latest purchased
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That model has amazing lume


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Diver 1594


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving this one on WatchGecko Tropic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm wearing mine on a Bonetto Cinturini 282


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BobMartian said:


> I'm wearing mine on a Bonetto Cinturini 282


Nice! I just love this watch. How are you enjoying yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! I just love this watch. How are you enjoying yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hands are definitely the best feature. I also really like the bezel


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kicking off a short week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

whoagorgeous said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

December!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Kontiki 4 hand just showed up


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Kontiki 4 hand just showed up
> 
> View attachment 15577701
> 
> View attachment 15577702


So jealous! I love that model. Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Guess what!
It's Martini time.








You can also guess what the model is. 
(I'll give you a hint - I'm in the correct chain)


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch JonS, got mine yesterday from Santa! How does it wear compared to the Super Kontiki chrono?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Roc73 said:


> Nice watch JonS, got mine yesterday from Santa! How does it wear compared to the Super Kontiki chrono?
> View attachment 15617475


Congratulations Roc73... and well done, Santa! I find that KonTiki 1973 wears a little smaller than the chrono. I feel that the case is slightly more compact than the chrono. And although I visually love the OEM mesh bracelets (great quality), I find both watches to be more comfortable on a Tropic strap.

What are your impressions so far? Do you have a Chrono as well?

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks Jon, I'm liking the 1973 a lot. I have a 7.25" wrist and the mesh is on the limit of its adjustment but at least I didn't have to cut any links. I'm finding the bracelet comfortable but have only worn it for short periods so far. 
I would have preferred better lume on the hands, its nowhere near as visible as my Gents Diver with full face lume! Very glad I got it as you don't see many of this model discounted now.

I've liked the looks of this and the chrono for a long time and bought it a couple of months ago when a few came up on Ashford. The chrono is very very attractive but I already have a couple of nice auto chronos so don't really n_eed a_nother....


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Where can I get this rubber strap and deployant combo? Been wanting this for years! Btw, I took this pic from eBay. Seller is likely a member here.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Kontiki 4 hand just showed up
> 
> View attachment 15577701
> 
> View attachment 15577702


Not a bad line-up for a Seiko Guy!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Roc73 said:


> Thanks Jon, I'm liking the 1973 a lot. I have a 7.25" wrist and the mesh is on the limit of its adjustment but at least I didn't have to cut any links. I'm finding the bracelet comfortable but have only worn it for short periods so far.
> I would have preferred better lume on the hands, its nowhere near as visible as my Gents Diver with full face lume! Very glad I got it as you don't see many of this model discounted now.
> 
> I've liked the looks of this and the chrono for a long time and bought it a couple of months ago when a few came up on Ashford. The chrono is very very attractive but I already have a couple of nice auto chronos so don't really n_eed a_nother....


The lume doesn't really bother me. Glad you were able to grab one while you still could. I bought the chrono last year from Ashford. It's one of the best looking chronos around, IMHO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mhutch said:


>


Looks great on that strap! I have the same model, except for my minute and hour hands have the orange color like the second hand. I got mine for a really good deal (that I couldn't pass up), or may not have picked it up. But it turned out to be one of my favorites. It's so comfortable and I just think it's beautiful. How do you like yours?

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Been hunting one of these for years always missing the deal or didn't have the funds at the time when one came available. That all changed today, this ones a keeper.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

@Mhutch inspired me to wear this today. Here's hoping for a prosperous 2021!! Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some pictures from yesterday. What better place for a dive watch than the beach? 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

When running around the city on the Metro trains become an adventure!!


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

RobMc said:


> Where can I get this rubber strap and deployant combo? Been wanting this for years! Btw, I took this pic from eBay. Seller is likely a member here.


@RobMc Did you get the source for this? Or any leads? Would not mind putting this rubber strap on my Kontiki too.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

iddaka said:


> @RobMc Did you get the source for this? Or any leads? Would not mind putting this rubber strap on my Kontiki too.


I wish. That pic was from an eBay ad. But the strap had been cut too small. Otherwise, I woulda bought the watch just for the strap, and resold the watch head 🤣


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

This one's grown on me a lot more than I expected it to! I originally wanted a Doxa, but the high polish finish and sleeker lines on the Kontiki make it a surprisingly versatile dive watch IMO. The clearance between the springbars and case is low, so it's a tight fit with single pass straps, but I was able to get this leather NATO on it and think it matches pretty well.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

New arrival


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> New arrival


Have the same exact reference.
Switched it to a leather strap, matches nicely with the stitching and contrasts with blue.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

iddaka said:


> Have the same exact reference.
> Switched it to a leather strap, matches nicely with the stitching and contrasts with blue.
> View attachment 15705205
> View attachment 15705208


I bought mine pretty well used so I will need to replace the oem strap. That blue does look very nice with it actually. I might try and get one custom made identical to the original brown one but instead with gold stitching


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I bought mine pretty well used so I will need to replace the oem strap. That blue does look very nice with it actually. I might try and get one custom made identical to the original brown one but instead with gold stitching


Sounds good!! I found the original leather a tad thick and hard. A dark blue ISOfrane rubber is next on the cards.
Enjoy your watch, it is a beauty.


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

Where are people finding eterna watches right now? I looked online for new models and can't find any. Are they still making watches?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

dj-76 said:


> Where are people finding eterna watches right now? I looked online for new models and can't find any. Are they still making watches?


Eterna is a very mysterious company. They rarely ever post anything about their watches, I don't even think they've released a new watch since like 2017. Last I heard they were only working 2 days a week due to covid. There are a few ADs though in Europe who have stock, otherwise finding them used is the best bet. Purchase direct occasionally gets a couple of each model in stock but they will sell within a couple hours because they are gray market prices. And many of the kontikis people in here post were discontinued back in like 2013ish when they were bought by Citychamp I think, which is a shame because I really like them all. The current kontikis they are still producing are the diving watches and the 4 hand models


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

dj-76 said:


> Where are people finding eterna watches right now? I looked online for new models and can't find any. Are they still making watches?


You can try contacting this seller ( Chronocentral ) on Chrono24. They told me they can get any Eterna watch. I purchased from them before and everything was perfect.






Chronocentral GmbH ♛ Watches currently on Chrono24


Find 21 watches from Chronocentral GmbH on Chrono24. Established watch dealers ✓ Buy watches securely ✓ Learn more about Chronocentral GmbH.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Python
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

BobMartian said:


> You can try contacting this seller ( Chronocentral ) on Chrono24. They told me they can get any Eterna watch. I purchased from them before and everything was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will check that out thanks. I found a four hand on a web site called "watches megastore" but ive never heard of them so I'll have to do some research.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tsujigiri said:


> This one's grown on me a lot more than I expected it to! I originally wanted a Doxa, but the high polish finish and sleeker lines on the Kontiki make it a surprisingly versatile dive watch IMO. The clearance between the springbars and case is low, so it's a tight fit with single pass straps, but I was able to get this leather NATO on it and think it matches pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 15653973


Wearing mine now on the original mesh. That NATO looks great! Can't deny the beauty of this model.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Chinese new year!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuadSculls (Jun 18, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Wearing mine now on the original mesh. That NATO looks great! Can't deny the beauty of this model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The IDF Unit S-13 wore a version of these on their ops. They are rare and very desirable. Evidently, they are also very accurate due to a very sophisticated movement, and you can see how durable the case appears.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

QuadSculls said:


> The IDF Unit S-13 wore a version of these on their ops. They are rare and very desirable. Evidently, they are also very accurate due to a very sophisticated movement, and you can see how durable the case appears.


The IDF connection is actually what attracted me to this watch. I had been admiring it for several years before I pulled the trigger. It has a high grade ETA movement and the finishing is typical Eterna (superb).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Can't remember if I've shared my KonTiki before in this thread.

It's from around 1960 and I can't be sure if the dial has been retouched or not, but I enjoy it very much.

Has anyone seen one like this before?









Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

KonTiki over the weekend and today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

4 hands


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Mhutch said:


>


Mind me asking wrist size?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

New kontiki to my collection


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> New kontiki to my collection
> 
> View attachment 15756204


Very nice combo! What's the strap?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Elmero said:


> Very nice combo! What's the strap?


Thanks, I'm not sure where it's from it came on the watch from the previous owner. If I were to guess probably aliexpress since it has no branding. I think monstraps have one like it too though


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

And a family photo of my collection!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure where it's from it came on the watch from the previous owner. If I were to guess probably aliexpress since it has no branding. I think monstraps have one like it too though


Thanks! Will take a look.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Put it on a blue sharkskin strap today, I'm digging it. Date is off because I was just testing out the strap.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't really get a chance to wear this one much, but today seemed like a good day to do just that....


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

mumblypeg said:


> I don't really get a chance to wear this one much, but today seemed like a good day to do just that....
> 
> View attachment 15791814


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> New kontiki to my collection
> 
> View attachment 15756204


Nice addition! I love that version. Does it have the Eterna caliber 39?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> And a family photo of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 15756678


NICE collection!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jasper110 said:


> Mind me asking wrist size?


I have the same (well almost the same) watch. My wrist size: 7-1/4". I bought this watch because it was a really good deal, but I absolutely love it. Despite being 45 mm, it's extremely comfortable for its size. A lot of these cushion cases wear smaller than their dimensions suggest because they have very compact lugs.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice addition! I love that version. Does it have the Eterna caliber 39?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that one is just the sw200 like my others. I have yet to try a caliber 39 model but if I find a good deal on a Royal kontiki then I'll grab one


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Thanks, that one is just the sw200 like my others. I have yet to try a caliber 39 model but if I find a good deal on a Royal kontiki then I'll grab one


There's nothing wrong with an SW200. I have these two with the caliber 39 and I've been very happy with the movement so far. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Back in the late 1990's I had the Kontiki 1958. This was the version:










It was essentially my beater watch. Particularly if I were to go swimming or do something outside.

I put it through it's paces and it never skipped a beat.

It was a fine little watch


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Took a flight earlier this week, so I decided to snap a photo of the 1973 next to its bracelet's namesake:


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Been enjoying this all weekend

20210326_171212 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying a new strap today. Does this work?

20210331_172836 by ataripower, on Flickr

20210331_172825 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

ataripower said:


> Trying a new strap today. Does this work?
> 
> 20210331_172836 by ataripower, on Flickr
> 
> 20210331_172825 by ataripower, on Flickr


Looks good to me!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Just happen to be wearing this one at the moment. Don't think I'll ever part with it.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

This is my favorite strap combo so far


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chilling at home on a rainy night. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this today.









And this a few days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Diver today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just in case anyone is after a bronze kontiki or a 1973 Heritage, Purchasedirect have got one of each, as well as a few other Super Kontiki and Kontiki models



eterna | eBay


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Seems like it's a 4 Hands kind of day...


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

4 hands it is!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Topspin917 said:


> Seems like it's a 4 Hands kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 15944350


Indeed it is.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Elmero said:


> 4 hands it is!


Cool, I just noticed on your larger model they printed the date in even numbers, and the smaller model is printed with odd numbers


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Cool, I just noticed on your larger model they printed the date in even numbers, and the smaller model is printed with odd numbers


You've got a good eye for detail! Indeed, that's one of the few differences between the regular and XXL versions.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Four hands. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

BobMartian said:


>


Is that an Isofrane or Isofrane style strap on it? If so, do you have a pic a little further out of it?

By the way, mine says hi:


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Any body have a _crown and stem_ for this kon tiki collection of watches? Even a donor watch? Not expecting anything for free of (course).
My watchmaker has fixed the SW200 inside, but needs the specific crown and stem for this model. A generic Sellita stem and crown wouldn't fit the screw down crown position.

It's KonTiki ref:1220.41.43.1183


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> Any body have a _crown and stem_ for this kon tiki collection of watches? Even a donor watch?
> My watchmaker has fixed the SW200 inside, but needs the specific crown and stem for this model. A generic Sellita stem and crown wouldn't fit the screw down crown position.
> 
> It's KonTiki ref:1220.41.43.1183
> ...


I am in the EXACT same situation. I had my watchmaker repair the exact same watch last summer but it needs a new crown and stem. I tried various Eterna ADs but none have them, so if you find any info please let me know!

Mine just has a generic crown on it right now which works and screws down, but it looks tiny and I am sure it won't be as waterproof


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

gmads said:


> Is that an Isofrane or Isofrane style strap on it? If so, do you have a pic a little further out of it?
> 
> By the way, mine says hi:
> 
> View attachment 16041244


It is an ISOfrane. Yours looks excellent, new. Ive been swimming in the ocean with mine.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I am in the EXACT same situation. I had my watchmaker repair the exact same watch last summer but it needs a new crown and stem. I tried various Eterna ADs but none have them, so if you find any info please let me know!
> 
> Mine just has a generic crown on it right now which works and screws down, but it looks tiny and I am sure it won't be as waterproof


That's the worst news I've heard yet. I'm sorry that it happened to you too. Now I'm even more detpessed than I was before.

What was the exact problem that caused the need for the replacement for you?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> That's the worst news I've heard yet. I'm sorry that it happened to you too. Now I'm even more detpessed than I was before.
> 
> What was the exact problem that caused the need for the replacement for you?


I actually bought it broken and had it repaired. I think the setting wheel broke? Not 100% sure though, may have been part of the stem broke too hence why it needs to be replaced


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

nordwulf said:


> There are a few threads about different versions of KonTiki watches so perhaps a good idea to start a new thread for all KonTiki models.
> 
> With the recent KonTiki sales from WoW / TheWatchery announced in the "Heads Up - I saw a bargain" thread, as well as Black Friday sales from last year, I am sure there are many new owners that want to show off their new aquisitions. And existing owners wanting to share any KonTiki model pictures and information, strap and bracelet discussions, previous / current / new models and so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lume shot in a breezeway at work.








Switch back to OEM Milanese bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice. I've got mine on today too.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BobMartian said:


> Very nice. I've got mine on today too.


I feel this watch is under appreciated. In house column wheel flyback with amazing looks. What else could you want? 

Is that the OEM strap? It looks the business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just put it back in the OEM Milanese bracelet. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Great looking chrono


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> There are a few threads about different versions of KonTiki watches so perhaps a good idea to start a new thread for all KonTiki models.
> 
> With the recent KonTiki sales from WoW / TheWatchery announced in the "Heads Up - I saw a bargain" thread, as well as Black Friday sales from last year, I am sure there are many new owners that want to show off their new aquisitions. And existing owners wanting to share any KonTiki model pictures and information, strap and bracelet discussions, previous / current / new models and so on.
> 
> ...


Such a cool array of styles


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Whoa  looks like a planet ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

This thread makes me miss my eternas so much. I've had the 1973 reissue and the four hands. Both went away during Covid. If anyone ever sees a Kontiki date for sale let me know, that's a grail watch for me. Does eterna have it's own forum? I've never explored much outside of the doxa forum.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)

Yesterday









And today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Been a while, but this watch is still one of my favorites at any price level


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Definitely going to add a few more Eterna,s to my collection


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

The raft.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I was finally able to add a Royal Kontiki to my collection this week! These are fantastic watches, it uses the Eterna 3916 movement. It is now the 8th Kontiki in my collection I think


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I was finally able to add a Royal Kontiki to my collection this week! These are fantastic watches, it uses the Eterna 3916 movement. It is now the 8th Kontiki in my collection I think
> 
> View attachment 16479842
> 
> View attachment 16479843


Beautiful watch… nice pickup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

This one has survived all the incomings and outgoings over the years

20220307_101812 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I love the font they used for the numbers on this


----------



## twmpathau (10 mo ago)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 16480946


In my first post on this forum, here's mine, the GMT version of Watchcollector's lovely example.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Afternoon switch


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 16489625


Very nice. Where did you pick it up - is one of the grey mkt dealers selling off some Eterna's again?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

New Staib mesh for my concept diver today.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tallnthensome said:


> New Staib mesh for my concept diver today.
> View attachment 16519611


Very nice! I’ve been wondering about their mesh bracelets. I hear good things. What are your impressions? Please post more photos of the bracelet if it isn’t too much trouble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! I’ve been wondering about their mesh bracelets. I hear good things. What are your impressions? Please post more photos of the bracelet if it isn’t too much trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a couple of various mesh bands but this Staib is top of the line. Very high quality and finish with a great clasp. I ordered mine from Germany and it was a bit over $200 so they are pricey. Zero regrets ..... just one other bracelet Pic at the moment.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tallnthensome said:


> I've had a couple of various mesh bands but this Staib is top of the line. Very high quality and finish with a great clasp. I ordered mine from Germany and it was a bit over $200 so they are pricey. Zero regrets ..... just one other bracelet Pic at the moment.
> View attachment 16519734


Thanks for the extra photo and your feedback! It looks easy to size with those removable links. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

tallnthensome said:


> I've had a couple of various mesh bands but this Staib is top of the line. Very high quality and finish with a great clasp. I ordered mine from Germany and it was a bit over $200 so they are pricey. Zero regrets ..... just one other bracelet Pic at the moment.
> View attachment 16519734


It looks really good, I never considered a mesh on my Eterna's. Is it a hair puller at all? Or pretty smooth on wrist?


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> It looks really good, I never considered a mesh on my Eterna's. Is it a hair puller at all? Or pretty smooth on wrist?


No noticeable hair pulls so far and smooth. Very comfortable.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> It looks really good, I never considered a mesh on my Eterna's. Is it a hair puller at all? Or pretty smooth on wrist?


Eterna supplied certain KonTiki models with beautifully made Milanese like this…
























And shark mesh with seatbelt clasp like this… 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Eterna supplied certain KonTiki models with beautifully made Milanese like this…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to have found a Kontiki mesh braceIet that would have fit my concept diver. Unfortunately it had to be thin . It looks great on yours.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tallnthensome said:


> I would like to have found a Kontiki mesh braceIet that would have fit my concept diver. Unfortunately it had to be thin . It looks great on yours.


The mesh you selected look perfect on your watch. And from everything I’ve heard, I bet the quality is very similar to Eterna’s OEM mesh. I’d say you’ve done very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Who needs a Sub when beauties like this exist? 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Today was a special day, I got to unbox the steel bracelet version of the Royal Kontiki chronograph. I finally found someone willing to sell me theirs, been looking for one at a price I can afford for probably 3 years on and off. I will still keep the black one as they are very different feeling on wrist. The box is really cool too. This is my favorite eterna watch they've ever made and I can finally say I own one (two 😂)


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Today was a special day, I got to unbox the steel bracelet version of the Royal Kontiki chronograph. I finally found someone willing to sell me theirs, been looking for one at a price I can afford for probably 3 years on and off. I will still keep the black one as they are very different feeling on wrist. The box is really cool too. This is my favorite eterna watch they've ever made and I can finally say I own one (two 😂)


 Stunning, even the box! Just a fine looking KonTiki. Enjoy her.....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Today was a special day, I got to unbox the steel bracelet version of the Royal Kontiki chronograph. I finally found someone willing to sell me theirs, been looking for one at a price I can afford for probably 3 years on and off. I will still keep the black one as they are very different feeling on wrist. The box is really cool too. This is my favorite eterna watch they've ever made and I can finally say I own one (two )
> 
> View attachment 16521505
> 
> ...


That’s a gorgeous watch! Congratulations!! Wear it in good health.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks guys, here's a few better pics. There's a really small dust particle under the crystal but such is life I guess. Could always have it blown off I guess too.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I wish eterna stopped using screw pins. They're too soft and shallow so easy to strip. Thankfully this is sized better now.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I wish eterna stopped using screw pins. They're too soft and shallow so easy to strip. Thankfully this is sized better now.
> View attachment 16523766


Such a cool dial! Is it a Flyback chrono with the subdial at 3 o’clock tracking 30 minutes as well as 12 hours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

JonS1967 said:


> Such a cool dial! Is it a Flyback chrono with the subdial at 3 o’clock tracking 30 minutes as well as 12 hours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes exactly, I think it's the same setup as your super kontiki? Caliber 3916A?


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

tallnthensome said:


> I've had a couple of various mesh bands but this Staib is top of the line. Very high quality and finish with a great clasp. I ordered mine from Germany and it was a bit over $200 so they are pricey. Zero regrets ..... just one other bracelet Pic at the moment.
> View attachment 16519734


That's a great mesh. I have the same one on my Breitling Transocean- Staib 2792 I believe. I understand Staib makes them for Breitling. Same mesh but add $500 for the clasp and logo.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

jenyang said:


> That's a great mesh. I have the same one on my Breitling Transocean- Staib 2792 I believe. I understand Staib makes them for Breitling. Same mesh but add $500 for the clasp and logo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks. 2792 I deed. I had no idea they made some for Breitling but with the quality I would believe it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Yes exactly, I think it's the same setup as your super kontiki? Caliber 3916A?


I suspected that it was the same set up. The flyback is a very cool function!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 16527553


I must say, I am not a chrono guy but that watch has a very interesting almost other-worldly vibe to it.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

jenyang said:


> I must say, I am not a chrono guy but that watch has a very interesting almost other-worldly vibe to it.


I am not a chronograph guy either, I don't really own many others but these royal kontiki chronographs just speak to me. Not sure what it is but they are pleasing to look at


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

The siren song of this one called to me many times but I never could pull the trigger.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> The siren song of this one called to me many times but I never could pull the trigger.


I have the black dial version of this watch and I love it! The blue one is beautiful too. As with many watch purchases, I struggled over which color way to purchase. I don’t think you can go wrong with either one though.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Kon-Tiki was the raft used by Norwegian explorer and writer Thor Heyerdahl in his 1947 expedition across the Pacific Ocean from South America to the Polynesian islands. It was named after the Inca sun god, Viracocha, for whom "Kon-Tiki" was said to be an old name. 









The trip began on April 28, 1947. Heyerdahl and five companions sailed the raft for 101 days over 6900 km across the Pacific Ocean before smashing into Raroia atoll located in the Tuamotu archipelago in French Polynesia August 7, 1947. The crew made successful landfall and all returned safely.








The striations on the dial of the date model represent the topography of Raroia.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Let's get this thread going again, my collection


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

^^ me thinks your forum name needs to be changed to TheEternaGuy.. very impressive collection!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've owned about 7-8 versions of the Kontiki, this is the one I kept:


----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Let's get this thread going again, my collection
> View attachment 16930269


Amazing collection. I had the four hand and 1973 but sold both during covid. My Kontiki date was recently stolen from the service center and it looks like they can't find a replacement. How does the diver wear compared the the date? In some reviews they mention that it wears smaller than the 44mm would suggest.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

One of mine,


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Eterna kontiki LE


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 16984573


Don't think I've seen this before, is it an old or a recent model?


----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

I wonder what the new release is that Eterna was hinting at on social media. Hopefully some smaller kontikis!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Roc73 said:


> Don't think I've seen this before, is it an old or a recent model?
> [/QUOTE
> Hi Roc,
> this is an older model from 2004,
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi group. I don't know if anyone here saw my post a while back about my Kontiki Date that was stolen from the service center. They were unable to replace it with a date model and we had a couple months of back and forth. They have offered to replace it with one of the bronze divers. I have read that they wear a little smaller than the 44mm would suggest, fingers crossed. I need to tell them which color to order, the green dial or the blueish dial. Looking at instagram it looks like the blue dial is more popular. Any feedback from those that have seen them in the metal?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Popeye722 said:


> Hi group. I don't know if anyone here saw my post a while back about my Kontiki Date that was stolen from the service center. They were unable to replace it with a date model and we had a couple months of back and forth. They have offered to replace it with one of the bronze divers. I have read that they wear a little smaller than the 44mm would suggest, fingers crossed. I need to tell them which color to order, the green dial or the blueish dial. Looking at instagram it looks like the blue dial is more popular. Any feedback from those that have seen them in the metal?


Blue would be my pick but it's definitely a toss up. Both look great, go with your gut feeling. 

If you still want a black kontiki date I've been planning to list mine for sale soon, pm me if you are interested. I'm always worried about sending my watches to a service center in case they get lost or stolen


----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Blue would be my pick but it's definitely a toss up. Both look great, go with your gut feeling.
> 
> If you still want a black kontiki date I've been planning to list mine for sale soon, pm me if you are interested. I'm always worried about sending my watches to a service center in case they get lost or stolen


The kontiki date is kind of my grail watch until I can one day buy a vintage Kontiki. I may have to take you up on that if I can get something sold to cover it.


----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

I told them to order the blue. Now for more waiting.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Purchase Direct had the blue and green dial bronze kontiki divers on their website and in their ebay store for usd1178 yesterday. I just checked back and they seem to be gone from the ebay store but if anyone is after one it might be worth keeping an eye on in case there are re-stocks


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

I have been so torn about this one. I have listed it a few times and taken it down. It was the replacement watch from Eterna for my stolen Kontiki Date and I had planned on selling it to fund another date. It’s such a cool watch, I just keep thinking about the size of it. I did throw it on a hippo strap which I thought looked pretty good with it.


----------

